# Millwall fans conform with stereotype shocker ....



## aylee (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21424773

They've achieved the impossible .... actually managed to place us in danger of having sympathy for the oaf Diouf.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm sick of Millwall now. The club should be thrown out of the league or disbanded. There's only so much one club should be allowed to get away with. I've been in the away end as they sang "You should have all died at Hillsborough" to Liverpool fans. They've had a hooliganism problem for, what, 35 years now? One week it's chucking bottles on the pitch at home games, another it's ruining a minute's applause at Palace, another it's fighting outside the ground, another it's a kick off against Chelsea or West Ham, another it's racism. There's no end to it and they seem only to exist to live up to their reputation as a massive bunch of dickheads.

I know all clubs have their problems and there aren't any that have 20,000 angels turn up every week but Millwall are beyond just bad. They are a festering sore. They've been given multiple chances to get their act together, they get fined again or they get warned again but enough's enough. It's a shame for the fans who aren't troublemakers but tough luck really. Why would you want to support a team like that anyway? 

Kick them out of the league. It'll never happen though.

It's not that we don't like you Millwall. It's that you need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck's sake.


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

Completely hatchet job by sky sports news but none the less you knew they would find a racist at that club and you knew which block. Interesting way to spend a Saturday though, I bet he's a right laugh...

The club doesn't do enough, the police ignore them and to be honest I'm happy they exist as if they didn't those retards would be following my club. In fairness I image most other blocks away from the away fans are filled with normal people. 

Oh course Sordell was lying as were Haynes and Frimpong when we pulled the lion's tail , it's all a conspiracy and that man is a plant. Odd that they didn't have any plants at Leeds V Birmingham or Burnley V Blackburn...


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

bromley said:


> Completely hatchet job by sky sports news but none the less you knew they would find a racist at that club and you knew which block. Interesting way to spend a Saturday though, I bet he's a right laugh...
> 
> The club doesn't do enough, the police ignore them and to be honest I'm happy they exist as if they didn't those retards would be following my club. In fairness I image most other blocks away from the away fans are filled with normal people.
> 
> Oh course Sordell was lying as were Haynes and Frimpong when we pulled the lion's tail , it's all a conspiracy and that man is a plant. Odd that they didn't have any plants at Leeds V Birmingham or Burnley V Blackburn...


 
It's not a hatchet job. Would they have found that at Peterborough or Blackpool or the majority of Championship clubs? It seems legitimate to me and if they need to go to Leeds vs. Birmingham and Burnley vs. Blackburn then great. Do them as well as Millwall.  It would only be a hatchet job if they did something to provoke the racism or to exaggerate it.

It seems just to be an honest report on a club that's had too many of its feline 9 lives.


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

The could've gone to Spurs V Chelsea/West Ham and found loads but for some reason kept away from the premiership...


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Football full of cunts shocker.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

bromley said:


> The could've gone to Spurs V Chelsea/West Ham and found loads but for some reason kept away from the premiership...


 
That's a fair point. It doesn't mean they shouldn't do Millwall. Actually, the anti-Semitic chanting at the last West Ham vs. Spurs game was widely reported wasn't it though? I know they didn't do an undercover operation but that is out there in the public arena.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm sick of Millwall now. The club should be thrown out of the league or disbanded. There's only so much one club should be allowed to get away with. I've been in the away end as they sang "You should have all died at Hillsborough" to Liverpool fans. They've had a hooliganism problem for, what, 35 years now? One week it's chucking bottles on the pitch at home games, another it's ruining a minute's applause at Palace, another it's fighting outside the ground, another it's a kick off against Chelsea or West Ham, another it's racism. There's no end to it and they seem only to exist to live up to their reputation as a massive bunch of dickheads.
> 
> I know all clubs have their problems and there aren't any that have 20,000 angels turn up every week but Millwall are beyond just bad. They are a festering sore. They've been given multiple chances to get their act together, they get fined again or they get warned again but enough's enough. It's a shame for the fans who aren't troublemakers but tough luck really. Why would you want to support a team like that anyway?
> 
> ...


 


bi0boy said:


> Football full of cunts shocker.


 
I don't think there are enough facepalms in the world for these two idiotic posts.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2013)

I was watching Sky Sports News by chance yesterday when they showed the report for the first time. It mentioned it had been a 3-month investigation, so I was expecting a number of other clubs being exposed as well, and was surprised all they showed was Millwall. Unless there are more revelations to come in the coming days...


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, Onket but are you going to give us a decent rebuttal? I put it to you that there's nothing at all "idiotic" about what I wrote. It's definitely contestable but not adequately done with a single line and an emoticon.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Okay, Onket but are you going to give us a decent rebuttal? I put it to you that there's nothing at all "idiotic" about what I wrote. It's definitely contestable but not adequately done with a single line and an emoticon.


 
You said that the club should be "thrown out of the league or disbanded". I don't think anyone really needs me to explain how completly fucking idiotic that statement is.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 12, 2013)

as a west ham fan i feel that i should be joining in on the anti-millwall party but somehow this all seems like a massive fucking set-up to have a go at one of the usual whipping boys.  yes, racism is bad and needs to be stopped but it happens at so many bigger teams that picking on one unfashionable club is lazy, stupid, and actually counterproductive when the big clubs' fans can get away with so much.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> You said that the club should be "thrown out of the league or disbanded". I don't think anyone really needs me to explain how completly fucking idiotic that statement is.


 
I think that after nearly 4 decades of continual problems in which Millwall has become a byword for racism and violence it's time to get rid of them. What do you suggest? They get lightly fined every year for the next 40 years for hooliganism and racism? The club's raison d'etre seems to be as obnoxious and distasteful as possible. The world and football would be a better place without them for sure. Why do we want them in the league?

28 years on from Kenilworth Road and they still regularly get involved in riots and are still a home for racism. Let's get rid. They can go and play in the Storm Front Conference or whatever.

There's nothing idiotic about feeling that way about Millwall. Why would you feel any other way?


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> You said that the club should be "thrown out of the league or disbanded". I don't think anyone really needs me to explain how completly fucking idiotic that statement is.


Indeed, ban the racists, who will still continue to racist elsewhere, but kicking out a club is ridiculous.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

bromley said:


> Indeed, ban the racists, who will still continue to racist elsewhere, but kicking out a club is ridiculous.


 
They've tried banning the racists. It doesn't work. They're still there. I know what I'm suggesting is extreme but why the hell not do it? Look at their history. They've had enough chances and they'll never change. Fuck them.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Much like expecting pub/club owners to be entirely responsible for stopping punters doing drugs, blaming the football club for not entirely controlling individuals behaviour is ludricous. I assume there were police at the match and the racism was audible to them? Why didn't just go in and nick the twats there and then?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Much like expecting pub/club owners to be entirely responsible for stopping punters doing drugs, blaming the football club for not entirely controlling individuals behaviour is ludricous. I assume there were police at the match and the racism was audible to them? Why didn't just go in and nick the twats there and then?


 
It is the club's fault. The club's staff are able to find out where the racism is coming from in the ground by themselves and deal with it. It's the block next to the away end apparently - everybody knows that according to one of the posters here. In 2004 I saw a mini-riot at The New Den and in that block I saw someone jumping up and down on a "Kick Racism Out Of Football" hoarding they'd ripped out. So, in 9 years I think Millwall could have identified a racism problem in that section of the ground and dealt with it. They've got CCTV. And ears. It IS Millwall's fault, regardless of whatever commendable action they've might or might not have already taken. If the police were ignoring it, that's bad too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> 28 years on from Kenilworth Road and they still regularly get involved in riots


 
Details please.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> The club's raison d'etre seems to be as obnoxious and distasteful as possible.


 
Details please.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

bromley said:


> Completely hatchet job by sky sports news but none the less you knew they would find a racist at that club and you knew which block. Interesting way to spend a Saturday though, I bet he's a right laugh...


I've never ever heard anyone shout that kind of racist garbage at any game I've been to. At least not in the last ten years.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It is the club's fault. The club's staff are able to find out where the racism is coming from in the ground by themselves and deal with it.


 
If that was the case there would be no need for Police inside football grounds.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I saw someone jumping up and down on a "Kick Racism Out Of Football" hoarding they'd ripped out.


 
Yes, I'm sure he'd picked that hoarding specifically.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> They've had enough chances and they'll never change.


 
Can you get me next weeks lottery numbers from that crystal ball too, please.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado I'd worry about the racists at your own club before you get on your high horse and start slagging off Millwall.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 12, 2013)

what's Favelado's club?


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I've never ever heard anyone shout that kind of racist garbage at any game I've been to. At least not in the last ten years.


 
Me neither. On the other hand I can't believe that a club like Chelsea hasn't got a fair few racist bigots going every week and I'd bet they open their fat mouths and share their views every now and then - there used to be tens of thousands of them 20 or 30 years ago, it was like going to a NF rally in the late 70s. It's just that I never go to Stamford Bridge so I never hear it.

Picking on Millwall is pretty risk-free for Sky TV whereas pissing Chelsea off might mean loss of privileges that matter to Sky.

(and believe me I don't like Millwall much so I'm not into defending them, like Bromley I'm quite glad they exist, but only because they make an excellent wanker-magnet and help keep the Palace crowd relatively friendly)


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's Favelado's club?


 


Favelado said:


> I've been in the away end as they sang "You should have all died at Hillsborough" to Liverpool fans.


 
Liverpool?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's Favelado's club?


 
I assume it's Real Madrid by the way he wanks on about them


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I think that after nearly 4 decades of continual problems in which Millwall has become a byword for racism and violence it's time to get rid of them. What do you suggest? They get lightly fined every year for the next 40 years for hooliganism and racism? The club's raison d'etre seems to be as obnoxious and distasteful as possible. The world and football would be a better place without them for sure. Why do we want them in the league?
> 
> 28 years on from Kenilworth Road and they still regularly get involved in riots and are still a home for racism. Let's get rid. They can go and play in the Storm Front Conference or whatever.
> 
> There's nothing idiotic about feeling that way about Millwall. Why would you feel any other way?


 
Is it still the 80's?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 12, 2013)

missed that.  well, he can hardly bloody talk about hooliganism or racism and the team's failure to deal with either.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 12, 2013)

I prefer Millwall to West Ham or Chelsea as a Spurs fan, can we pull the plug on them.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

If any club is to be removed from existence, make it O*ford.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 12, 2013)

liverpool should be disbanded.  heysel was in 1985 and the fans are still trying to kill people

http://www.shieldsgazette.com/news/...ach-attacked-by-liverpool-hooligans-1-5278931


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> If any club is to be removed from existence, make it *MK dons*.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2013)

I think its fantastic that Sky's in-depth investigation managed to discover racism at Millwall.  Perhaps they can send the same team to the papal conclave to determine whether the next pope is likely to follow the Catholic faith?


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> liverpool should be disbanded. heysel was in 1985 and the fans are still trying to kill people
> 
> http://www.shieldsgazette.com/news/...ach-attacked-by-liverpool-hooligans-1-5278931


 
One wonders whether this attack was launched by the same fools.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyway I thought Millwall banning orders were inherited at birth or something


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> liverpool should be disbanded. heysel was in 1985 and the fans are still trying to kill people
> 
> http://www.shieldsgazette.com/news/...ach-attacked-by-liverpool-hooligans-1-5278931


 


agricola said:


> One wonders whether this attack was launched by the same fools.


 
The common thread here is the coaches themselves. Time and time again coaches are in the thick of trouble at football. The only certain way to deal with this is to ban supporters using them to travel to games.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

There's so much multi-quoting to be done there and I've just ballsed up trying to do it.

I'll try and respond. A lot of the answers to my posts have been pretty poor, trying to divert the focus away from the problems at Millwall. I support Liverpool. The posts about "trying to kill" at Heysel betray the poster's ignorance about events on that night. Liverpool fans were of course a reason for the tragedy but no-one was murdered. Some Liverpool fans were prosecuted for manslaughter and rightly so. Other factors were also important in causing the disaster. I would say that Liverpool does on the whole deal with hooliganism well these days and doesn't have an endemic problem. The club messed up over racism last year and quite badly too, but again it wasn't based on a section of the club's support's long-standing hatred for ethnic minorities. The coach incident linked to here doesn't seem to have anything to do with LFC. Maybe that was Liverpool "fans", or Everton ones or just badly behaved thugs. It doesn't say.

The idea that "he can hardly talk" is bollocks too. Yes, I can - even if all of those things were or are true about my club I'd still have every right to feel how I do about hooliganism and racism.

The event where I saw an anti-racism hoarding jumped up and down it did indeed seem to have been picked especially judging by the offender's actions and movements. I could be wrong there though. I don't mind admitting I can't be completely sure.

I dislike Real Madrid quite a lot and have said so regularly. I have not once "wanked on" about them. I do "wank on" about La Liga in the La Liga thread, which seems fair enough.

While I understand that my view on Millwall is rather extreme and hardly likely to win me a host of fans, I honestly think they're a uniquely bad case for the game and we'd be better off without them. We've years of evidence to look at. Crystal balls don't use evidence to make predictions. I do and I we can safely predict that Millwall will continue to be a problem in the future.

You've come up with a load of facetious answers to my posts and that's fine because if you can't do that on an internet message board where can you do it? Let me ask some serious questions though and you can give me serious answers.

Let's say you're all right and I'm over-reacting, What should we do with Milwall? Just accept that it's okay to have a club that continues to have such entrenched problems with hatred, racism and violence? It seems that the reaction of many is just to say that West Ham or Chelsea are bad too. "The other boy was doing it as well Sir." doesn't seem a good enough excuse to me.

Should we tolerate a certain amount of the problems attached to the club? The big disturbances seem to be only every once every couple of seasons or so these days so maybe that's in the boundaries of the acceptable for other people. Or do we not accept the status quo and do things like fine them more money when things go wrong? Or take other measures that might work? What might those measures be?

Come on, that's a fair response. Help me out.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 12, 2013)

fair enough, but only if you're willing to accept that your club should also be disbanded for similar reasons.  otherwise, perhaps suggest a sensible option.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> fair enough, but only if you're willing to accept that your club should also be disbanded for similar reasons. otherwise, perhaps suggest a sensible option.


 
I've already answered that up there. Liverpool doesn't have a serious endemic hooliganism problem or a persistently racist section of support at Anfield. Therefore, I reject your argument and turn your attention back to Millwall who do have an endemic hooliganism problem and racist section of support at the New Den.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep Millwall have a problem. What about the point made by several posters that Sky are picking on them because they are a small and insignificant club? You've chosen to just ridicule this by saying this is just a version of "the other boy did it too", - that might work if we were 'wall but it's been made by people like me and bromley who basically don't like Millwall. TBH I think your op is daft.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

co-op said:


> Yep Millwall have a problem. What about the point made by several posters that Sky are picking on them because they are a small and insignificant club? You've chosen to just ridicule this by saying this is just a version of "the other boy did it too", - that might work if we were 'wall but it's been made by people like me and bromley who basically don't like Millwall. TBH I think your op is daft.


 
It's not about their size for me. If Premiership clubs need some more scrutiny then get stuck in. I've already answered that in a previous post so I didn't just choose to ridicule it. It's still tough shit on Millwall if their house isn't in order. By all means get to grips with problems elsewhere too.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I've already answered that up there. Liverpool doesn't have a serious endemic hooliganism problem or a persistently racist section of support at Anfield. Therefore, I reject your argument and turn your attention back to Millwall who do have an endemic hooliganism problem and racist section of support at the New Den.


 
Your arguments to suggest their disbanding are laughable though. It's a big community club with a history far worse than it's present. Why let the morons ruin it for the rest of the fans?

It's a good job people didn't have your attitudes post Heysel, eh?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> . It's still tough shit on Millwall if their house isn't in order. By all means get to grips with problems elsewhere too.


 
In the same manner? So all football clubs where indivuals are found to display abhorrent behaviour to be disbanded yes?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Your arguments to suggest their disbanding are laughable though. It's a big community club with a history far worse than it's present. Why let the morons ruin it for the rest of the fans?
> 
> It's a good job people didn't have your attitudes post Heysel, eh?


 
Again. I post about Millwall and the answers come back about Heysel which I've already answered. People DID have that attitude about Liverpool in 1985 and we were banned from European competiton for 6 years. 

You've not made a great argument there.

Your other point is that the club's past is far worse than its present. Well, that's not much of an argument either.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> In the same manner? So all football clubs where indivuals are found to display abhorrent behaviour to be disbanded yes?


 
No. I didn't say that.

Seriously. There are holes in my argument but is there anyone out there who's prepared to answer sensibly or this what we're getting?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> No. I didn't say that.
> 
> Seriously. There are holes in my argument but is there anyone out there who's prepared to answer sensibly or this what we're getting?


 
I think people are answering sensibly, but  if you insist on holding fast on your opinion in the OP, despite logical arguments against, it's not going to work really


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 12, 2013)

Tbh I hadn't heard of any trouble at Millwall for donkeys years - I rarely keep my ear to the ground, but the last thing that was noteworthy was a skirmish at Leeds and a bit of a Danny Dyer tear up at West Ham.

Is it really plausible - in this day and age - that it took an undercover lengthy sky expose to highlight this supposedly endemic racist problem there?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me. Read the last paragraph of post 40 Yelkcub.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Let's say you're all right and I'm over-reacting, What should we do with Milwall? Just accept that it's okay to have a club that continues to have such entrenched problems with hatred, racism and violence? It seems that the reaction of many is just to say that West Ham or Chelsea are bad too. .


 
The inviduals at all those clubs should nicked and dealt with by the legal system. It's not hard to record the evidence as shown above.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Seriously. There are holes in my argument but is there anyone out there who's prepared to answer sensibly or this what we're getting?


 
The main "hole" in your argument is it's daft (disband the club or throw them out of the league in the basis of the behaviour of a tiny number of wankers).

The secondary hole is that this would have had your own club thrown out/disbanded several decades ago but for some reason you're not allowing that comparison.

The tertiary hole is that this "utterly shocking" expose by Sky is obviously just them picking on a little club - we may not like the club but Sky's role here is just tabloid bullying - I mean the cameraman allegedly says that this is the "worst he's seen in 35 years of going to football" - o rly? Where was he fucking watching his football in the 1970s and 1980s? I saw worse any time I went to Stamford Bridge in those days. It's just sensationalist horseshit.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

co-op said:


> The main "hole" in your argument is it's daft (disband the club or throw them out of the league in the basis of the behaviour of a tiny number of wankers).
> 
> The secondary hole is that this would have had your own club thrown out/disbanded several decades ago but for some reason you're not allowing that comparison.
> 
> The tertiary hole is that this "utterly shocking" expose by Sky is obviously just them picking on a little club - we may not like the club but Sky's role here is just tabloid bullying - I mean the cameraman allegedly says that this is the "worst he's seen in 35 years of going to football" - o rly? Where was he fucking watching his football in the 1970s and 1980s? I saw worse any time I went to Stamford Bridge in those days. It's just sensationalist horseshit.


 

I reject all 3 points.

Firstly, this doesn't concern "a tiny number of wankers". The bad element at Millwall is a significant proportion of the home support. We've seen hundreds of Millwall fans causing trouble at the same time even in the past few years. Remember, I'm not proposing they get an arse-kicking just on the basis of this. I'm suggesting that they are fundamentally rotten and have been for so long that everyone's just got used to it when they shouldn't have done.

Secondly, Liverpool were indeed thrown out of the competition in which their fans contributed to a very major instance of crowd trouble. I have not blocked the comparison at all. I have actually embraced it. I would settle for a fixed-term league ban on Millwall to teach them a lesson.

Thirdly. So what if Sky are "picking" on Millwall? Get the club in shape and no-one will be able to do it. Also, if you build your name on being the bad boys that nobody likes and you end up being famous for it, it's hard luck when a camera crew turn up and catch you doing what like mouthing off about.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I reject all 3 points.


 


And I refute your rejection




Favelado said:


> Firstly, this doesn't concern "a tiny number of wankers". The bad element at Millwall is a significant proportion of the home support. We've seen hundreds of Millwall fans causing trouble at the same time even in the past few years. Remember, I'm not proposing they get an arse-kicking just on the basis of this. I'm suggesting that they are fundamentally rotten and have been for so long that everyone's just got used to it when they shouldn't have done.
> 
> Secondly, Liverpool were indeed thrown out of the competition in which their fans contributed to a very major instance of crowd trouble. I have not blocked the comparison at all. I have actually embraced it. I would settle for a fixed-term league ban on Millwall to teach them a lesson.
> 
> Thirdly. So what if Sky are "picking" on Millwall? Get the club in shape and no-one will be able to do it. Also, if you build your name on being the bad boys that nobody likes and you end up being famous for it, it's hard luck when a camera crew turn up and catch you doing what like mouthing off about.


 
OK we can go round and round on this, especially if you keep tweaking your opinion without admitting it.

1. I've already agreed the wall have a problem but seriously this terrible incident? It's a handful of arseholes - when was the last time they pulled anything major?

2. You've completely changed your position from your op - now you're saying a fixed-term ban. Just as well really since you can't quite explain why Liverpool shouldn't have been disbanded for Heysel.

3. So what if Sky pick on a little club who are the go-to club for cliches about the white working classes and what scum they are? It's cowardly, lazy, prejudicial journalism is what. The fact that it corresponds with your Big Club contempt for Millwall makes you feel good - but me (and I've slagged off Millwall in my time) I still have more sympathy for them as a club than I do for Sky TV journos posing as concerned liberals. Bandwagon-jumping wankers.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

co-op said:


> And I refute your rejection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you've been a bit disingenuous there Co-op employing strawmen and misrepresentation of my position and posts. Although it was admittedly better than the risible attempts of others in the thread. 
I'll leave the thread alone now because I've made my point more than once and other people must have a different take on things. To put it another way, nobody agrees with me!


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course no-one agrees!


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Therefore, I reject your argument and turn your attention back to Millwall who do have an endemic hooliganism problem and racist section of support at the New Den.


The irony being, that your prejudiced stereotyping of Millwall fans as a whole is exactly the same as an ignorant racist's, complete with the knee-jerk reaction along the BNP lines of "all foreigners are rapists/ muggers/drug dealers/ baby eaters... Deport the lot of them".
As mentioned before by other posters, this is tabloid journalism at its worst and is clearly going for a soft target. Racism is a society problem and Millwall has done more than most clubs trying to kick it out.
Get a grip!
Typical  scouser... Bet you carry a stanley knife and break into cars... Have another minutes silence this morning did we?.... Blah blah bigoted blah


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Haven't seen the doc (don't have Sky) but watched the clip in the OP. Is this right that this is based on five racists in the stands? Or was it just that particular clip and there was loads more in the doc?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> The irony being, that your prejudiced stereotyping of Millwall fans as a whole is exactly the same as an ignorant racist's, complete with the knee-jerk reaction along the BNP lines of "all foreigners are rapists/ muggers/drug dealers/ baby eaters... Deport the lot of them".


 
Yes. Racism is equally as bad as denigrating football supporters. Well done.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not exactly rushing to millwall's defence here, but what I will say is that it's by no means unknown for the media to decide it's going to do a story about [particular group of people] having [particular characteristic] then going out and finding a few people who fit that and use them to 'prove' the agenda they started with.


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 12, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Yes. Racism is equally as bad as denigrating football supporters. Well done.


That's obviously not my point but, I suspect you knew that.
Racism is found in all areas of society from schools to workplace and football to fishing. So going on his logic, we need to kick society out of... err... society... ?


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you really just argue whether or not millwall should be disbanded?

Ah. The internet.


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 12, 2013)

Disbanding society is probably more feasible... They're mad that millwall lot. Been at it since the 80s they have...


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 12, 2013)

I have never met a nice millwall fan and I've met a lot of fans from from a lot of clubs. In my experience each and everyone has been a coked up violent cunt, this ''exposé" is not in the least bit surprising, spend a night in a bermondsey boozer for more of the same


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2013)

Leaving policing of this stuff in the hands of the clubs and their CCTV/stewards doesn't work.  Too much vested interest.

There need to independent observers undercover in the crowds of every game, mic'd and cam'd up as the Sky lot were.  I doubt it would cost much as I expect 3rd sector orgs would take it on, but even if it did I get the impression football has a bit of cash about it these days...

I'm sure my own club would be screwed if that happened though, given that a certain section of football society seems intent on obtusely insisting our repatriation on "Yid" is antisemitic.  Getting that debate settled once and for all wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing though, and certainly a price worth paying either way.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> I have never met a nice millwall fan and I've met a lot of fans from from a lot of clubs. In my experience each and everyone has been a coked up violent cunt, this ''exposé" is not in the least bit surprising, spend a night in a bermondsey boozer for more of the same


 
Obviously beyond all questionable doubt then.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)

Corax said:


> Leaving policing of this stuff in the hands of the clubs and their CCTV/stewards doesn't work. Too much vested interest.
> 
> There need to independent observers undercover in the crowds of every game, mic'd and cam'd up as the Sky lot were. I doubt it would cost much as I expect 3rd sector orgs would take it on, but even if it did I get the impression football has a bit of cash about it these days...
> 
> I'm sure my own club would be screwed if that happened though, given that a certain section of football society seems intent on obtusely insisting our repatriation on "Yid" is antisemitic. Getting that debate settled once and for all wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing though, and certainly a price worth paying either way.


 
Just get DRINK? down there with a notepad and a pay as you go phone


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 12, 2013)

Just an observation, probably just unlucky and the good guys are doing charity work or something


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

I have lunch most Thursdays with a Millwall supporter who is a fellow union steward in his workplace. Met him on a union arranged course in Deptford. Top bloke.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2013)

Various cousins and my aunt and uncle are millwall fans. 

And a volunteer I met once on an outreach shift,  helping homeless people.  For nothing.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh and some fella I used to work with, but I think he was actually a coked up hoolie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I've already answered that up there. Liverpool doesn't have a serious endemic hooliganism problem or a persistently racist section of support at Anfield. Therefore, I reject your argument and turn your attention back to Millwall who do have an endemic hooliganism problem and racist section of support at the New Den.


do you think there's a problem among the playing staff at anfield?


----------



## IC3D (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to knock around in Bermondsey a few years ago and I can't really deny the people I knew didn't live up to the crazy stereotype but it was interesting who we hung around with when the odd ranting racist fucked off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> The posts about "trying to kill" at Heysel betray the poster's ignorance about events on that night. Liverpool fans were of course a reason for the tragedy but no-one was murdered.


it's strange how even millwall fans have managed to avoid killing 39 people in one afternoon, isn't it.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

tommers said:


> Did you really just argue whether or not millwall should be disbanded?
> 
> Ah. The internet.


 


Tbf it's quite a common debate in south London. Or it used to be when I was in the pub, but I was kind of aware that I was just taking the piss really.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> do you think there's a problem among the playing staff at anfield?


 
I don't. My answer to the Suárez incident would be quite nuanced but it's for another thread. In short, he's got himself to blame, he did wrong but there are some things I'd say in his defence. Not here though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

so everything's fine and dandy at anfield then


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's strange how even millwall fans have managed to avoid killing 39 people in one afternoon, isn't it.




Go and educate yourself about Heysel. You obviously don't know what you're talking about. I've already answered honestly and accurately about this. It was a terrible thing that happened. The reasons that it happened were because of the bad behaviour of Liverpool fans, the bad behaviour of Juventus fans, the crumbling state of the stadium and poor organisation by UEFA.

What a cheap post that is.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> I have lunch most Thursdays with a Millwall supporter who is a fellow union steward in his workplace. Met him on a union arranged course in Deptford. Top bloke.


They're actually referred to as "top _boys"_


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so everything's fine and dandy at anfield then


 
I didn't say that. I gave a proper answer.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> They're actually referred to as "top _boys"_


Thought it was 'lads'?  Or is that just twats on 'casual' forums desperate to re-enact Green Street?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Go and educate yourself about Heysel. You obviously don't know what you're talking about. I've already answered honestly and accurately about this. It was a terrible thing that happened. The reasons that it happened were because of the bad behaviour of Liverpool fans, the bad behaviour of Juventus fans, the crumbling state of the stadium and poor organisation by UEFA.
> 
> What a cheap post that is.


yes. cheap and nasty, a bit like your views on millwall imo.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Corax said:


> Thought it was 'lads'? Or is that just twats on 'casual' forums desperate to re-enact Green Street?


I dunno, thought that's what Danny Dyer calls them when he's bein propah nawty!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> I dunno, thought that's what Danny Dyer calls them when he's bein propah nawty!


naw'hee, surely.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> naw'hee, surely.


Eh? Sounds like a Geordie sayin "no way"!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> Eh? Sounds like a Geordie sayin "no way"!


imagine a cockney saying it.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. cheap and nasty, a bit like your views on millwall imo.


 
Absolutely not. My argument may be a bit "out there" and I understand why most people disagree with me but I tried to back it up with a historical case and a logical argument built on an idea I had. You tried to dig up Suárez and then Heysel and apparently don't know much about the latter.

You're about 75 or something and you're posting like a 14 year old.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> imagine a cockney saying it.


A cockney saying it in a geordie accent still sounds geordie tho!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Absolutely not. My argument may be a bit "out there" and I understand why most people disagree with me but I tried to back it up with a historical case and a logical argument built on an idea I had. You tried to dig up Suárez and then Heysel and apparently don't know much about the latter.
> 
> You're about 75 or something and you're posting like a 14 year old.


how could i 'dig up' heysel when YOU fucking mentioned in before i arrived on the fucking thread you daft cunt?

your fucking memory's fucked, you're in your dotage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> A cockney saying it in a geordie accent still sounds geordie tho!


and a cockney saying it in a cockney accent?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> how could i 'dig up' heysel when YOU fucking mentioned in before i arrived on the fucking thread you daft cunt?


 
Sorry, I meant 12.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Sorry, I meant 12.


and that improves your argument how?


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and a cockney saying it in a cockney accent?


Oh yea, you're right! Now it sounds like a cockney saying "no way"!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> Oh yea, you're right! Now it sounds like a cockney saying "no way"!


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and that improves your argument how?


 
Not much but more than deleting a post that's so shit I have to replace it with a more innocuous one you big wally.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Not much but more than deleting a post that's so shit I have to replace it with a more innocuous one you big wally.


perhaps you should consider it, your performance on this thread might have been much improved.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you should consider it, your performance on this thread might have been much improved.


 
Go on. Let me have the last word.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


Miserable git where's ya sense of humour?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Go on. Let me have the last word.


as long as it's 'goodbye' or similar you're welcome to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> Miserable git where's ya sense of humour?!


when i turned 70 i decided it was extraneous.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> as long as it's 'goodbye' or similar you're welcome to.


 
You're a bore and a pedant. Fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You're a bore and a pedant. Fuck off.


you've been interested enough for the past hour: and you've been accusing me of ignorance above, not excessive attention to detail. be that as it may, i'd still far rather be a bore and a pedant than an obnoxious little cunt like you.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Well. It's been a great day on Urban 75. I feel that I've won the respect and trust of a few more of you since I decided to share my views on Millwall Football Club. Tomorrow, I'm starting a thread called "Children should work in factories for their pocket money".

Join me there!


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You're a bore and a pedant. Fuck off.


We're _all_ bores and pedants, that's why we're here instead of carrying out night-time vigilante justice or jousting or something.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2013)

Corax said:


> We're _all_ bores and pedants.



Speak for yourself. I'm no pedant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

tommers said:


> Speak for yourself. I'm no pedant.


1/2 isn't so bad


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> They're actually referred to as "top _boys"_



If I'd have meant that I'd have said it.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2013)

tommers said:


> Speak for yourself. I'm no pedant.


*yawn*


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

The man racist cunt in the video has been arrested, he's from Enfield.

They used to have loads of black fans, I guess that was before the non-South Londoners started following them after boarding the panorama bandwagon?


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Well this has been an interesting diversion.

Favelado, your OP is a bit stinky tbh.

You can't really complain about people throwing up Heysel. They are not doing it because they don't know the truth of what happened in Brussells... and in Rome.

They are posting it to take the piss out of your somewhat 2-dimensional 'ban 'em all' attitude... except that post-Heysel it was more 'ban football' than ban clubs. So your complaint that they are being economic with the actualité and twisting it with sensationalist tabloid-ism is just silly... because that's actually the very point they were making about your OP.

Good to see so many posting in defence of a club they might actually 'hate' though. So well odne on promoting virtual unity.

To the best of my knowledge Millwall have been at the forefront of football clubs in the community for 20-odd years now.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, at least yours is a decent post Liam. I would have been happy to have a sensible debate. Shame you weren't here earlier. Anyone who knows what happened to Liverpool fans in Rome has my respect too.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Well, at least yours is a decent post Liam.  I would have been happy to have a sensible debate. Shame you weren't here earlier.


 
Can I quote that to the lynch mob on the Gazza thread?



Favelado said:


> Anyone who knows what happened to Liverpool fans in Rome has my respect too.


 
Yeah. But in fairness that (and certainly Hillsborough) is why it is so important for footiball fans to treat every tabloid source as deeply suspicious... and never dance to their tune. 

I mean 3 months and five racists? Could have found that many ranting racists loons at an average Sunday Pub-League game.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

I just had a look at the Gazza thread. I can see your day has been much like mine.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

I've just watched the Panorama documentary.

The third part talks about some of the things we've touched on today.


----------



## oryx (Feb 12, 2013)

While it would be idiotic to deny there is racism at Millwall there are plenty of fans who aren't like that (my partner and many of his family, for example). Many of them support the club because they come from the New Cross and Deptford areas. I have been to Millwall many times and not found it worse than any other club. (I have heard monkey chants by Leeds fans  and seen racist papers openly sold outside Hull City).

Also, in my work I have come across community initiatives run by them for young people. To suggest Millwall are singled out and kicked out of the league is imbecilic.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I've just watched the Panorama documentary.
> 
> The third part talks about some of the things we've touched on today.




That's from 1977

Anyway here's one you can't argue with...

Collective punishments are expressly forbidden by the Geneva Convention. You are advocating War crimes.

On a more serious note, surely the aim is to seperate the committed racists from the sea of sometimes casually racist fans... by use of a metaphorical sniper's rifle... not to push them together to make joint cause with a car-bomb?


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

oryx said:


> While it would be idiotic to deny there is racism at Millwall there are plenty of fans who aren't like that (my partner and many of his family, for example). Many of them support the club because they come from the New Cross and Deptford areas. I have been to Millwall many times and not found it worse than any other club. (I have heard monkey chants by Leeds fans  and seen racist papers openly sold outside Hull City).
> 
> Also, in my work I have come across community initiatives run by them for young people. To suggest Millwall are singled out and kicked out of the league is imbecilic.


 
Sorry Fav... have to agree with this.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

I stand by everything!


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

That's what Kelvin Mckenzie said until recently.

Sorry mate, I understand that is a low blow to any Liverpudlian - or indeed any football fan - but it is the kind of riposte your defiant 'sticking out of your jaw' is likely to attract on here.

Now I have posted - and explained it - I hope it will stop somebody else trying to score cheap points with something similar.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, I was lying. I support Preston North End. Now talk about Millwall.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 13, 2013)

Preston??? Fuckin black pudding eating, whippet shagging, racist cunts


----------



## Athos (Feb 13, 2013)

I think Millwall should be expelled from the FA Cup. Though, to be fair,  that's only so that Luton get a bye into the round. I'd happily forego my ticket to Saturday's game!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 13, 2013)

oryx said:


> While it would be idiotic to deny there is racism at Millwall there are plenty of fans who aren't like that (my partner and many of his family, for example). Many of them support the club because they come from the New Cross and Deptford areas. I have been to Millwall many times and not found it worse than any other club. (I have heard monkey chants by Leeds fans  and seen racist papers openly sold outside Hull City).
> 
> Also, in my work I have come across community initiatives run by them for young people. To suggest Millwall are singled out and kicked out of the league is imbecilic.


 
Good post. This is completely in line with my experience of living in and around SE London for best part of 20 years (until the end of 2008). Much more in Walworth than in central Bermondsey admittedly, but I was out and about all over. Including several Millwall games as it happened.

Over that time I encountered/hung out with plenty of Millwall fans, a few were arseholes generally, even fewer were out and out racists, but the vast majority were fine IME -- perfectly friendly and not dodgy.

Admittedly the ones I actually chatted with/drank with tended to be older and were sensible enough to be fed up with the hooligan/racist element giving their club a bad name. Which over my time declined significantly in numbers over the years (just contextualising here, not condoning)

Onket mentioned a Millwall supporting TU steward he knows, well of the regulars in my former pub at least two or three were the same.

One thing I liked was that they tended to respect me for holding steadfastly to my support of an even smaller, even less successful club


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Well, at least yours is a decent post Liam. I would have been happy to have a sensible debate. Shame you weren't here earlier. Anyone who knows what happened to Liverpool fans in Rome has my respect too.


bollocks would you be happy to have a sensible debate; your first post showed the tone you wanted this to take.


----------



## co-op (Feb 13, 2013)

Heh. Who would have bet from the OP that this thread would turn into a love-in for the 'Wall?

With Palace, West Ham and Charlton fans in the forefront of the love-spreading??

Gotta say Favelado you slightly blew it


----------



## LiamO (Feb 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> bollocks would you be happy to have a sensible debate; your first post showed the tone you wanted this to take.


 
In fairness Picky, Favelado stood his corner well after an inauspicious start. Still lost the debate IMO but his OP made it a difficult position to defend.

and look at the positive ripple-out.




LiamO said:


> Good to see so many posting in defence of a club they might actually 'hate' though. So well done on promoting virtual unity.


 


co-op said:


> Heh. Who would have bet from the OP that this thread would turn into a love-in for the 'Wall?
> 
> With Palace, West Ham and Charlton fans in the forefront of the love-spreading??
> 
> Gotta say Favelado you slightly blew it


 
That would never have been achieved without Fav's OP and dogged defence of his pretty indefensible position.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2013)

LiamO said:


> In fairness Picky, Favelado stood his corner well after an inauspicious start. Still lost the debate IMO but his OP made it a difficult position to defend.


only because he said what he believes


----------



## co-op (Feb 13, 2013)

LiamO said:


> In fairness Picky, Favelado stood his corner well after an inauspicious start. Still lost the debate IMO but his OP made it a difficult position to defend.


 

Yep, OP was blatantly untenable, I only really went in because I smelt blood, I mean I fucking hate Millwall.

It's football we're talking here ffs, whatever happened to the hasty edit and 180 degree handbrake turn of position?


----------



## LiamO (Feb 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> only because he said what he believes


 
Yes. Better honestly held and expressed opinions - that can be examined and pulled assunder - than trolling.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Yes. Better honestly held and expressed opinions - that can be examined and pulled assunder - than trolling.


In all honesty it didn't need much effort for his views to be strewn about like the innards of an auld scarecrow.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 13, 2013)

LiamO and Co-op were the best of a bad bunch and even they resorted to talking about Hillsborough and Heysel. Noone else engaged with me at all. Also, a lot of what was posted has bordered on apologism for Millwall's track record.

Go back to the last paragraphs of post 40 and take it from there. If we say my position is completely wrong and there is a consensus here that it is, what  should we do then?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 13, 2013)

co-op said:


> Gotta say Favelado you slightly blew it


 
I wasn't out to stomp all over other people. I just think the quality of the replies that came back was so petty, so shit and so much about Liverpool rather than Millwall that no-one made a strong counter-argument. I tried to be polite, tried to give ground where necessary and tried to see it from the other point of view too. What I got in return was people posting videos of the dead at Heysel, replies where people hadn't read my OP and small-mindedness.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

Seriously, what do you want here? Everyone to repost the points already made on the thread? Or will you only consider the matter closed if each poster provides an individual point?

You were talking shit and you got called on it. You're like a dog returning to it's vomit.

Also, nothing posted has 'bordered on apologism for Millwall's track record' so don't try it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> If we say my position is completely wrong and there is a consensus here that it is, what should we do then?


 
We should punish incidents of racism whenever they occur and are witnessed.  Which is what happens now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I wasn't out to stomp all over other people. I just think the quality of the replies that came back was so petty, so shit and so much about Liverpool rather than Millwall that no-one made a strong counter-argument. I tried to be polite, tried to give ground where necessary and tried to see it from the other point of view too. What I got in return was people posting videos of the dead at Heysel, replies where people hadn't read my OP and small-mindedness.


Yes, it's never your own fault, it's always someone else.  fucking man up and take responsibility for posting a load of auld shite which put a lot of people's backs up, very few of them millwall fans.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

tommers said:


> We should punish incidents of racism whenever they occur and are witnessed.  Which is what happens now.



Exactly. And quite right too.


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 13, 2013)

tommers said:


> We should punish incidents of racism whenever they occur and are witnessed. Which is what happens now.


 
The cunt caught on film by the Sky journo has now been nicked:


> *A man has been charged with a racially aggravated public order offence at Millwall's game with Leeds last November.*
> Gerrard Scanlon, a 53-year-old from Enfield, north London, was arrested by Metropolitan Police on Tuesday evening.
> He has been bailed to appear at Bromley Magistrates Court at 10:00 GMT on 27th February.
> In a statement on their official website, Millwall said that Scanlon was not a season ticket holder or supporters club member at the club.
> ...


 
http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11735/8496826/Man-charged-following-Den-racism-probe


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2013)

Well this was an interesting read 

I'll stick to personal experience. I've been traveling away to the Den for years and have seen my lot play Millwall at home on many many occasions. Never been witness to a single violent incident nor heard any racism. The worst I've ever seen was our last visit there when a Millwall fan was heard loudly demanding that a cop allow him to confront one of our fans at South Bermondsey station after a bit of verbal. Not quite what you'd have expected back in the day eh 

I've known a few Millwall fans, have met with several more. All decent people.

They appear to be a magnet for every idiot in London whenever they have a big game and that's a real shame. They have a charming way of making visiting fans/players feel unwelcome and I imagine it's genuinely uncomfortable when it's thousands rather than hundreds who are giving it the large one. Nevertheless, for run of the mill league matches it doesn't really measure up to the Elland Road experience and I've found several other big grounds (St Andrews springs to mind) far hairier. Which isn't to tar all Leeds/Brum/whoever fans with the same brush either.

Good luck to them against Wigan next week, looking forward to seeing them in (another) Cup Final. Lewisham town centre was a sight to behold last time!


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2013)

*This is canny good:*
*


Why this one writer has followed Millwall from a young age...*

Father-son relationships are tricky things. Without the benefit of that maternal instinct, extra effort is often required. These days it’s called ‘bonding’. ‘Modern men’ can read all the magazine articles and watch all the daytime telly they like to make sure the relationship with their son and heir blossoms. But what do you do when you’re one of the old school, working twelve hours a day back in the seventies and finding the demands of a young child a hell of a lot more than you bargained for?

http://sabotagetimes.com/football/millwall-its-a-father-and-son-thing/


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

Firky said:


> *This is canny good:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant.


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2013)

good init? I don't even like football but def' worth a read.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

Firky said:


> good init? I don't even like football but def' worth a read.


 
Yeah, really good.  I've stuck it up on KUMB too, and even there (West Ham site) people are generally positive about it.  It definitely struck a chord.  I go to football with my Dad when I go, I support the club cos he does and that's something that goes back generations in our family.  I think that's a really important part of "who I am" (without sounding too wanky.)  Football is a weird thing, I often ask myself why people care so much about it - but I think the answer is somewhere in articles like this.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> *This is canny good:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great stuff. like anyone who follows a small team like millwall, if people don't understand why we follow such a team, they won't ever understand and don't deserve to either.

i've been going to millwall football club since i was five years old with my dad. both lines of my family stretch back generations in bermondsey and walworth. it has been a major feature of our lives all through our lives, right back to when my great grandfather was following them.

how can you begin to explain it to anyone as dense as to brandish the whole club as racist and violent? millwall are based and have always been based in one of the most deprived areas in london. much like west ham, two clubs cut from the same cloth. rioters get lovely social explanations for their behavior, but a few lads over the years from the mass housing estates in bermondsey etc who have caused trouble at football grounds don't get the same rationalising of their behaviour.

and for the record, the trouble at millwall, apart from a few idiots like the one filmed, is a very, very rare thing.

when i read the smug, hypocritical know nothing bollocks from the likes of editor, calling us scum, i won't rise to it and call for the end of his notorious beloved cardiff - because i know how much it means to thousands in that area of the country, and probably what the club means to him, too. i read between the lines.

great article.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> The man racist cunt in the video has been arrested, he's from Enfield.
> 
> *They used to have loads of black fans*, I guess that was before the non-South Londoners started following them after boarding the panorama bandwagon?


still do.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> I don't even like football


 
I thought you would be a Bedlington Terriers fan?


----------



## ffsear (Apr 11, 2013)

EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bromley (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> I thought you would be a Bedlington Terriers fan?


 
I occasionally would watch Ashington play* before they built an ASDA on top of the ground, like to see Newcastle do well and have a bit of a soft spot for Portsmouth as I lived there for awhile. That is as far as my supporting goes 

*Had a lump in my throat when the old stand went down with COAL NOT DOLE still graffitid on one side.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> I occasionally would watch Ashington play* before they built an ASDA on top of the ground, like to see Newcastle do well and have a bit of a soft spot for Portsmouth as I lived there for awhile. That is as far as my supporting goes
> 
> *Had a lump in my throat when the old stand went down with COAL NOT DOLE still graffitid on one side.


Bobby Charlton's from Ashington. The complete disgrace to his roots that he is


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 11, 2013)

bromley said:


>


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 12, 2013)

the scottish side of my family are partick thistle who have often been potrayed as the cuddly toy of scottish football, whilst the english side of my family (by marraige) are millwall which are kinda potrayed as the opposite. Havent had the opportunity to take in millwall yet, but i know as a partick thistle fan that stereotypes like that are a lot of pish. Im sure the same is true of millwall. Really need to go and see them at some point..


----------



## miktheword (Apr 13, 2013)

Wall...a bit overhyped on the hooligan front, especially the Panorama Harry the Dog, meet with Tottenham, who they've never had a good track record with apart from League Cup '72..they're dying to get Tottenham by the way, especially after the pre season friendly early 2000s.
anyway. just back from Strabane for semi later today, as close relative, mixed heritage, plays for 'em.
So, have gone to a lot of their games last few years.
My view is that of course lazy journos will target them; their fans were not in the least surprised, Racist? you gotta look at Bermondsey, Lewisham, Deptford...and the traditional white working class that lived there, ( that series about London street slum clearance, one focusing on Bermondsey was good). Participating in their forums for a few years, lived in Woolwich mid 80s, there is definitely a feeling of 'white working class get persecuted'.  Frequently there are posts highlighting white lads called for racism, and 'ethnics' not getting called.  Threads are often turned to issues of race from where they didn't start from. A factor in this is that many seem to know those that got done for Stephen Lawrence and think they weren't (all) the ones that did it.
Often they will sarcastically ask 'what does Saint Doreen think about this?' When my relative joined them, the first thread was 'how many bluds do we need?'
However, despite being called a cunt so many times by his own fans, he has never experienced racism (at every other club he's played for, he has, by his own fans). To slag your own players is a Millwall thing. Yeah there's some old time, ignorant, backward views ( I did laugh when one old fella, watching a youth match, with 9 'black fellas in Wall's team said 'how can they call us racist when we've got 9 coons playing for us?')'
Overall it seems they hate anyone getting the media sympathy as they glorify, or just accept they will always have, media hatred. Liverpool are called 'Victimpool'. Threads predicting a minute's silence are commonplace.
Despite the Telegraph trying to use 2 so called wall lads threatening trouble against Thatcher death party 2m, most seem very opposed to Thatcher...and I'm talking about proper lads. Save Lewisham hospital gets a lot of support too.
They were keen to publicise Tiny's death a couple of months ago...legendary Black hooligan, not only for them, but respected across London; the sentiment, that 'don't matter who you are if you're Wall' 
and  the few that give outright racism on their forums get proper threatened and stick...'if you had said that to any of our real wackers who were black, you wouldn't be around' etc.

Millwall seems to me, to be a reflection of how entrenched the white working class can be if top down strategies 'Kick it Out' etc are imposed from without (anti fascists will know this from Lee Jasper's attempt at getting funding from having a march in Bermondsey in the 90s with (deliberately) no groundwork). Those with more time to research might look at Roger Hewitt's (?) 'Routes to Racism' research in that area early 90s, as to how white youth were separated from other ethnicities.

Poorly managed reactions can have a more adverse affect. In an attempt to assuage the media, their chief exec placed a 14 year old on an anti racism programme this year, after banning him....far from  being racist, consensus was that he called Marvin Sordell 'a whale...Nemo or something'...that he abused a black player was taken as racist by the player on twitter and subsequently the media. That helped to entrench the 'one law for them and for us' mentality wrt racism.
The next month, El Hadji Diouf got respect from Wall fans for saying that.although constantly abused, it wasn't racist, despite the Mail egging him on to say it was.

Favelado..Liverpool has its own cultural racist legacy, with many of its fans...and Hooligan 'problem'?...not a major force, but, The Urchins?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

miktheword said:


> Wall...a bit overhyped on the hooligan front, especially the Panorama Harry the Dog, meet with Tottenham, who they've never had a good track record with apart from League Cup '72..they're dying to get Tottenham by the way, especially after the pre season friendly early 2000s.
> anyway. just back from Strabane for semi later today, as close relative, mixed heritage, plays for 'em.
> So, have gone to a lot of their games last few years.
> My view is that of course lazy journos will target them; their fans were not in the least surprised, Racist? you gotta look at Bermondsey, Lewisham, Deptford...and the traditional white working class that lived there, ( that series about London street slum clearance, one focusing on Bermondsey was good). Participating in their forums for a few years, lived in Woolwich mid 80s, there is definitely a feeling of 'white working class get persecuted'. Frequently there are posts highlighting white lads called for racism, and 'ethnics' not getting called. Threads are often turned to issues of race from where they didn't start from. A factor in this is that many seem to know those that got done for Stephen Lawrence and think they weren't (all) the ones that did it.
> ...


fair points

one of the weirdest parts about millwall these days is that bermondsey still has a massive white working class, where most of the towns (peckham, walworth, deptford, etc) around it are highly mixed until you get to eltham where it gets white again. a huge chunk of our support now lives in kent or the home counties. but bermondsey has stayed this weird little 70s enclave. it is the only area in innner london i know where i have seen large groups of white working class youth hanging about. on the SE1 forum, popular with incoming yuppies and money to bermondsey, there is a lot of complaints about "chavs" - who they are sneering at is the white working class millwall fans that still fill the estates around there. it is an area i am sure that has a very "protective mentality", because they believe they should "stand" and resist the change that has happened in other areas. misguided i'm sure, but might go someway in explaining how the club cannot shake the racism label. it's a club of it's area. the area has always had a reputation for inwardness. i remember reading once that a daughter was shunned by her dad for bringing a lad back, not because he was black, the bloke was white, but because he was from _walworth_. huge underworld presence round there and all a bit hush hush. the bermondsey triangle was said to have the highest amount of major drug traffickers in it than anywhere else.

all said, i haven't heard a racist chant at millwall for about twenty years. i have heard racist comments, probably a couple per year, ones you might here in a pub in the west end now and then, or anywhere else. the club have made huge progress.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 13, 2013)

wankers:  
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

it isn't real. fucksake.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> wankers:


Yes, Torygraph journo's generally are...


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> wankers:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


Come off it, couple of posts on Twitter and hoolygeddon's heading for Traf Square? Use a little brain please


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> wankers:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


been done. boring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> wankers:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


if it was real I think we'd have heard about it thru other channels


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 13, 2013)

well i think its real cos its in the tellygraff!


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> it isn't real. fucksake.


 
"30k Millwall fans will be about too in London that day." that i dont believe!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> wankers:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


Millwall will be coming down to the party alright, to fuck with the police and have a laugh.


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Millwall will be coming down to the party alright, to fuck with the police and have a laugh.


I was thinking of you in relation to this earlier


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

I am getting very excited now. Millwall will be triumphant and the celebrations of our win and Thatchers death will go on and on and on...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Fighting in the Millwall end of the stadium during the semi-final. You can pretend you're being victimised as much as you want but at the same time you also know the truth.

What's the excuse this time?


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 13, 2013)

The bloke at the end with the coppers hat....they may  have camera's in the ground.

Just a guess.


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fighting in the Millwall end of the stadium during the semi-final. You can pretend you're being victimised as much as you want but at the same time you also know the truth.
> 
> What's the excuse this time?


 
FWIW there was definately fighting in the Wrexham end (and I think the Grimsby end, according to the internets) at the FA Trophy final, so its not just a Millwall thing.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

agricola said:


> FWIW there was definately fighting in the Wrexham end (and I think the Grimsby end, according to the internets) at the FA Trophy final, so its not just a Millwall thing.


 
Millwall still the worst club in England for it though.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 13, 2013)

That poor young girl crying is going to be making the papers tomorrow, like it or not.


----------



## philx (Apr 13, 2013)

Who were they fighting though ? Had anti-Thatcher campaigners infiltrated the Millwall end ?


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 13, 2013)

They wanted a minute's silence. Millwall fans misheard and thought they asked for a minute's violence.

Via Twitter.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

It was really west ham and chelsea


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 13, 2013)

philx said:


> Who were they fighting though ? Had anti-Thatcher campaigners infiltrated the Millwall end ?


Themselves.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> It was really west ham and chelsea



Current personal fave


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Millwall still the worst club in England for it though.


 
Not really, they just have the biggest number of people who claim to be fans - without ever attending a "normal" game, mind - and who are likely to turn up to a big game and act like a complete idiot.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

agricola said:


> Not really, they just have the biggest number of people who claim to be fans - without ever attending a "normal" game, mind - and who are likely to turn up to a big game acting like a complete idiot.


 
Why so much trouble at their league away games then?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

So. Trouble with racism at home games. Crowd trouble at away league games. Trouble at Wembley. Attacks on anarchists in central London today. All of this is just this season.

But go on, talk about Heysel again and how Millwall are picked on. Worst club in the country. Fuck you for supporting them.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Worst club in the country. *Fuck you for supporting them.*


Who's that aimed at?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> Who's that aimed at?


 
Anyone who supports them.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Attacks on anarchists in central London today.


 
link? this thread doesnt count


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Anyone who supports them.


Pathetic! Re-read the thread. 
From 32k Millwall fans there today, a hand full had a fight.
Seriously, what's your beef with Millwall FC?


----------



## Thraex (Apr 13, 2013)

I support Millwall.

Favelado hates me just for supporting a football club??? I've never crossed words with him/her. He/she doesn't know me/has never met me.

That makes me sad.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> Pathetic! Re-read the thread.
> From 32k Millwall fans there today, a hand full had a fight.
> Seriously, what's your beef with Millwall FC?


 
Beef is that the club has been a source of violence and racism for the best part of 4 decades and seems unable to get its shit together. This season alone there have been crowd problems in away games and at Wembley. There is a problem with racism at the club and there is a far-right agenda amongst a section of support that led to an attack on anarchists today.

It would be better if Millwall didn't exist.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...saturday-13-april-trafalgar-sq.308694/page-18

To paraphrase another poster, "Millwall FC. No-one likes us. Not even us."




*edited* i took something erroneous out about links.


----------



## Thraex (Apr 13, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> Pathetic! Re-read the thread.
> From 32k Millwall fans there today, a hand full had a fight.
> Seriously, what's your beef with Millwall FC?


 
Haters gotta hate .


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Thraex said:


> I support Millwall.
> 
> Favelado hates me just for supporting a football club??? I've never crossed words with him/her. He/she doesn't know me/has never met me.
> 
> That makes me sad.


 
I don't hate you. Just fuck you for that one aspect of your life. I'll still buy you an Irn-Bru or a Cornish pasty one day.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Beef is that the club has been a source of violence and racism for the best part of 4 decades and seems unable to get its shit together. This season alone there have been crowd problems in away games and at Wembley. There is a problem with racism at the club and there is a far-right agenda amongst a section of support that led to an attack on anarchists today.
> 
> It would be better if Millwall didn't exist.
> 
> ...


do you hate every club who's fans exhibits violence and racism? who do you support again?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> do you hate every club who's fans exhibits violence and racism? who do you support again?


 
Read back thread 'cos this was driving me crazy.


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Beef is that the club has been a source of violence and racism for the best part of 4 decades and seems unable to get its shit together. This season alone there have been crowd problems in away games and at Wembley. There is a problem with racism at the club and there is a far-right agenda amongst a section of support that led to an attack on anarchists today.
> 
> It would be better if Millwall didn't exist.
> 
> ...


 
This is complete nonsense though.

There have been crowd problems at games in all the top leagues this season - indeed the worst for arrests at a single game was (unbelievably) Nuneaton vs Lincoln in the Conference, fighting between fans of the same club is hardly unique to Bermondsey (even at Wembley this season), and the problem Millwall have with racism is not really any more severe than the problems that (for instance) Chelsea or Everton have with racism, and when identified the club invariably comes down hard on the culprit. That "far right agenda" exists amongst a section of support isnt really justification for them not to exist, given that its much less prominent than the similar phenomena that acompanies England away from home.

As for the "attack on anarchists in Whitehall" today, I would put money on that being rather more down to drunken twats wanting to act hard, lets face it your common or garden hooligan firm is not going to be daft enough and attack a non-footballing demo filled with miners, especially when they are protesting against someone who demonised "their" club, and tried to use it to justify all manner of horrors.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Beef is that the club has been a source of violence and racism for the best part of 4 decades and seems unable to get its shit together. This season alone there have been crowd problems in away games and at Wembley. There is a problem with racism at the club and there is a far-right agenda amongst a section of support that led to an attack on anarchists today.


Cant find and reference to Millwall fans attacking anarchists from the link you provided and tbf, if it did happen, the media would be all over it by now after today's display at Wembley, but they're not.(?)


Favelado said:


> It would be better if Millwall didn't exist.


There's trouble at Carnival every year too. Should that exist?

Did someone mention violence and racist stereotypes at Millwall?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the amount of trouble Millwall have been involved in over the years, the severity of their problems, and the multitude of different forms their nuisance comes in is enough to justify very serious sanctions.


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I think the amount of trouble Millwall have been involved in over the years, the severity of their problems, and the multitude of different forms their nuisance comes in is enough to justify very serious sanctions.


 
You are arguing for fences.  Please stop doing this.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

agricola said:


> You are arguing for fences. Please stop doing this.


 
Yeah, a Liverpool fan arguing for fences. You sure?


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Yeah, a Liverpool fan arguing for fences. You sure?


 
You are claiming that a club should face "very serious sanctions" because of your opinion - which doesnt appear to be based on that much - of what some of their fans get up to.  How do you think people came up with the idea of fences in the first place?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

agricola said:


> You are claiming that a club should face "very serious sanctions" because of your opinion - which doesnt appear to be based on that much - of what some of their fans get up to. How do you think people came up with the idea of fences in the first place?


 
You misunderstand. I'd like to see Millwall disbanded.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

shameful, embarrassing pricks. that is the worst trouble i have seen at a game for decades. no excuses. if the FA throw the book at us, then there's nothing we can say really.

Cocaine and stella - plenty of it fueling embarrassing dickheads that do not give a flying fuck about millwall.

not joking, it took police about TEN minutes to turn up in that part of the ground, which was then looking like a wild west fight with a good 200 involved.

sickening.

out of 32k, these few hundred sniffed up divs have put us all to shame

http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=104306&start=1


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, just a few hundred. Which is absolutely loads. Yet again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> shameful, embarrassing pricks. that is the worst trouble i have seen at a game for decades. no excuses. if the FA throw the book at us, then there's nothing we can say really.
> 
> Cocaine and stella - plenty of it fueling embarrassing dickheads that do not give a flying fuck about millwall.
> 
> ...


i think if you're going to have a good ruck at the football, best not to do it where everything's recorded on cctv. just my opinion, mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You misunderstand. I'd like to see Millwall disbanded.


the want but can't thread's over there -->


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You misunderstand. I'd like to see Millwall disbanded.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Yeah, just a few hundred. Which is absolutely loads. Yet again.


fuck off you absolute drip.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the want but can't thread's over there -->


 
Don't worry about me. Get snapping in town. There's money to be made you know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You misunderstand. I'd like to see Millwall disbanded.


you're a fucking twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Don't worry about me. Get snapping in town. There's money to be made you know.


do you see the letters d, e, i, o, r, t in my username in the order 'editor'?


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Yeah, just a few hundred. Which is absolutely loads. Yet again.


 
Its 1-2% of the total, btw.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, these are all great arguments you're making in defence of such a wonderful football club but I'd still like the bulldozers to be heading Bermondsey way asap.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

agricola said:


> Its 1-2% of the total, btw.


 
For four whole decades.


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> For four whole decades.


 
Still probably less than the number of fans of your club that have been involved in such things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Well, these are all great arguments you're making in defence of such a wonderful football club but I'd still like the bulldozers to be heading Bermondsey way asap.


yeh, you'd like to see bermondsey gentrified.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Well, these are all great arguments you're making in defence of such a wonderful football club but I'd still like the bulldozers to be heading Bermondsey way asap.


same for nottinghill carnival then, where people get stabbed and shot? take the bulldozer to that place and the thousands who enjoy it?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, you'd like to see bermondsey gentrified.


he sounds like a bloke who when he sees a cupcake, he says, "that cup cake looks awesome".


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> he sounds like a bloke who when he sees a cupcake, he says, "that cup cake looks awesome".


 
Actually he sounds more like the bloke who goes mad at the sheer evil of cupcakes, who rails against cupcakekind, and then goes to support his cupcake.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, you'd like to see bermondsey gentrified.


 
Not at all. We could put social housing on the current site of Millwall's pitch. How many flats do you reckon we could get on there? You might have to take your socks off for this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> same for nottinghill carnival then, where people get stabbed and shot? take the bulldozer to that place and the thousands who enjoy it?


no, that's already been gentrified and he's right at home there. why would he want to disturb it?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> he sounds like a bloke who when he sees a cupcake, he says, "that cup cake looks awesome".


 
Nope. I think they're called fairy cakes and that the addition of clown vomit on the top changes nothing. Anyway, go and put BBC1 on, your team's on telly now. You must be made up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Not at all. We could put social housing on the current site of Millwall's pitch. How many flats do you reckon we could get on there? You might have to take your socks off for this.


why would i need to take my socks off to tell you to fuck off?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

So. I tell you all Millwall are a disgrace. Millwall subsequently prove themselves to be a disgrace yet again. The club is impossible to defend so you have to resort to imagining that I live in a middle-class area of a city I'm not even located in.

I'm sorry for being right. Make up whatever stuff you want. Pretend I'm Lord of the Manor and I burn tenners to keep my house warm if you like. Truth is Millwall is a fucking disgrace of a club and it would be better if it didn't exist. It's not my fault. x


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> So. I tell you all Millwall are a disgrace. Millwall subsequently prove themselves to be a disgrace yet again. The club is impossible to defend so you have to resort to imagining that I live in a middle-class area of a city I'm not even located in.
> 
> I'm sorry for being right. Make up whatever stuff you want. Pretend I'm Lord of the Manor and I burn tenners to keep my house warm if you like. Truth is Millwall is a fucking disgrace of a club and it would be better if it didn't exist. It's not my fault. x


stop acting like little lord fauntleroy and then perhaps people will be more amenable to listening to what you have to say.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 13, 2013)

I never noticed a great deal of racism in Bermondsey, they're just fucking nuts


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3D said:


> I never noticed a great deal of racism in Bermondsey, they're just fucking nuts [/quote
> 
> i'd say one in thirty at the ground today were non-white. apparently we all do seig heils on mass though.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 13, 2013)

oh look. it's a herd of double-y-chromo mouthbreathers getting shouty fists over a game of soccer ball. fucking waste of skin and organs, each and every one of them.

stay classy.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 14, 2013)

'Me and MrsDarlingsKiss unfurled the 'The Bitch Is Dead' banner in front of the whole of Trafalgar Square and almost immediately got attacked by three Millwall scummers. All mouth and no trousers. It was funny as fuck cos I got accused of 'not being alive when Thatcher was in power' (I'm 35...but obviously I look young and fit  ) then I was accused of not having a job (I do) then they called my mate a 'paki' and the next thing we know they get a talking to from the Met's finest. Cheerio!'


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 14, 2013)

killer b said:


> it isn't real. fucksake.


 
'Millwall fans arrested for attacking anarchists in a whitehall pub now according to another thread on here. I saw them fighting each other in 2004 at The Den too.'


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> 'Millwall fans arrested for attacking anarchists in a whitehall pub now according to another thread on here.


Got any _credible_ evidence of this?


----------



## killer b (Apr 14, 2013)

Three drunk hoolies out for a scrap after the match is hardly the mass attack the telegraph was warning against.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> Got any _credible_ evidence of this?


One person (a journo) on twitter saying that they have confirmation. But of course, the idea that it 'was millwall' is ridiculous and shows that they don't quite get how this works, esp on a weekend. Alternatively, there was  another journo in the pub who says it was just a few people doing pro-thatcher wind-up chants.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 14, 2013)

post 637 from one of our own: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ril-trafalgar-sq.308694/page-22#post-12144162


----------



## bromley (Apr 14, 2013)

SCUM!


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> One person (a journo) on twitter saying that they have confirmation. But of course, the idea that it 'was millwall' is ridiculous and shows that they don't quite get how this works, esp on a weekend.
> Alternatively, there was another journo in the pub who says it was just a few people doing pro-thatcher wind-up chants.


 

That'll be the freelance journo who works for the Times. I saw that. All hearsay though it seems. Weird that in this day and age there aren't hundreds of videos or photos doing the rounds.

Then there's this:

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-13/police-millwall-fans-throwing-urine-at-thatcher-protests/


> Police were heard to tell anti-Thatcher protesters in Trafalgar Square that Millwall football fans had joined the demonstration and were "throwing bottles of urine" at officers


 
and this: a Met officer telling anti thatcher protesters that there's Millwall in amongst the protesters looking for trouble...
Seemed to me like the pro thatcher press and Met were using Millwall fans as a psychological threat to keep the numbers down at the protest.Classic disinformation.
Millwall, the new Al Qaeda?
http://www.itv.com/news/story/2013-04-13/margaret-thatcher-protests/
Scroll down half way.. cant embed it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, the journo - the one who tweeted it (not the one in the pub who didn't mention it) posts on here so he may well say something later.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 14, 2013)

So Millwall fought with Millwall, West Ham and the police at Wembley, against the police and anarchists at Trafalgar Sq, against the anarchists at  Whitechapel? 

Was there anyone in London who didn't fight with Millwall yesterday?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think if you're going to have a good ruck at the football, best not to do it where everything's recorded on cctv. just my opinion, mind.



I know, it's utterly mental isn't? And it's not like they wouldn't be aware following the West Ham incidents a few years back when face after face (mostly hammers I believe) got their own cut out and keep section of the Evening Standard.

You have to agree it's drink and drugs. Drugs should clearly be banned. Oh, they are.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


>


 
So glad I have witnesses that place me in Bristol at the time


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 14, 2013)

bromley said:


> SCUM!


 
The right-wing press are so fickle. Only yesterday they were creaming themselves at the prospect of loads of Millwall fans going to confront the protesters in Trafalgar Square.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2013)

They should of stopped the game and sent Kenny Jacket over to speak to them. Once the crowd were safely asleep the game could have started again.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

Reddit


> By Stan LDN:
> 
> I was at the stadium about 30 yards away from where this all happened so I'd appreciate if you took the time to read my account of what actually happened.
> First of all - I resent the comment 'Millwall are the scum of the earth'. That little girl you saw there is Millwall. My 5 year old nephew and my 60 year old dad who were with me at the game today are Millwall. We, along with 99% of the Millwall fans in that stadium are no different to any other fans in the world.
> ...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

He's right. It's been proven that whatever Millwall does to try and curb its problems, it never works. The problem is that Millwall has a hooligan element that will seemingly never go away and is such a brand-name for problems that it acts as a magnet from outside its catchment area for troublemakers too.

There's nothing more the club could have done. That's the problem.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> He's right. It's been proven that *whatever Millwall does to try and curb its problems, it never works*. The problem is that Millwall has a hooligan element that will seemingly never go away and is such a brand-name for problems that it acts as a magnet from outside its catchment area for troublemakers too.
> There's nothing more the club could have done. That's the problem.


NH carnival, student protests,  Celtic Rangers old firm games, West Ham, Leeds, Manchester Derby, occupy movement protests, G20 protests, Friday night when the pubs empty in every town high street, school playgrounds...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> NH carnival, student protests, Celtic Rangers old firm games, West Ham, Leeds, Manchester Derby, occupy movement protests, G20 protests, Friday night when the pubs empty in every town high street, school playgrounds...


 
That's a ludicrous defence. Individual and recurring events are not the same thing as an institution that has incorporated hatred and violence into its raison d'etre. You might as well have put "tanks and missiles" in the list as other things that are nasty. West Ham and Leeds are also football clubs that have problems but Millwall are uniquely bad.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> *That's a ludicrous defence. Individual and recurring events are not the same thing as an institution that has incorporated hatred and violence into its raison d'etre.* You might as well have put "tanks and missiles" in the list as other things that are nasty. West Ham and Leeds are also football clubs that have problems but Millwall are uniquely bad.


 
you're such a cringeworthy, pathetic cunt.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 14, 2013)

proper little, boring, no-joy, wet, jobsworth bore.do you scream and shrill? "BAN IT. GET RID OF IT. I HATE IT."


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> proper little, boring, no-joy, wet, jobsworth bore.do you scream and shrill? "BAN IT. GET RID OF IT. I HATE IT."


 
Boring? Show me Millwall's idea of fun. No joy? Show me the joy because I can't find any in your lot.Wet - why? Because I don't like fighting? Jobsworth doesn't even make sense. I'm sorry you're reduced to apologism and ad-hominem attacks. You've based your online person around this troubled club and you're bound to defend them but I think that's a pity. Yeah, I hate Millwall and I wish they didn't exist. It seems a reasonable point of view to me, if a minority one.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Yeah, I hate Millwall and I wish they didn't exist. It seems a reasonable point of view to me, if a minority one.


Do yourself a favour by adhering to what all good Liverpool fans have preached for years; don't read or listen to the Sun and other Murdoch press outlets. You might just get your irrational hatred and prejudice under control.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> There's nothing more the club could have done. That's the problem.



I'm not sure thats true.

Cardiff have had for a long time an exaggerated reputation. The papers love to publicise the troubles of some clubs more than others for reasons I won't speculate on.

Cardiff have been very very successful in reducing our minority of idiots to the lowest levels possible.

How they did it:

1. Not being afraid to ban. They were overly heavy handed with their ban hammer. Plenty of people were banned for minor stuff that other clubs let slide. This resulted in topping the banning league tables which funnily gave us negative PR for dealing with hooligans rather than positive. If everyone else had followed our policies and procedures we would not have topped the banning league table. Not by a long chalk.

2. New stadium. Designed to ensure best separation of home and away fans. Including cunning tactics of saying standers could stand in a designated tolerance area which spookily if as far away from the away supporters as you can get.

3. Electronic ticketing that allows marshals to record infractions against a seat and track it to the owner of said seat. That accountability / traceability acts as a deterrent of sorts. Allows stewards to deal with stuff without having to place themselves in danger and so less scared to report incidents. They just make a note on their machines, walk off and the person gets refused entry by the machines next match.

4. Good police. South Wales police work with the supporters club more than they work against it. They've even backed us when other police forces have been dicks.


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

None of that stuff would control things at a Wembley semi though, with 30k tickets plus available and limited control over who gets them.  If you team has a rep - bolstered and kept alive in part by media myths and/or media hysteria - rockets will turn up for games like this.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

Good post Gromit. If I am wrong about all this - are we in fact seeing the final lashings out of the nasty contingent before the trouble is finally extinguished once and for all?

If you lot had to make a prediction for the state of the club in five or ten years' time, what would it be? Mine's negative but yours might not be and fair enough. Do you think a Cardiff-style improvement will come about or the club's rep will too irresistible to those who want to behave in the way they do?



pocketscience said:


> Do yourself a favour by adhering to what all good Liverpool fans have preached for years; don't read or listen to the Sun and other Murdoch press outlets. You might just get your irrational hatred and prejudice under control.


 
I already boycott The Sun and ignore the Murdoch press so irrelevant advice.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I don't hate you. Just fuck you for that one aspect of your life. I'll still buy you an Irn-Bru or a Cornish pasty one day.


i'll ram that fucking pastie up your tight arse without any fucking lube you muggy cunt.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

TopCat said:


> i'll ram that fucking pastie up your tight arse without out any fucking lube you muggy cunt.


 
It'll just get squashed. You'd be better off with the IRN-BRU. It'll be a bit of a stretch but might just get it up there. I've seen it done on Redtube once.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 14, 2013)

i'll make it fit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It'll just get squashed. You'd be better off with the IRN-BRU. It'll be a bit of a stretch but might just get it up there. I've seen it done on Redtube once.


perhaps the pastie could be rammed up and then a can of irn-bru used to keep the item in place.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 14, 2013)

or put the pasty into the iron bru can and then pop it up there.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I already boycott The Sun and ignore the Murdoch press so irrelevant advice.


For that, you do a fine job mimicking their sensationalism.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> For that, you do a fine job mimicking their sensationalism.


 
pocket any ideas on what do with the iron bru and pasty and fav's anus?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> He's right. It's been proven that whatever Millwall does to try and curb its problems, it never works. The problem is that Millwall has a hooligan element that will seemingly never go away and is such a brand-name for problems that it acts as a magnet from outside its catchment area for troublemakers too.
> 
> There's nothing more the club could have done. That's the problem.


 
The problem is generally that the clubs can't exert enough pressure against "fans" that act up. Used to be that some clubs would take the law into their own hands, as it were, and cancel the season tickets of repeat aggro merchants, but that only worked for the tiny minority who hold season tickets.  Many clubs do as much as they possibly can - picture-lists of banned hoolies, etc, but there does seem to be an attitude from some clubs that it's a police problem, not a club propblem, when in fact it's a problem for both of them *and* for genuine supporters.
And that's without getting into genuine fans who kick off at OB stupidity and aggression, etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> NH carnival, student protests, Celtic Rangers old firm games, West Ham, Leeds, Manchester Derby, occupy movement protests, G20 protests, Friday night when the pubs empty in every town high street, school playgrounds...


 
Fair points, all.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Beef is that the club has been a source of violence and racism for the best part of 4 decades and seems unable to get its shit together. This season alone there have been crowd problems in away games and at Wembley. There is a problem with racism at the club and there is a far-right agenda amongst a section of support that led to an attack on anarchists today.
> 
> It would be better if Millwall didn't exist.
> 
> ...


 

I'm a WHUFC fan, so normally have fuck-all good to say about Millwall, but you're making out that a sport-wide problem would somehow be massively diminished if only Millwall didn't exist, and frankly, that's bollocks. Close down Millwall, and the handful of scrotes who commit violent stupidity in the club's name will morph into Chelsea or Fulham or Charlton or even QPR "supporters", in fact "supporters" of any team where they might find a bit of pre-, during or post-game aggro.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

Callie said:


> do you hate every club who's fans exhibits violence and racism? who do you support again?


 
I can't even see his point in hating the club, rather than the scumbags.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for decent counter-argument VP. I appreciate what you say in those posts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> So Millwall fought with Millwall, West Ham and the police at Wembley, against the police and anarchists at Trafalgar Sq, against the anarchists at Whitechapel?
> 
> Was there anyone in London who didn't fight with Millwall yesterday?


 
The archbishop of Canterbury.
But that's because he was busy rehearsing not laughing as he intones the holy words over Thatcher's remains.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> That's a ludicrous defence. Individual and recurring events are not the same thing as an institution that has incorporated hatred and violence into its raison d'etre. You might as well have put "tanks and missiles" in the list as other things that are nasty. West Ham and Leeds are also football clubs that have problems but Millwall are uniquely bad.


 
If you're going to condemn a club for "hooliganism as inoperable cancer", there's a fair few you need to be condemning alongside Millwall, and not just West Ham or Leeds, either. I don't know how old you are, but I can remember actively avoiding going to Merseyside aways, because it was like a scene out of "The Warriors" trying to get out of Liverpool if you missed the "official police escort" to the station after the match. It wasn't much better going to Stamford Bridge, to be fair. At least once you were out of The Den (and the new Den) you didn't really have to worry about some fuckhead with a razor or a Stanley trying to carve you, let alone being jumped well away from the ground.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> Do yourself a favour by adhering to what all good Liverpool fans have preached for years; don't read or listen to the Sun and other Murdoch press outlets. You might just get your irrational hatred and prejudice under control.


 
TBF, if you're a Liverpool supporter, there are better people to hate, as you say.
Even Everton supporters if you're prepared to sink quite low.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm not sure thats true.
> 
> Cardiff have had for a long time an exaggerated reputation. The papers love to publicise the troubles of some clubs more than others for reasons I won't speculate on.
> 
> ...


 
Never thought I'd see the words "good police" and "South Wales police" in the same sentence!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

TopCat said:


> i'll ram that fucking pastie up your tight arse without any fucking lube you muggy cunt.


 
he said, perpetuating the stereotype of Millwall supporters!!


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you're going to condemn a club for "hooliganism as inoperable cancer", there's a fair few you need to be condemning alongside Millwall, and not just West Ham or Leeds, either. I don't know how old you are, but I can remember actively avoiding going to Merseyside aways, because it was like a scene out of "The Warriors" trying to get out of Liverpool if you missed the "official police escort" to the station after the match. It wasn't much better going to Stamford Bridge, to be fair. At least once you were out of The Den (and the new Den) you didn't really have to worry about some fuckhead with a razor or a Stanley trying to carve you, let alone being jumped well away from the ground.


 
Using your inoperable cancer metaphor - the majority of other clubs did undergo successful surgery didn't they? Or at least largely so with only small episodes of remission. My issue with Millwall is that they seem to have spanned decades in this way, still continuing until now. They were among the worst back then and they are still the worst now. Even looking at recent arrest stats it seems to be Millwall and Leeds that have the biggest problems. As recently as 2004 I was threatened in Fulham Broadway shopping centre on a weekday at 3pm for having an LFC scarf in inclement weather so you're not wrong about Stamford Bridge! I was a kid in the '80s so I certainly wasn't going to away games then. I can't fight for toffee so I would have got battered if football would have carried on being the weekend punch-up it used to be.

The point about The Warriors would also be apt when taking into account the number of afros on display, albeit of a different kind.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

Cardiff has made huge strides to hoof out the hoolies, although you'll never get rid of al the nutters (although I wouldn't be surprised if some have drifted off following the rebranding debacle).


> During the 2009-10 season police forces across the country arrested 117 City fans while last season only 44 arrests were made.
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/home-office-figures-show-cardiff-1802205


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

arrest stats will be distorted by pre-match policing decisions though.  Leeds Millwall and games like it will generate a huge _arrest-if-they-breath_ style police presence.  yes those policing decisions are indicative of fears surrounding certain supports, but they are not proof of anything.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

where to said:


> arrest stats will be distorted by pre-match policing decisions though. Leeds Millwall and games like it will generate a huge _arrest-if-they-breath_ style police presence.


As would Cardiff games which were often the only category A game in their division.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 14, 2013)

Millwall is probably the safest away day for ANY fan. There's even a seperate fenced off walkway that takes away fans straight from the station to the stadium.

Yes they do have higher proportion of idiots compared to most clubs, but most are all mouth and no trousers.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Millwall is probably the safest away day for ANY fan.


It can also be one of the most miserable if it ends up as a bubble match.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Millwall is probably the safest away day for ANY fan. There's even a seperate fenced off walkway that takes away fans straight from the station to the stadium.
> 
> Yes they do have higher proportion of idiots compared to most clubs, but most are all mouth and no trousers.


 
It's the only away day I've been to where a riot broke out and that is inevitably and understandably going to colour my opinion.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 14, 2013)

diddums


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> pocket any ideas on what do with the iron bru and pasty and fav's anus?


tbf I doubt there'd be enough space in his anus because he's up it too far himself


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Never thought I'd see the words "good police" and "South Wales police" in the same sentence!



It's a comparative statement. When it comes to policing football events SWP are leaps and bounds better than many police forces I've had the mispleasure to meet.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> diddums


 
Erm. I've been in tighter spots than football disorder in my life so it's not that I was scared. I just thought Millwall were dicks.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

DP


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

Quoting yourself while accusing other people of being up themselves does carry a certain irony with it you know.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Quoting yourself while accusing other people of being up themselves does carry a certain irony with it you know.


eh? I was about to reply to your previous post but clicked on mine inadvertently. However, seeing as you're so keen to immaturely jump on a slight technical mistake I'd made, I don't think I'll bother editing it... Instead I'll wait for your next thread on why we need to ban certain discussion boards because 0.1% of users don't use correct grammar.
Knob!


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2013)

DP


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> DP


 
That would be my DP face too. It can't be much fun.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> As recently as 2004 I was threatened in Fulham Broadway shopping centre on a weekday at 3pm for having an LFC scarf in inclement weather so you're not wrong about Stamford Bridge!


 
Those mid-afternoon, mid-week Fulham Broadway scarf-based incidents in 2004 were a bitch weren't they? Who'd have thought there'd be Millwall shopping on the Kings Road?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 14, 2013)

oh fuck off favelado, you boring sod.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Those mid-afternoon, mid-week Fulham Broadway scarf-based incidents in 2004 were a bitch weren't they? Who'd have thought there'd be Millwall shopping on the Kings Road?


 
I only wanted a Nando's. it was Chelsea fans anyway.Stadium next door. Not on the King's Road.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 14, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> There's even a seperate fenced off walkway that takes away fans straight from the station to the stadium.


yes, last time I went there it was nice to have this separate walkway. Makes you question why they need it though and why they feel the need to provide overhead cover from the bridge. Suggests that the club don't trust their supporters not to cause trouble and suggests that it might not be safe to take alternate routes to the ground. 

Similar to Cardiff where there is a separate car park for away fans behind the away end. Again, makes for a less stress free entrance and exit but makes you wonder what they are trying to protect you from.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 15, 2013)

Maltin said:


> yes, last time I went there it was nice to have this separate walkway. Makes you question why they need it though and why they feel the need to provide overhead cover from the bridge. Suggests that the club don't trust their supporters not to cause trouble and suggests that it might not be safe to take alternate routes to the ground.
> 
> Similar to Cardiff where there is a separate car park for away fans behind the away end. Again, makes for a less stress free entrance and exit but makes you wonder what they are trying to protect you from.


Saves a load in police costs for the club and trouble, whether caused by home or away fans... you'd be surprised how many fans of away teams visiting the den like to gain bragging rights by trying it on. The walkway cancels most of that out with very few police needed.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Similar to Cardiff where there is a separate car park for away fans behind the away end. Again, makes for a less stress free entrance and exit but makes you wonder *what they are trying to protect you from.*



11-15 yr boys blocking the road so that they can shout at you.

It used to take away fans awhile to get away fans out of Ninian Park not because they were in any real danger but because these ickle vocal hardmen (when safe behind a barrier of police) blocked up the road when stupidly both sets of fans exited within feet of each other.


----------



## bromley (Apr 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm a WHUFC fan, so normally have fuck-all good to say about Millwall, but you're making out that a sport-wide problem would somehow be massively diminished if only Millwall didn't exist, and frankly, that's bollocks. Close down Millwall, and the handful of scrotes who commit violent stupidity in the club's name will morph into *Chelsea* or Fulham or Charlton or even QPR "supporters", in fact "supporters" of any team where they might find a bit of pre-, during or post-game aggro.


 New to football are you?


----------



## bromley (Apr 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Millwall is probably the safest away day for ANY fan. There's even a seperate fenced off walkway that takes away fans straight from the station to the stadium.
> 
> Yes they do have higher proportion of idiots compared to most clubs, but most are all mouth and no trousers.


Cowards walkway!  You're right it is the safest though.

If you only walk down there and see the retards giving the cut throat gestures by the away fans than I could see why you would think that. If you don't you wouldn't say they're no trousers, it's not the place the mess about at. There are a lot of idiots who need to grow up or find something better to do on their Saturdays.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think if you're going to have a good ruck at the football, best not to do it where everything's recorded on cctv. just my opinion, mind.


hence the popularity of the EDL. terrace aggro as 'politics.'


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 15, 2013)

FYI: 
http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/blog/article/2610/edl-thugs-active-in-london-yesterday


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2013)

bromley said:


> New to football are you?


i see you're something of a newbie so we'll let that pass this once.


----------



## mod (Apr 15, 2013)

Favelado said:


> So. Trouble with racism at home games. Crowd trouble at away league games. Trouble at Wembley. Attacks on anarchists in central London today. All of this is just this season.
> 
> But go on, talk about Heysel again and how Millwall are picked on. Worst club in the country. Fuck you for supporting them.


 
You're coming across as a right twat. I've just skimmed through the entire thread and see you're a Liverpool fan so you really ought to keep quiet on the subject of football fans behaving in an abhorrent manner.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 15, 2013)

i hate football and the milwall nobs are a disgrace but the commentator on here is the biggest twat: 'you let the club down, you let yourselves down etc.'  fuck off. why are soccer pundits so bad?????????


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2013)

bromley said:


> New to football are you?


 
No, until I was made too disabled to be able to take 90 minutes of being in roughly the same position, I used to go to as many matches as possible, right from the mid-'70s until the early '90s.

Now, want another go at patronising, palm-face?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not sure that English football commentary has ever been particularly great but it's currently in a a terrible state. The majority of commentators are well below a decent standard. Get rid of co-commentators and just have one bloke who isn't a hyperbolic penis telling you in a measured and informative way what's going on. It must be possible but TV execs are convinced we want something akin to Smashy and Nicey's take on the game.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 15, 2013)

cricket pundits are better, frelaxed, jolly banter, very little jingoistic bollocks and all round nice
chappies!


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps the pastie could be rammed up and then a can of irn-bru used to keep the item in place.


 
fuck sake, I live in the States and I'd give my right arm for either a can of irn-bru or a pastie right now. what a waste of god's nectar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> fuck sake, I live in the States and I'd give my right arm for either a can of irn-bru or a pastie right now. what a waste of god's nectar.


send us some root beer and a couple of pretzels and we'll send you the pastie and irn-bru unsullied by favelado's bowels.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> send us some root beer and a couple of pretzels and we'll send you the pastie and irn-bru unsullied by favelado's bowels.


 
I'm a thorough wiper to be fair.


----------



## bromley (Apr 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, until I was made too disabled to be able to take 90 minutes of being in roughly the same position, I used to go to as many matches as possible, right from the mid-'70s until the early '90s.
> 
> Now, want another go at patronising, palm-face?


Apologies.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2013)

bromley said:


> Apologies.


 
No sweat.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 15, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Using your inoperable cancer metaphor - the majority of other clubs did undergo successful surgery didn't they? Or at least largely so with only small episodes of remission. My issue with Millwall is that they seem to have spanned decades in this way, still continuing until now. They were among the worst back then and they are still the worst now. Even looking at recent arrest stats it seems to be Millwall and Leeds that have the biggest problems. As recently as 2004 I was threatened in Fulham Broadway shopping centre on a weekday at 3pm for having an LFC scarf in inclement weather so you're not wrong about Stamford Bridge! I was a kid in the '80s so I certainly wasn't going to away games then. I can't fight for toffee so I would have got battered if football would have carried on being the weekend punch-up it used to be.
> 
> The point about The Warriors would also be apt when taking into account the number of afros on display, albeit of a different kind.


 


Are they the worst now? We have had Newcastle fans going berserk yesterday, trashing their own city in what sounds like an completely unprovoked attack, and a few weeks ago a few hundred caused havoc in Wigan causing amateur league games to be called off, ripping down the goals, flags, nicking the ball, exposing themselves...... No mention of them being closed down from you I see?

Whilst the scenes at Wembley were bad, I dare say it could have been nipped in the bud by the police actually being there quicker than the 5-10 minutes that has been described. Once one person kicks off, their mates get involved, then more, it escalates so quickly. Not excusing it at all, but the police, and the FA for allowing the game to be played so late, should be shouldering a lot of the responsibility. The stewards have been criticised for doing noting, but they are not there to go wading into to fights, they are there to direct people about and keep an eye on things.

Not to mention that the last train back to Wigan on Saturday is 1 hour from when the game finished, from Euston. Sooner clubs start boycotting Wembley the better.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 16, 2013)

Watford travel to Millwall tonight which promises a resumption of one of the game's most bitter rivalries, i.e. Millwall fans with each other.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

deadringer said:


> Are they the worst now? We have had Newcastle fans going berserk yesterday, trashing their own city in what sounds like an completely unprovoked attack, and a few weeks ago a few hundred caused havoc in Wigan causing amateur league games to be called off, ripping down the goals, flags, nicking the ball, exposing themselves...... No mention of them being closed down from you I see?
> 
> Whilst the scenes at Wembley were bad, I dare say it could have been nipped in the bud by the police actually being there quicker than the 5-10 minutes that has been described. Once one person kicks off, their mates get involved, then more, it escalates so quickly. Not excusing it at all, but the police, and the FA for allowing the game to be played so late, should be shouldering a lot of the responsibility. The stewards have been criticised for doing noting, but they are not there to go wading into to fights, they are there to direct people about and keep an eye on things.
> 
> Not to mention that the last train back to Wigan on Saturday is 1 hour from when the game finished, from Euston. Sooner clubs start boycotting Wembley the better.


 
Yes, they are still the worst now. Their overall record is the worst and so is their record from the past ten years in terms of arrests and major incidents.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2013)

No, the stats do not bear that out at all.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No, the stats do not bear that out at all.


 
Some of their seasons have been better than others. Leeds seem to be the dubious kings of overall arrests (big gates also a factor there)with Millwall usually somewhere at the top. In terms of incidents of serious rioting, disorder and damge to property Milwall are also right up there. They're the club with the worst overall record.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

With regards to London clubs in general - apart from the obvious North London animosity, is there ever any serious trouble between Arsenal and CFC/WHFC/Millwall? How come there doesn't seem to be the same tension there. Is it because there isn't or because there is to some extent and it doesn't get attention?

Just looking on Wiki it says Arsenal have a firm called "The Herd" but I've never _herd_ of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Some of their seasons have been better than others. Leeds seem to be the dubious kings of overall arrests (big gates also a factor there)with Millwall usually somewhere at the top. In terms of incidents of serious rioting, disorder and damge to property Milwall are also right up there. They're the club with the worst overall record.


Nah, they're middle to top. Not top.

Rochdale really need shutting down.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

There's stats for 2010-11 here. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/118119/fbo-2010-11.pdf

Man Utd had twice as many arrests as any other PL club (and over 5 times as many as Millwall.)  And over half of those were away from home, so not even cos they had loads of supporters.

But there's plenty of numbers there for you to bend to your relative arguments.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

Ban Manchester United.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

Top of the "missile throwing league"? Liverpool. (4 times as many as Millwall.)


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Ban Manchester United.


 
Signed.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 16, 2013)

favel, have you ever been to millwall? it might give  you a different perspective.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

2009-10 here

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/97855/fbo-2009-10.pdf

Manchester United again top the arrest league.  A bad year for Millwall though, they had half as many as Newcastle.  And only 43 less than Liverpool.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> favel, have you ever been to millwall? it might give you a different perspective.


 
I went and literally thousands of you sang "You should have all died at Hillsborough" and songs about Kenneth Bigley at us. Then there was a riot. Millwall fans fought amongst themselves and with Liverpool fans. Liverpool fans then ripped out seats and threw them at Millwall fans. It's undoubtably true that this coloured my perspective, fairly or unfairly.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> 2009-10 here
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/97855/fbo-2009-10.pdf
> 
> Manchester United again top the arrest league. A bad year for Millwall though, they had half as many as Newcastle. And only 43 less than Liverpool.


 
I've got the internet but thanks.


----------



## bromley (Apr 16, 2013)

There's some _interesting_ things that millwall did to Leeds' here.

Things are improving but they still have a large portion of idiots. I've yet to miss one who isn't proud of their image.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

bromley said:


> There's some _interesting_ things that millwall did to Leeds' here.
> 
> Things are improving but they still have a large portion of idiots. I've yet to miss one who isn't proud of their image.


 

That Sutcliffe one is just weird.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

Bad luck that a club with 4 L's in its name has supporters who can't pronounce any of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> That Sutcliffe one is just weird.


Tbh, we (leeds) started that sort of association ourselves to wind up the coppers back in the 80s.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 16, 2013)

bromley said:


> There's some _interesting_ things that millwall did to Leeds' here.
> 
> Things are improving but they still have a large portion of idiots. I've yet to miss one who isn't proud of their image.


from what i've heard, you're no angels mate these days. worst trouble we've had this year is when you played, attacking people as you were let out. how about your mass chant, "jimmy abdou, he lives in a zoo." or your rising hooligan "firm"?

trawling the internet for shit on clubs is an easy shot to take.

i could put at least a post up here each week of a club involved in trouble, and a millwall game would have passed, like the vast majority do, without incident.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 16, 2013)

anyway, Saturday was toe-curling embarrassing, and lets hope the same doesn't happen again.


----------



## where to (Apr 16, 2013)

Favelado said:
			
		

> Bad luck that a club with 4 L's in its name has supporters who can't pronounce any of them.



Not bad.


----------



## bromley (Apr 16, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> from what i've heard, you're no angels mate these days. worst trouble we've had this year is when you played, attacking people as you were let out. how about your mass chant, "jimmy abdou, he lives in a zoo." or your rising hooligan "firm"?
> 
> trawling the internet for shit on clubs is an easy shot to take.
> 
> i could put at least a post up here each week of a club involved in trouble, and a millwall game would have passed, like the vast majority do, without incident.


Good luck finding anything as weird as the link I've posted (palace excluded ) . We have got a load of dicks as well, the Jimmy Abdou chant is an embarrassment.

I think you got the attacking people when we were left wrong for the record.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> 2009-10 here
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/97855/fbo-2009-10.pdf
> 
> Manchester United again top the arrest league. A bad year for Millwall though, they had half as many as Newcastle. And only 43 less than Liverpool.


 
To be fair, probably about 99.9% of the toon arrests were at the games vs Sunderland though


----------



## bromley (Apr 18, 2013)

Top class journalism.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4892408/Millwall-hooligans-cocaine-New-Den.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Bad luck that a club with 4 L's in its name has supporters who can't pronounce any of them.


bad luck that a club that's got 'poo' in its name doesn't recognise they're shit.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> bad luck that a club that's got 'poo' in its name doesn't recognise they're shit.


 
Leave the tangerines out of this. They played lovely football that year they went up you monster.


----------



## JTG (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried chucking a bucket of water over Favelado yet? He's a tad hysterical


----------



## deadringer (Apr 18, 2013)

Already dripping wet if you ask me.


----------



## bromley (Apr 21, 2013)

Were did the 35k go?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2013)

Team in 'taking fewer to Huddersfield than to Wembley' shocker. Looks like the same harmless 'Wall fans who used to come to Rovers every year, perfectly normal and no menace to anybody.

Also, taken during the warm up so obviously at least 15 minutes before kick off.


----------



## pocketscience (May 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> They've tried banning the racists. It doesn't work. They're still there. I know what I'm suggesting is extreme but why the hell not do it? Look at their history. They've had enough chances and they'll never change. Fuck them.


For the 3rd year running Millwall fans voted a black player as POTY.
Congrats Danny Shittu!!!
... and he's just signed a new 2 year contact


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Brilliant. Definitely not a racist club then.


----------



## pocketscience (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice piece on Millwall's rejection of a Quickquid sponsorship offer.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/26/millwall-said-no-quickquid
They've decided to do a Barcelona and donate this years sponsorship to charidy (prostate cancer awareness)...
Would be great if some of the bigger clubs in the PL would do similar instead of being the greedy cunts they are (comments Favelado?)


----------



## bromley (Jun 27, 2013)

Classy move by millwall. They've also helped out a lot with saving the Lewisham Hospital A&E department.


----------



## co-op (Jun 27, 2013)

It's got to the point of being annoyingly difficult to slag them off these days. It's like when Arsenal started playing decent football. Confusing.


----------



## pocketscience (Jul 3, 2013)

Another great article on Millwall:
http://footballrepublik.com/is-millwalls-reputation-unjust/

Looks like the clubs PR machine are on a role.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 9, 2016)

Why Lewisham’s plans for Millwall’s Den really take the biscuit | Barney Ronay


> Three years ago Millwall sent their players out to join the (successful) campaign to save Lewisham hospital A&E department, a triumph that offered plenty of political capital to the same officials now selling their land from under their feet. The Millwall Community Trust has also been out there going above and beyond, offering education and opportunities, helping young offenders and kids with learning difficulties. By way of thanks the Trust will now be evicted when the compulsory purchase order goes through. Lewisham council has a motto: _Salus Populi Suprema Lex_, or “The welfare of the people is the highest law”. Words, huh.


1 across: The Den mixed terminus (3,3)


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2016)

Whats happening here pocketscience ? Whats exactly is being compulsary purchased? The way that is worded is that the redevelopment "might" get in the way of the functioning of Millwall. You'd expect they would allow for housing to be built in such a way that the club can continue to function....


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 13, 2016)

This whole things been like the death of a thousand cuts and been going on since the 70's - (Millwall were actually sponsored by the LDDC in the 80's) so with these latest developments I haven't paid too much attention and could be completely wrong with some of the statements I'll make, or miss other important information, but here goes:

In principle no one at the club (Milwall FC, that is) has anything against a regen in principle but the current episode has seen Lewisham Council working closely with a development company called Renewal. Renewal have been quietly collecting large properties in the area since the mid 00's while miraculously registering returns of eactly 1000 quid every year for a decade to HMRC. A few weeks ago (to everyone's complete and utter shock and surprise), it turned out that Renewal are financially backed by a no-name off-shore fund.

The club have made numerous requests to Lewisham Council and Renwal to be included in the regeneration planning but have been point blank rejected and locked out of any discussions.
The club has also tabled their own vision to the council of a community based regen including: a significant proportion of affordable housing, various community schemes, continuity and representation for current local residents and businesses etc. It was in most part completely ignored.

Until now the only trump card the club had was a long-term lease contract with Lewisham Council for the Ground which is a big part of the planned development area. Last week Lewisham Council voted internally to end that lease with the Compulsory Purchase Order.
The CPO will be appealed by the club and as far as I understand an inquiry will need to be set up, which could take a year. If the inquiry upholds the decision, the future of the site is no longer in the clubs hands but with this dodgy off-shore development company.

I think the thing about "the functioning of Millwall" is more to do with the club trying to preserve it's very existence. Millwall has already seen the heart and soul ripped out of large parts of the local community and now this phase of development impacts the very ground and immediate surroundings. Ask any Millwall fans if they expect any of the new residents to turn up for a game (let alone a season ticket) and the names Tarquin and Annabel might be muttered with disdain 

Maybe other Millwall on here can elaborate BigMoaner,  Sea Lion , TopCat  ?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> This whole things been like the death of a thousand cuts and been going on since the 70's - (Millwall were actually sponsored by the LDDC in the 80's) so with these latest developments I haven't paid too much attention and could be completely wrong with some of the statements I'll make, or miss other important information, but here goes:
> 
> In principle no one at the club (Milwall FC, that is) has anything against a regen in principle but the current episode has seen Lewisham Council working closely with a development company called Renewal. Renewal have been quietly collecting large properties in the area since the mid 00's while miraculously registering returns of eactly 1000 quid every year for a decade to HMRC. A few weeks ago (to everyone's complete and utter shock and surprise), it turned out that Renewal are financially backed by a no-name off-shore fund.
> 
> ...



sounds like there are two elements to this
1. is the company leading the renewal fundamentally a bunch of arseholes? seems for sure. And wouldve it been better to let Millwall lead the process?  possibly 

but 2. is it a given that their plans will endanger the club being able to function. Maybe the new residents wont go to Millwall games, but Millwall supporters live across south london so i dont think that should be too much of a problem.  I canat imagine anyone would allow a redevelopment to go ahead that physically threatens the Den and its infrastructure. That would cause a riot!

It does seem a shame from where im sat that Millwall havent been made more central to plans, but there might well be good reasons for that. Maybe the board aren't the nicest bunch either? Ive no idea.
 Though don't get me wrong - Renewal sound terrible, and its depressing they are given the time of day.

Is that right do you think?


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

The people who are behind Renewal (an offshore tax dodging company with little or no assets) are the same people that where in Lewisham council. Steve Norris (tory mp) is also involved in the "regeneration" of the area.There is all sorts of conflicts on interest and nepotism going on.Renewal have been awarded land to develop but all they are going to do is sell it on(to another developer) for a fucking huge tax free profit.
This will basically kill Millwall off in Bermondsey at least.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> This will basically kill Millwall off in Bermondsey at least.


I get the first bit but what do you mean by this bit?


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 13, 2016)

ska invita said:


> sounds like there are two elements to this
> 1. is the company leading the renewal fundamentally a bunch of arseholes? seems for sure. And wouldve it been better to let Millwall lead the process?  possibly


I don't think Millwall are under any delusions that they could lead such a project (they can't even manage to get out of League 1 at the moment ) but I reckon they should at least be heard. It's a club with 130 years of significant history in and around the area. Their idea of having a community based scheme would be a cornerstone of the current and future club strategy. Since the bad old days the clubs managed only to claw back respectability through engaging with the community, and that feeds back to arses on seats.
You'd think Lewisham Council would support that kind of community engagement. Nope, they want to sign the plot away to a bunch of tax dodging, self interested cunts.


ska invita said:


> but 2. is it a given that their plans will endanger the club being able to function.


Renewals plans today aren't necessary the ones they'll implement tomorrow, and that's the rub here. The one last official body that could protect the club from being gobbled up by rampant property speculation just fucked them over completely.


ska invita said:


> Maybe the new residents wont go to Millwall games, but Millwall supporters live across south london so i dont think that should be too much of a problem.  I canat imagine anyone would allow a redevelopment to go ahead that physically threatens the Den and its infrastructure.


There was demographic chart released a couple of seasons ago based on supporters clubs stats and the local areas around Bermondsey, Peckham, New Cross etc were overwhelmingly the majority represented. One of the most local clubs in London. I was a bit surprised myself tbh as I thought the bulk of the fan base was in Kent now.


ska invita said:


> That would cause a riot!


It probably would, and it's not beyond the realms of wild speculation or conspiracy theories to think that that's exactly what Renewal & LC want.


ska invita said:


> It does seem a shame from where im sat that Millwall havent been made more central to plans, but there might well be good reasons for that. Maybe the board aren't the nicest bunch either? Ive no idea.
> Though don't get me wrong - Renewal sound terrible, and its depressing they are given the time of day. Is that right do you think?


The whole thing stinks but Lewisham Council have been exceptionally cuntish. It's hard to imagine that the majority of the councillors aren't lining their pockets out of this.

It's not just Millwall btw. Renewal have pissed a bunch of local artists of as well:


> Gabriella Kardos, resident at the 1930s, art deco-style Rollins House, told the News: “The methods being used by these people are unbelievable. It’s ‘divide and conquer.’ They are using bullying tactics, and want to throw out the home-grown artists.”





> Another artist, Willow Winston, agreed, and said that the whole situation had badly affected her well-being.
> She said: “I have been offered absolutely derisory amounts. This is Zone 2, London! There wasn’t a day that I wasn’t filled with dread and I became quite ill due to the stress.”


Apparently, Willow Winston the local sculptress, turned up at the vote last week and gave the council a right bollocking


----------



## bromley (Sep 13, 2016)

Didn't the council help them out during the ground move, which is completely different to how Islington treated Arsenal with them having to build flats for the area and there are various other examples, how long have Luton been after a new ground? But the land remained Lewisham councils?

Milwall wanted to build flats on said land, 600 or to Lewisham's 2k. Now Lewisham are dodgy (like that supporters survey), you only have to look at how much the area has changed recently, but surely all of this death of the club, who aren't even from this side of the river is a bit much? Is the council knocking down the community centre near the away end?

Also Milwall's millionaire American owner, has he commented on this or are hus pockets being lined? Why only 25k signatures in 3 years?


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 13, 2016)

bromley said:


> Didn't the council help them out during the ground move,


yes, that was 3 decades ago though. London's changed a bit since then.
Hence:


bromley said:


> which is completely different to how Islington treated Arsenal with them having to build flats for the area and there are various other examples, how long have Luton been after a new ground? But the land remained Lewisham councils?


OK you got me. I was almost taking you seriously up to this point:


bromley said:


> but surely all of this death of the club, *who aren't even from this side of the river* is a bit much?





bromley said:


> Also Milwall's millionaire American owner, has he commented on this or are hus pockets being lined? Why only 25k signatures in 3 years?


Chairman John Berylson has issued a message to Millwall fans after Lewisham Cabinet's CPO decision concerning around The Den


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I get the first bit but what do you mean by this bit?


The developers will be our new landlords so can and most probably will up the rent on the ground.We make non match day revenue from a coach company to park on our land,our car park will go so that's another revenue stream fucked.
Lewisham Labour group furious at their own cabinet over attempt to forcibly buy Millwall land - London News Online
Why Lewisham’s plans for Millwall’s Den really take the biscuit | Barney Ronay


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

bromley said:


> who aren't even from this side of the river is a bit much?


Only a hundred years in south London you pillock.We played in North Geenwich in 1901 before moving to the Den 1910.Do you want Arsenal back at Woolwich?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2016)

Im starting to get it - thanks

That coach car park is literally right next to the ground though isnt it? For the stadium to function it needs to retain those bits around it as thats where people walk in to get to the stands. 

Anyhow, it sounds to me like the purchase by Renewal opens the door for a lot of worrying possibles and insecurities...though its not clear exactly what they are I can see why everyone is worried...i would be


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

For me this is not Just about Millwall's future although it's my main gripe,It's about property developers and corrupt Councillors and mps fucking over people and communities for a fucking pound note.Off shore banks accounts and dodgy handshakes. Cunts.


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> Renewals plans today aren't necessary the ones they'll implement tomorrow


They will sell the land on for massive profit.They have never built anything they are speculators set up by people with connections high up.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 13, 2016)

that's basically it. the precedence it sets is scary.
If there's a group to get behind to fight this rampant speculation in the area, I guess Millwall aint a bad choice (for obvious reasons )


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

I am surprised by the outside support we have had.The guardian and John Prescotts son are onto this so a few cages will be rattled.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 16, 2016)

Sea Lion, what's the status of the actual ground wrt the CPO. I'm still see contradictory comments online, some implying it only impacts the surrounding car park space etc. if the ground isn't in the CPO does that mean the old "lease" from Lewisham Council is still valid?


----------



## sealion (Sep 16, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> Sea Lion, what's the status of the actual ground wrt the CPO. I'm still see contradictory comments online, some implying it only impacts the surrounding car park space etc. if the ground isn't in the CPO does that mean the old "lease" from Lewisham Council is still valid?


I think we still have ninety odd years left on the ground lease so yes still valid.The cpo's are for the car park,the lions centre and other parts that surround the ground.I see problems arising when Lewisham council are no longer the landowner or our landlords.The new bods will just up our rent and price us out.There was a massive police presence at the last game against Coventry (why?) the ob also went around the local pubs and openly filmed people(mostly with there kids) for no apparent reason with one ob saying to one of ours"this is only the start we will be back"Lewisham council and the ob dying for us to kick off hence the intimidation and bullying.


----------



## sealion (Sep 16, 2016)

The lease actually has 88 years left to run.The pitch also has a covenant on it that stipulates it must be used as a "mass sporting arena". I think that goes back to the original Senegal fields times before Millwall moved there.A covenant can be challenged by the council if the ground is no longer being used for football or another type of sport. Now get Millwall out of there(by reducing our income from the land and complaints from the new neighbours) and change of use for the land is in the bag for the councilors in bed with the developers.


----------



## sealion (Sep 16, 2016)

John Berylson has his say here.

Lions Live


----------



## saladfingers (Sep 19, 2016)

No one likes us


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 23, 2016)

The Actung Millwall podcast did a midweek special yesterday with the Grauns Barney Ronay and Millwalls PR man David Prescott (John's son who Sea Lion mentioned up thread) who were both at a special Scrutiny Team meeting this week at Lewisham town hall that been set up to look into the CPO decision process.
Sounds like the club and the locals did a great job putting their case up (more social housing, profits to the council. "When the developers have gone we will still be in the community"... ) and the scrutiny team voted unanimously to call the CPO decision in for review citing "Insufficient grounds for a compelling case in the public interest."
A couple of jucy bits came up:
-->Renewal asked to have the names of it's financial backers kept secret as they are local. Very strange considering they're an off-shore company and are are appealing here for huge sums of public money.
-->Steve Bullock the mayor of Lewisham has a place on the board of a development company that one of the directors of Renewal is on too... 
The brass neck of these cunts.

Well worth a listen if you have an interests in resistance against gentrification/ speculative developers ... I can see a line in Millwall/Class War half-and-half bobble hats flying off the shelves this winter


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> The Actung Millwall podcast did a midweek special yesterday with the Grauns Barney Ronay and Millwalls PR man David Prescott (John's son who Sea Lion mentioned up thread) who were both at a special Scrutiny Team meeting this week at Lewisham town hall that been set up to look into the CPO decision process.
> Sounds like the club and the locals did a great job putting their case up (more social housing, profits to the council. "When the developers have gone we will still be in the community"... ) and the scrutiny team voted unanimously to call the CPO decision in for review citing "Insufficient grounds for a compelling case in the public interest."
> A couple of jucy bits came up:
> -->Renewal asked to have the names of it's financial backers kept secret as they are local. Very strange considering they're an off-shore company and are are appealing here for huge sums of public money.
> ...


I listened to it and am a bit more optimistic.BUT with the back handers flying about im not sure it will help the club and the cpo's will go ahead.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> The Actung Millwall podcast did a midweek special yesterday with the Grauns Barney Ronay and Millwalls PR man David Prescott (John's son who Sea Lion mentioned up thread) who were both at a special Scrutiny Team meeting this week at Lewisham town hall that been set up to look into the CPO decision process.
> Sounds like the club and the locals did a great job putting their case up (more social housing, profits to the council. "When the developers have gone we will still be in the community"... ) and the scrutiny team voted unanimously to call the CPO decision in for review citing "Insufficient grounds for a compelling case in the public interest."
> A couple of jucy bits came up:
> -->Renewal asked to have the names of it's financial backers kept secret as they are local. Very strange considering they're an off-shore company and are are appealing here for huge sums of public money.
> ...


That's a massive reveal about steve bullock. How long has he had that job? Feels like forever. Never trusted him tbh. I bet theres more dirt if someone digged properly.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2016)

Mayor since 2002 and job on the council since 1984. Cosy.

Wiki says He is the London Council's Executive lead for Housing and Vice-chair of Homes for London...


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

ska invita said:


> That's a massive reveal about steve bullock. How long has he had that job? Feels like forever. Never trusted him tbh. I bet theres more dirt if someone digged properly.


The geezer from the Guardian is onto them as well as Berylsons lawyers. I bet there's some arsehole flapping going on at Lewisham council.


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

Im sure Labour have recently condemned Off shore tax avoidance and the companies involved in such practices. Now they want to give these same cunts a massive development to build.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I listened to it and am a bit more optimistic.BUT with the back handers flying about im not sure it will help the club and the cpo's will go ahead.


Prescott sounded well optimistic that the Renewal thing will be quashed and the Club could well win  - which would obviously be epic.


ska invita said:


> That's a massive reveal about steve bullock. How long has he had that job? Feels like forever. Never trusted him tbh. I bet theres more dirt if someone digged properly.
> 
> Mayor since 2002 and job on the council since 1984. Cosy.
> Wiki says He is the London Council's Executive lead for Housing and Vice-chair of Homes for London...


I wouldn't be surprised if he's the head of the snake. Makes you wonder how many of the old-school new-labour anti-Corbyn crew are up to the necks in it as well.


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> Prescott sounded well optimistic that the Renewal thing will be quashed and the Club could well win - which would obviously be epic.


I very much doubt Lewisham will let Millwall anywhere near the regeneration.They will put it out to tender again until they get what they want.££££££££££££££££'s


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I very much doubt Lewisham will let Millwall anywhere near the regeneration.They will put it out to tender again until they get what they want.££££££££££££££££'s


I dunno. Its a labour council. With the shift going on in the party, they either start showing some community spirit or get fucked off. As well, there's definitely bit of a ground swell against the corrupt offshore property scammers going on at the moment. It could be the catalyst of a turning point.

nurse.... meds for PS


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> Makes you wonder how many of the old-school new-labour anti-Corbyn crew are up to the necks in it as well.



Heather Rabbats,Steve Norris,Tammy gray Thompson all have their fingers in the pie too!


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> nurse.... meds for PS


You're going tomorrow then.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> You're going tomorrow then.


out of the country atm... hoping to be back for the trainspotters game


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> out of the country atm... hoping to be back for the trainspotters game


Ts game has been cancelled because of international call ups.

Millwall v Charlton postponed due to international call-ups


----------



## sealion (Sep 23, 2016)

pocketscience 
Lions Live
Five minutes in is about the regen.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Ts game has been cancelled because of international call ups.
> 
> Millwall v Charlton postponed due to international call-ups


Cheers for the heads up 
me and me brother, moping around OKR on our jack wondering wtf... has the regen come early


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> pocketscience
> Lions Live
> Five minutes in is about the regen.


love it. sound like the club's got the council by the balls... "the scrutiny committee has done the job of mayor and cabinet" 
Are we seeing an internal overthrow in LC? Like you say, there'll be some arseholes going - particularly Bullocks if he cant deliver to these shady cunts behind renewal.


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2016)

Millwall score an early goal as they seek the ultimate home win


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 25, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Millwall score an early goal as they seek the ultimate home win



Thats a good article, pulls it all together. 
You only have to look at those despicable signs put outside peoples homes to make your mind up as to what a scummy lot Renewal are.


----------



## sealion (Sep 26, 2016)

Contract to succeed?
Sullivan and Malik involed with this as well.


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2016)

Millwall property developer faces renewed questions over suggestions it wants to sell quickly


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2016)

Drama!
Millwall land battle takes further twist as new document sparks investigation


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 28, 2016)

'kinell... 
Tune in to the next episode of Sahf East Enders


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> 'kinell...
> Tune in to the next episode of Sahf East Enders


Good innit.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Good innit.


Well exciting... (that is; apart from the performances on the pitch since all this... )


----------



## pocketscience (Oct 27, 2016)

Barney Ronay's latest piece: 

The chair of the Scrutiny Committee at Lewisham Council has drawn a line and called for the CPO decision to be reversed 

Stellar job by Ronay... very brave. I hope he don't end up getting dredged out of canada water, wearing a pair of concrete boots


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2016)

He's been consistently good on this story for a good while, hasn't he?

Now that I no  longer live anywhere near SE London, this thread and him have been almost my only source of knowledge 

Will read the above latest properly tomorrow. Actually looking forward to it


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 30, 2016)

That was a really good article by Ronay 

Massively hoping for Millwall's sake** that the CPO gets overturned. There seems to be some signs that some within Lewisham  have some sense, but fingers still need to be crossed.

**Despite them beating us at home yesterday. Bastards


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2016)

Ronay's latest:



> Last week Alan Hall, head of the council’s scrutiny committee, voiced his concerns in the Guardian over the “spectacularly mishandled” scheme. His fellow councillor Jamie Milne has now dismissed those calling for a review of the plan as “Millwall zealots”. Tweeting a link to the Guardian report of the gathering unease, Milne commented: “Not everyone on Lewisham Council is a Millwall zealot,” before describing those opposed to the scheme as “cheerleaders for Millwall”.
> 
> Milne insisted he is “keeping an open mind on the CPO”. He has since denied his comments were directed at Hall, who has been a lone voice in defence of those threatened by the scheme. Milne was previously not present for the council’s own key scrutiny committee meeting when the Millwall CPO was forensically reviewed on 20 September.



There are no prizes for guessing which candidate Milne supported in the last Labour leadership election.


----------



## miktheword (Dec 13, 2016)

Labour councils covering themselves in glory again. Internal council report backs the sale of land, decision Thursday. ex Mayor and director Sullivan even gave his son the middle name Blair whilst outsourcing council services.


Millwall suffer bitter blow before verdict on The Den development plans


'At the hearing this week Lewisham intends to state that the identity of Renewal’s owners is irrelevant to the case. It is a startling position for a Labour council to back itself into. The mystery developer stands to benefit from public powers and public money, while evicting Lewisham council residents from their homes and undermining the area’s outstanding community asset of the last hundred years.'


----------



## pocketscience (Dec 13, 2016)

Absolute scum.
It's all becoming apparent that it's actually the labour party that's been gentrified over the last couple of decades.


----------



## Nice one (Dec 16, 2016)

"the  millwall of non league" - the mighty Fisher FC, have got a couple of home games over christmas if you're in need of an extra dose of south london footballing action to get rid of those christmas blues...

Sat 17 dec - (millwall are playing away)
Tues 27 dec - (millwall aren't playing)













www.fisherfc.org

_edit: chant from the west stand: "we've never been in the guardian"_


----------



## bromley (Dec 19, 2016)

Jog on santa!


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Dec 28, 2016)

There was demographic chart released a couple of seasons ago based on supporters clubs stats and the local areas around Bermondsey, Peckham, New Cross etc were overwhelmingly the majority represented. One of the most local clubs in London. I was a bit surprised myself tbh as I thought the bulk of the fan base was in Kent now.


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Dec 28, 2016)

Wailin' Wall said:


> There was demographic chart released a couple of seasons ago based on supporters clubs stats and the local areas around Bermondsey, Peckham, New Cross etc were overwhelmingly the majority represented. One of the most local clubs in London. I was a bit surprised myself tbh as I thought the bulk of the fan base was in Kent now.



I found this interesting. Anybody have a link to confirm it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 30, 2016)

i would bet my mortgage that the vast majority of wall fans still have an se London post code. In my experience, the white working classes (which is not many) still in inner se London more often than not tend to be millwall, esp in the surrounds of the ground. I know probably 50 wall fans and the vast majority haven't got the Kent bug yet.


----------



## Nice one (Dec 31, 2016)

went to the millwall v charlton game. Cracking football, great atmosphere.


----------



## sealion (Dec 31, 2016)

Wailin' Wall said:


> There was demographic chart released a couple of seasons ago based on supporters clubs stats and the local areas around Bermondsey, Peckham, New Cross etc were overwhelmingly the majority represented. One of the most local clubs in London. I was a bit surprised myself tbh as I thought the bulk of the fan base was in Kent now.


There are some stats (somewhere) on season ticket holders.It showed that the large majority are still London based. We are everywhere, i met one on a platform at crewe train station last summer , absolute headcase as well.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice one said:


> "the  millwall of non league" - the mighty Fisher FC, have got a couple of home games over christmas if you're in need of an extra dose of south london footballing action to get rid of those christmas blues...
> 
> Sat 17 dec - (millwall are playing away)
> Tues 27 dec - (millwall aren't playing)
> ...


fisher has always had some interesting "characters" follow and involved with them. I pray to god the hipsters don't get hold of it.


----------



## sealion (Dec 31, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> I pray to god the hipsters don't get hold of it.


Not a chance mate


----------



## Nice one (Jan 1, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> fisher has always had some interesting "characters" follow and involved with them. I pray to god the hipsters don't get hold of it.



there's been a few claptonistas down, which worries the fuck out of me. Last tuesday's game, biggest crowd of the new stadium so far was definitely milwallesque in character. 

I'm adding 'against hipster football' to the new fisher banner just in case. 

Anyhow here a little write up of the millwall/charlton game on the 21st.
Match report: Millwall v Charlton


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Jan 5, 2017)

Millwall admit council scheme could force club to leave Lewisham

Suddenly this abomination is becoming real. Unelected corrupt tools destroying a world-famous London institution just to line their own pockets. All in the plainest sight. 

How in Christ's name could the club survive on the Kent coast when the vast majority of supporters still live in Lewisham and Southwark???

Kudos to Barney Ronay, btw, and to the Guardian making it the lead story in their sports section. But these unaccountable slimeballs in Lewisham Council seem impervious to shame.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> How in Christ's name could the club survive on the Kent coast when the vast majority of supporters still live in Lewisham and Southwark???


Part of Millwall died for me and many others when we left the old place. I don't see any council in Kent accepting us and our baggage. This will finish us off but we will go out with a bang, mark my words.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 6, 2017)

Wailin' Wall -- just been reading that. Fascinating but also really depressing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2017)

Bullock is a disgusting cunt


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Bullock is a disgusting cunt


how long has he been in that post? let me look it up .... basically hes been around lewisham council since 1982...all too cosy


----------



## bromley (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a ploy against the council, they have no real intention of moving to Kent! Similar thing happened with Spurs and their bid to move to Stratford, look at them now with their new stadium ready in a few seasons.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2017)

speaking to someone involved in very high level Housing and town planning tonight oddly enough, and when i mentioned Millwall, the first thing he said was Bullock and followed by a very bad word


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> It's a ploy against the council, they have no real intention of moving to Kent!



I thought myself that there might be something in that when I read Barney Ronay's story.

But all the property development cards have been against Millwall so far. They're desparate to stay where they are and so are their fans. I'm not one, but I always got along fine with Millwall fans when I lived in the area. Even 250 miles away now, I still sympathise with their plight at the moment.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> It's a ploy against the council, they have no real intention of moving to Kent! Similar thing happened with Spurs and their bid to move to Stratford, look at them now with their new stadium ready in a few seasons.


Are you old enough to remember Glickstien?


----------



## sealion (Jan 7, 2017)

bromley said:


> It's a ploy against the council, they have no real intention of moving to Kent! Similar thing happened with Spurs and their bid to move to Stratford, look at them now with their new stadium ready in a few seasons.


What does this mean ?


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Jan 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> What does this mean ?


There's no equivalence with Spurs and Haringey council whatsoever. This CPO - and the intertwining of Renewal and the spivs on Lewisham council - is all about self-enrichment. Millwall are an obstacle to the spivs making a killing and they're probably dancing now the club's suggested relocating to Kent. There's zero evidence they want to keep Millwall like Haringey did Spurs.


----------



## bromley (Jan 7, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Are you old enough to remember Glickstien?


Irrelevant comment, and with Duchateley at present it's bizarre.

Millwall aren't moving to Kent FFS!  This whole thing is about who can make money out of the land the council owns, millwall and who ever has the best brown envelope for Lewisham council both want to build flats. How are they getting forced out because, because they're missing out on potential revenue?


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Jan 7, 2017)

bromley said:


> Irrelevant comment, and with Duchateley at present it's bizarre.
> 
> Millwall aren't moving to Kent FFS!  This whole thing is about who can make money out of the land the council owns, millwall and who ever has the best brown envelope for Lewisham council both want to build flats. How are they getting forced out because, because they're missing out on potential revenue?


The point is Lewisham council spivs are forcing through a CPO next Wednesday to deliver the land to the offshore property firm Renewal, in which leading Lewisham council figures have a personal financial stake. Just read the Guardian article I posted above. Millwall have no advocates on this deeply corrupt council. They have no bargaining power with spivs looking for a quick personal buck.


----------



## bromley (Jan 7, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> The point is Lewisham council spivs are forcing through a CPO next Wednesday to deliver the land to the offshore property firm Renewal, in which leading Lewisham council figures have a personal financial stake. Just read the Guardian article I posted above. Millwall have no advocates on this deeply corrupt council. They have no bargaining power with spivs looking for a quick personal buck.


I know that but where's the being forced to move grounds bit?!


----------



## sealion (Jan 10, 2017)

Letter to Lewisham Council


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 11, 2017)

bromley said:


> Irrelevant comment, and with Duchateley at present it's bizarre.
> 
> Millwall aren't moving to Kent FFS!  This whole thing is about who can make money out of the land the council owns, millwall and who ever has the best brown envelope for Lewisham council both want to build flats. How are they getting forced out because, because they're missing out on potential revenue?


You apathetic wanker. I have a few trainspotter mates that experienced the  "back in _ your day" _journeys to selhurst: They get it...  
What's up with you? 
Noob?


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> You apathetic wanker. I have a few trainspotter mates that experienced the  "back in _ your day" _journeys to selhurst: They get it...
> What's up with you?
> Noob?


He is still angry that charlton aren't in the premier league anymore.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2017)

As if you've got friends! 

Here's a more balanced piece, away from the Millwall (club, the fans don't seem to be making much effort) spin.

Transpontine: Is Millwall really under threat from sale of its car park?


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> He is still angry glad that charlton aren't in the premier league anymore.


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2017)

That article is three years old and incorrect.


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2017)

bromley said:


> As if you've got friends!
> 
> Here's a more balanced piece, away from the Millwall (club, the fans don't seem to be making much effort) spin.
> 
> Transpontine: Is Millwall really under threat from sale of its car park?


You are a cunt. A wind up sit behind your keyboard cock in hand cunt.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2017)

What's incorrect about it?


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2017)

bromley said:


> What's incorrect about it?


It never mentioned you are a cunt. But things can change in three years. I will be at the valium on saturday and if you want the full story pm me and i will meet you and explain.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2017)

Ha, grow up.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 11, 2017)

as they say on the palace forums, guys, guys, lets all just take a chill pill. It's just soccerball after all!


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2017)

Let's not confirm to stereotypes!

I thought the piece was pretty balanced. I'm genuinely interested it what's changed.


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2017)

The article is three years old.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2017)

I know


----------



## Maggot (Jan 17, 2017)

David Squires on … Millwall and the New Den's uncertain future


----------



## bromley (Jan 19, 2017)

Sadiq Khan will not intervene in Lewisham Council compulsory purchase order dispute with Millwall


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Jan 19, 2017)

Millwall stadium controversy intensifies as false funding claims revealed

How much dodgier can these fakirs be?


----------



## sealion (Jan 19, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> Millwall stadium controversy intensifies as false funding claims revealed
> 
> How much dodgier can these fakirs be?


There is more to come from the ams boys and Barney.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> Millwall stadium controversy intensifies as false funding claims revealed
> 
> How much dodgier can these fakirs be?


That is a fine article. Gets the tone exactly right between "reporting the news" and "jesus Christ look at this bunch of wankers". 

I liked the bit about Bananaman's house.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2017)

Maggot said:


> David Squires on … Millwall and the New Den's uncertain future


For those who find one click too hard


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

Is that cartoon a piss take of us ?


----------



## bromley (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a piss take of everything!


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

Middle class humor eh.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> There is more to come from the ams boys and Barney.


Yep... here come another one!


> In a further extraordinary twist to the Millwall compulsory purchase saga the Guardian can reveal that Lewisham council awarded half a million pounds of public money to the foundation at the heart of the land-seizure scheme based on a report containing significant misleading claims.
> 
> The false information relates to claims of a funding deal with the prestigious sports body Sport England. These claims have been made repeatedly by the Surrey Canal Sports Foundation, whose directors include Sir Steve Bullock, the mayor of Lewisham. The foundation is a charitable company set up by Renewal, the offshore-registered developers who stand to be granted the right to build on Millwall’s land at the Den.


bent as a nine bob note... absolute scum!
I initially thought Danny Baker overstepped the mark with his cancer comments, but it's hard not to think Bullock deserves such, when good people are inflicted with the terrible disease and he continues to fill his own betterment in such a way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 20, 2017)

Charity Commission now investigating Surrey Canal Sports Foundation

more here


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

I am impressed by the way this stuff is being released. Instead of whacking the lot out there in one hit these chaps are drip feeding it every couple of days. It don't give these cunts much time to come up with a excuse or denial, then bosh more shit hits the fan. There is plenty more of it to come.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

Maybe Millwall will win a fight without throwing a punch.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Charity Commission now investigating Surrey Canal Sports Foundation
> 
> more here


Tanny grey thompson resigned from there. Maybe she smells a rat or wants to keep her name out of it. Tony blair is also involved with a sports foundations that do land grabs. Shithouses the lot of em.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Maybe Millwall will win a fight without throwing a punch.


I don't want to get my hopes up too early, but l am looking forward to the unavailing of a huge Willow Winston sculpture on the Lions Center site, on the day Bullock is sent down for embezzlement.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Bullock is sent down for embezzlement.


I was wondering what the chances are of these cunts facing criminal charges. I reckon there are some high up people on an earner from the land so no nickings will happen.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Bullock is sent down for embezzlement


Just leave him to the locals instead.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I was wondering what the chances are of these cunts facing criminal charges. I reckon there are some high up people on an earner from the land so no nickings will happen.


The tragedy is that councilors aren't really that high up of anything, but evidently can get away with this sort of shit unchecked. Without the established community of the millwall fans, this would have easily been rushed through unchallenged, and the local residents and businesses steamrolled like so many pieces of council land in London.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Without the established community of the millwall fans,


I am proud that we are dealing with it in the correct manner and not kicking off. I believe the amount of support we are getting from outside the club would not have materialized if we played up. I also believe lewisham , renewal and the ob had banked on it. The ob have been down the den in force since this has come to a head, filming fans in the local pubs, getting heavy handed in the stadium and basically looking for a reaction. We all talk to each other down there and stick together and the consensus is to keep calm and don't give the cunts what they want and expect from us.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> The tragedy is that councilors aren't really that high up


These are the ones that want the big time and a way up the ladder, so are easy to corrupt. They are fodder to the developers/ money men and ten a penny. They will do the bird if it comes on top.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2017)

local opposition parties are taking up the cause (or jumping on the bandwagon, depending on your views)

article at Calls for investigations and resignations after New Bermondsey false funding claim revealed

for what it's worth, lewisham people before profit have started an online petition calling on mayor steve bullock to resign over the whole thing (linkage in article)


----------



## sealion (Jan 23, 2017)

Tim Farron wants Millwall plans scrapped following latest revelations


----------



## sealion (Jan 23, 2017)

It won't be long before the plug is pulled on this carve up and a few people nicked. I believe the ob are now sniffing around now.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It won't be long before the plug is pulled on this carve up and a few people nicked. I believe the ob are now sniffing around now.


Good. The council have been getting away with a lot of dodgy deals for decades. 

Bless Tim Farron sticking his nose in everywhere!


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> local opposition parties are taking up the cause (or jumping on the bandwagon, depending on your views)
> 
> article at Calls for investigations and resignations after New Bermondsey false funding claim revealed
> 
> for what it's worth, lewisham people before profit have started an online petition calling on mayor steve bullock to resign over the whole thing (linkage in article)


Lewisham People Before Profits manifesto includes scrapping the Mayor of Lewisham role, which is why they always get my vote!


----------



## sealion (Jan 24, 2017)

Huge blow to Millwall CPO scheme as key councillor withdraws support


----------



## sealion (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been told that money man/men behind this stitch up are getting squeaky bum syndrome.They don't need the aggro and ob sniffing around. These cunts are on the ropes now and the blows are still raining down on them. Pull the lions tail,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 24, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Huge blow to Millwall CPO scheme as key councillor withdraws support



Great stuff.

It would be interesting to hear from the nine councillors who voted against an independent inquiry as to why.


----------



## sealion (Jan 24, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from the nine councillors who voted against an independent inquiry as to why.


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Jan 25, 2017)

Millwall CPO scrapped as Lewisham mayor abandons development plan

Sir Steve having to cancel the yacht order.

Well done, Barney Ronay. Hopefully, the police will take it from here..


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 25, 2017)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I have been told that money man/men behind this stitch up are getting squeaky bum syndrome.They don't need the aggro and ob sniffing around. These cunts are on the ropes now and the blows are still raining down on them. Pull the lions tail,,,,,,,,,,,


an ailment our own SqueakyBumTime might suffer


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 25, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> Well done, Barney Ronay. Hopefully, the police will take it from here..


Fingers crossed.

And wel done to all those in the community that fought this crap.


----------



## sealion (Jan 25, 2017)

Blinding news and two fingers to those dodgy fuckers at Lewisham and renewal. Also, this is a small victory for everyone that has seen family, friends and communities fucked over and ripped apart by theses money grabbing parasites. It brings hope and knowledge that you can fight these cunts and win, that they can't just bribe and bully to get what they want. I was heartbroken seeing what happened to my friends and family who got turfed out of there homes on the Heygate estate in particular, It has ruined peoples lives and broken life long friendships and a community, It made me feel that we are powerless to this shit. Today i have had some faith restored and have a little more hope for the future for the working classes and communities under threat.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazing news
Definite victory, though it sounds like the plans arent totally sunk.... ?

In a statement Bullock said: “I have always been clear that Millwall must be at the heart of the development and it is my view that these concerns need to be thoroughly addressed, the CPO should not proceed *and that all parties concerned should enter discussions to identify an agreed way to achieve the regeneration of this area while resolving these concerns.*”


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2017)

ska invita said:


> In a statement Bullock said: “I have always been clear that Millwall must be at the heart of the development


 . He would make a good politician. It is only recently that these people have engaged with Millwall. Renewal was set up by him and his cronies for one reason and one reason only. I think Bullock has scrapped this because otherwise it would have gone to an independent inquiry and the shit would have hit the fan.


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2017)

Statement from the ams.

*AMS statement *
Today’s surprise announcement by Lewisham Mayor Steve Bullock that the Compulsory Purchase Order threat over The Den has been lifted will come as very welcome news.

Let us be under no illusion however. The politicians of Lewisham Council have not folded like a deck of cards this week because of any sense of the essential wrongness of their position.

No, they have forced into a humiliating climbdown because of the sheer weight of public pressure.

Pressure from the Millwall Family. Pressure from fans from the wider world. Pressure from ordinary members of the public who see a need to make a stand.

Let us be clear: Steve Bullock has been the driving force behind the discredited New Bermondsey scheme from the very start. He has embarrassed the proud role of Mayor of Lewisham and his position is consequently untenable.

Any new beginning. Any rebuilding of trust. Any restatement of the great value to the borough that our beloved club and its wonderful community scheme brings, is entirely dependent on his resignation.

Until then sadly, we continue our research into all aspects of this sorry affair. Not least the background of the favoured ‘Renewal’ developer and its web of foreign based ownership.

Today powerful local politicians were forced to eat humble pie, to back down and to put a temporary stop to their plans, by YOU.


----------



## bromley (Jan 26, 2017)

What happens now, a fair and proper tender from all parties? What if millwall's proposal is fairly rejected?


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Jan 26, 2017)

bromley said:


> What happens now, a fair and proper tender from all parties? What if millwall's proposal is fairly rejected?


Why not dispense with the blx and just say it: "I'm praying any alternative Millwall proposal is rejected and that something like the Bullock-Renewal carve-up is still forced on them"


----------



## bromley (Jan 26, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> Why not dispense with the blx and just say it: "I'm praying any alternative Millwall proposal is rejected and that something like the Bullock-Renewal carve-up is still forced on them"


Why can't people just answer a question here without getting all emotive? Is it just Millwall's scheme V Renewals? 

This is a great decision for the Borough as it should get rid off some of the corruption. Don't forget Bullock's wife was linked to the A&E closure and how many flats are flying up around the place, in some instances at the expense of Victorian shop fronts.


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2017)

bromley said:


> What happens now, a fair and proper tender from all parties?


Hopefully


bromley said:


> What if millwall's proposal is fairly rejected?


What is your interpretation of a fair rejection ? Do you think it should be Lewiscam that makes that decision again.


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2017)

bromley said:


> Is it just Millwall's scheme V Renewals?


Millwall don't want the Lions centre and other parcels of land taken away and built on because it kills off our revenue streams and downgrades our academy which produces local footballers and gives kids hope. Renewal and the crooks at Lewiscam have been buying pockets of land around the den for years now. How would you feel if this was happening to your club ?


----------



## bromley (Jan 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Hopefully
> 
> What is your interpretation of a fair rejection ? Do you think it should be Lewiscam that makes that decision again.


Whatever the correct and legal way is. That's got to be no one involved in any party, which surely takes it out of Lewisham's hands and into the mayor's? Obviously previous only one party got heard. Are renewal now excluded?

I reckon the threat to leave the den was just to raise awareness of the issue and force a fair tender. Hopefully it will also result in prison sentences. Playing devil's advocate if the decision does go against millwalls, which I doubt if their proposal is based on community needs rather than most about of flats, then I can't see them moving out because of it.


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2017)

bromley said:


> Whatever the correct and legal way is.


This hasn't been the case so far, nor can i see it changing.


bromley said:


> Are renewal now excluded?


Not sure but as i stated they have slyly bought pockets of land. Lewiscam could cpo renewal and take/buy that land back. They were only going to sell it to another developer anyway.


bromley said:


> I reckon the threat to leave the den was just to raise awareness of the issue and force a fair tender.


Yes and no. Renewals plans will stop/damage revenue streams.


bromley said:


> Playing devil's advocate if the decision does go against millwalls, which I doubt if their proposal is based on community needs rather than most about of flats,


As well as community needs Millwall were proposing a lot more affordable homes and units for social rent, Renewal weren't.


bromley said:


> then I can't see them moving out because of it.


What is your basis for this hunch ?


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2017)

prime land for a quid anyone ?
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3B-haWWEAEektE.jpg


----------



## bromley (Jan 27, 2017)

I see it changing because of what has happened. People could be sentenced for corruption. The decision must go to a higher level, probably mayorial level. Renewal could be in trouble to for their part so I wouldn't be surprised if their excluded. If it's just Millwall V renewal I think millwall will win it unless their proposal has some flaws, but they would just be rectified and they can't say no to any development after approving renewals. 

As for the hunch, moving out due to not having revenue streams seems very extreme to say the least.


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> prime land for a quid anyone ?
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3B-haWWEAEektE.jpg


What is that? Looks dodgy as fuck.


----------



## sealion (Jan 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> What is that?


Corruption from elected councilors and there mates.


----------



## sealion (Jan 29, 2017)

More shady shit and more to come. 
Controversial charity at the heart of the Millwall stadium campaign generates new questions - The Association of Millwall Supporters


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Is that cartoon a piss take of us ?


If you can't tell that that cartoon isn't anti-Millwall, then you must be even thicker than your reputation.


----------



## sealion (Jan 29, 2017)

Maggot said:


> If you can't tell that that cartoon isn't anti-Millwall, then you must be even thicker than your reputation.


Like i said middle class humor. You seem a bit angry today hence your thick and lazy generalization. Did you do a fist pump after you wrote it ?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Like i said middle class humor.


It's much funnier than any of the 'humour' you'll find in the Sun or the Star.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's much funnier than any of the 'humour' you'll find in the Sun or the Star.



Now where is that wanker smiley when you need it - there you go Maggot...


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

No one like us, we don't care?

40 years of priding yourselfs as the biggest cunts in football 

Now the council want you gone!

Cant say I'm suprised.....

 But you hve my sympathy


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's much funnier than any of the 'humour' you'll find in the Sun or the Star.


I will have take your word for that as i don't read them rags. Another week shot btw you must try harder.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

ffsear said:


> No one like us, we don't care?
> 
> 40 years of priding yourselfs as the biggest cunts in football
> 
> ...


Is that you after another k binge ?


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

ffsear said:


> 40 years of priding yourselfs as the biggest cunts in football


We still can't catch you lot in that department.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

The biggest cunts in football you say ? Not a fucking chance with this mob to compete with.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

Dear oh dear.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> If you can't tell that that cartoon isn't anti-Millwall, then you must be even thicker than your reputation.





ffsear said:


> No one like us, we don't care?
> 
> 40 years of priding yourselfs as the biggest cunts in football
> 
> ]



Blimey, one win against Bournemouth and the Nigels are back with a bang as South London's finest. Where you been all winter??


----------



## bromley (Feb 2, 2017)

The council don't want them gone! 

In fairness to them they have changed alot following the Birmingham playoff game where the council probably did want to get rid of them.

Also there's FA laws preventing moving too far following the MK Dons debacle which was taken out of their hands


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> View attachment 99803




That's was our day out at wembley.  Didn't you lot kick the fuck out of each other at yours.?


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

bromley said:


> The council don't want them gone!


I wish you could get that in writing for us. That is prime land where we are and it's worth bundles to crooked developers. Can you tell me why these people have been secretly buying up pockets land around the ground for the last ten years. Why have ex lewiscam employees set up a dodgy company to push this through ? Why the hell would anybody (but you it seems) believe a word they say or even trust them ?


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

ffsear said:


> That's was our day out at wembley.  Didn't you lot kick the fuck out of each other at yours.?


Some did yes but like you keep saying we are animals so why are you surprised. These animals are the same people that you were happy to see give the russians a hiding to last summer when they were clumping scarfers in France.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyway back on topic.
Surrey Canal Sports Foundation: Accounts Analysis - The Association of Millwall Supporters


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

There will be more interesting revelations exposed in the next week.


----------



## bromley (Feb 2, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I wish you could get that in writing for us. That is prime land where we are and it's worth bundles to crooked developers. Can you tell me why these people have been secretly buying up pockets land around the ground for the last ten years. Why have ex lewiscam employees set up a dodgy company to push this through ? Why the hell would anybody (but you it seems) believe a word they say or even trust them ?


Think we're going round in circles here but I don't see the council making any effort to evict the club just trying to line their own pockets by selecting who builds around the stadium. Again, they are the ones who gave millwall the area to build a ground on and still own the leasehold of the land.


----------



## sealion (Feb 3, 2017)

Rats leaving a sinking ship ?
Southwark Council leader resigns from charity at heart of New Bermondsey scheme - Southwark News


----------



## passenger (Feb 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Dear oh dear.
> View attachment 99804


Pure gold


----------



## sealion (Feb 3, 2017)

passenger said:


> Pure gold


How could you go to football with that fucking thing ?  I mean the bloke in Yellow btw


----------



## sealion (Feb 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> View attachment 99803


I bet he don't buy tickets he just lands on the centre spot .Not with the pint still in his hand obviously.


----------



## sealion (Feb 3, 2017)

Bring it on.
AMS Statement 3-2-2017 - The Association of Millwall Supporters


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

Millwall fume that Renewal land grab has still not been scrapped


----------



## sealion (Feb 8, 2017)

Foundation in Millwall CPO plan was told to stop false funding claim in 2014


----------



## sealion (Feb 9, 2017)

Good stuff
Millwall CPO: time for Lewisham’s ‘Mayor Bananaman’ to split? | Barney Ronay


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 9, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Good stuff
> Millwall CPO: time for Lewisham’s ‘Mayor Bananaman’ to split? | Barney Ronay


Brilliant piece! His best yet on this.
I love his concluding suggestion:


> It is time to move on then or, if not, simply* to flip the CPO and take Renewal’s land in-house to enable a development to happen in the public interest*.
> 
> The world is watching. So make it transparent. Bring in an experienced developer. In partnership with the council and Millwall put a scheme in place that promotes more affordable housing, builds on the work of Milwall’s community trust and puts Bermondsey’s pre-existing “sporting hub” at its heart. For all concerned this is simply half-time. A happy, even exemplary result is still within reach.


----------



## bromley (Feb 9, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Good stuff
> Millwall CPO: time for Lewisham’s ‘Mayor Bananaman’ to split? | Barney Ronay


Hopefully he'll do time and the council investigated!


----------



## sealion (Feb 9, 2017)

bromley said:


> Hopefully he'll do time and the council investigated!


Well he is still in a job and don't look like he is budging. I don't think anything will happen to any of them (legally) and they will eventually get there way. Too many high up people that have lots to gain from this.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 14, 2017)

Been keeping an eye on this, despite being a Hammer  because its part of the wider attack against working class interests  through 'regeneration' and the privatisation of social and public assets (whether that be housing, stadiums, libraries etc), and should be opposed. Dogged journalism from Ronay. Murky going-ons indeed.

Millwall CPO: false claims helped secure £20m of public money from Boris Johnson




			
				Grauniad said:
			
		

> In a stunning twist to the Millwall CPO debacle newly released documents show Lewisham council and its offshore-registered developer Renewal admitted making a series of false claims on “funding pledges” which it described as “jumping the gun” while securing a £20m grant from the mayor of London to implement the land-grab scheme.
> 
> The news comes on the same day the mayor of Lewisham Sir Steve Bullock quit his position as a director of the sporting foundation at the heart of the scheme amid rising public pressure. Plans to seize Millwall’s land around the Den as part of the New Bermondsey regeneration were put on hold last month after information first published in the Guardian raised a series of unanswered questions about the funding of the scheme. As suggested in the Guardian last week Bullock’s role as head of both the council and the beleaguered charity at the heart of the Millwall land-grab scheme had become untenable.
> 
> ...


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 14, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Been keeping an eye on this, despite being a Hammer  because its part of the wider attack against working class interests  through 'regeneration' and the privatisation of social and public assets (whether that be housing, stadiums, libraries etc), and should be opposed. Dogged journalism from Ronay. Murky going-ons indeed.
> 
> Millwall CPO: false claims helped secure £20m of public money from Boris Johnson


Roney's journalism has been brilliant throughout (for making the guardian a communication channel in the first place, the articulation of his articles and the drip feed / cranking it up stratagy), but tbf, I think it's worth mentioning (and he'd be the first to say this himself) that the "doggedness" was started and has mostly been down to a bunch of fans - the AMS, as well as the crew form the Achtung Millwall podcast and the mysterious financial investigator "Swiss Tony".
They've all done not only the club and the locals who were directly impacted by this, but all of us, an invaluable service exposing this.
Millwall fans conform to stereotype shocker lol


----------



## sealion (Feb 16, 2017)

Lewisham mayor vows not to vote on Renewal development issues


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 16, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Lewisham mayor vows not to vote on Renewal development issues



There's a few more names being revealed in the latter part of that article, I bet there's a few more smug bastards involved who are bricking it.


----------



## sealion (Feb 16, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> There's a few more names being revealed in the latter part of that article, I bet there's a few more smug bastards involved who are bricking it.


They are still riding it out regardless. Some of the muck coming out has to stick sooner or later. I believe Lewisham have hired some pr guru so it seems they are going to fight back.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## billbond (Feb 19, 2017)

Agent sam Ex wall is doing such a fantastic job keep it up big sam
Enjoy the championship
(At least the fella in the pic dont look like a peado like most of the kids sorry ultras


----------



## sealion (Feb 19, 2017)

I knew you would pipe up. It was a pitch invasion after beating the premier champions with nothing smashed up. We have beaten more prem teams at home this season (without conceding a goal) than the mighty palace but hey they aren't bitter.

What is your take on this ? Animal ? Club should be closed down etc ?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 19, 2017)

ffsear said:


>


he's an arsenal fan. The fucking state of it.


----------



## sealion (Feb 19, 2017)

Have had a smile on my face again today. Great time to score and what an eruption of noise.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 19, 2017)

that was such a class, class goal


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 19, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I knew you would pipe up. It was a pitch invasion after beating the premier champions with nothing smashed up. We have beaten more prem teams at home this season (without conceding a goal) than the mighty palace but hey they aren't bitter.
> 
> What is your take on this ? Animal ? Club should be closed down etc ?


or how about when the nigels ran on the pitch at swfc to goad them. Close the club down.


----------



## sealion (Feb 19, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> that was such a class, class goal


I knew it was coming mate and said that to the chaps around me. Bringing on vardy made no difference and he didn't fancy it after a while. There wingers had turned it in as well. The sending off galvanized our players and the nolu attitude from the crowd pushed them on.


----------



## bromley (Feb 20, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> or how about when the nigels ran on the pitch at swfc to goad them. Close the club down.


How did that work out for them? 

How do you know he's an arsenal fan and where the hell do you buy string vests from, the 1970s?


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

when is the FA enquiry into palace fans antics ?
Anyone know the date
The family club attacking players  as they come off the Pitch , oh dear
Also not seeing many posts about Dulwich the last couple of games bottles have been thrown on the pitch
At the braintree game i saw 3 bottles thrown , 3 different incidents Also at a away fixture as well 
The ref picked them up every time 
Just saying
can you imagine if it had been millwall involved in the incidents at heysel and hillsbrough
we all know they would not be in existence now if theyb were
Also in recent weeks charlton fans attacked the fleetwood supporters coaches
Smashed the mens toilets up at millwalls ground
A smoking flare was thrown into the home end at millwall from the charlton end ! (there are pictures for evidence)
Held up many home games by throwing items on the pitch
Sent death threats and hate mail to the women who runs the club Belgian


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

bromley said:


> How did that work out for them?
> 
> How do you know he's an arsenal fan and where the hell do you buy string vests from, the 1970s?


Marks and spencers  i think
WHO did the bloke who abused Cantona with RACIST abuse support ?
was he a C Palace fan or did he follow some other club


----------



## ffsear (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> when is the FA enquiry into palace fans antics ?
> Anyone know the date




Crystal Palace to escape FA discipline after fan issue | Daily Mail Online


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I knew you would pipe up. It was a pitch invasion after beating the premier champions with nothing smashed up. We have beaten more prem teams at home this season (without conceding a goal) than the mighty palace but hey they aren't bitter.
> 
> What is your take on this ? Animal ? Club should be closed down etc ?


Anyone know what  happened about this ?
ffs he could have had a knife or something. banned/charged/club fined/games behind closed doors/games made all ticket/points deduction/   ???
Not been much in papers etc
OH of course family club and Prem sky lge (lets sweep that under the carpet gently does it)


----------



## ffsear (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> Anyone know what  happened about this ?
> ffs he could have had a knife or something. banned/charged/club fined/games behind closed doors/games made all ticket/points deduction/   ???
> Not been much in papers etc
> OH of course family club and Prem sky lge (lets sweep that under the carpet gently does it)




I thought you didn't care that no one likes you?


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Crystal Palace to escape FA discipline after fan issue | Daily Mail Online


So the club have not even banned him ??????
ffs a few months ago a millwall fan got a banning order for nicking a football at the ground !!!
was followed to his car by the police
I think its about time to now to reduce stewarding they are a waste of time and in the main tax dodgers they do nothing complete waste of money


----------



## ffsear (Feb 20, 2017)

Love how you have Selhurst written inside your ground...








oi oi,  string vest is back!


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> So the club have not even banned him ??????



Banned by the club,   don't know if he got a banning order.  Prob not gone to court yet.


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Banned by the club,   don't know if he got a banning order.  Prob not gone to court yet.


Fair play 
Mad,  joking aside a few  family are charlton(married in ha) spoke at recent funeral and even they commented how some of the charlton support is changing 
See a few incidents ive mentioned , plus 1 fan charlton  twitterng recently he was so happy a young wall player Thompsons brother had died aged 15 !
(little story his address was hacked and a few went to visit him ! took all his stuff off facebook, twitter etc and him and his girlfriend have not been seen )
Anyway do you think charlton  support is changing generally from another clubs angle ?
Just interested after relatives recent commets


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

ffsear said:


>


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

ha ha this has been nicked off here and put on the spurs fan site
These lurkers get everywhere,  should do him for copyright !


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> when is the FA enquiry into palace fans antics ?
> Anyone know the date
> The family club attacking players  as they come off the Pitch , oh dear
> Also not seeing many posts about Dulwich the last couple of games bottles have been thrown on the pitch
> ...


most missiles i have EVER seen thrown at a game was at selhurst park at millwall fans from the block B twits. when are the FA going to investigate this?


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

"Leicester have made an official complaint to the FA about their team and supporters being 'abused and intimidated' on Saturday"

TAKEN FROM FOX NEWS


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

awful sickening carnage from the Nigels. disgrace to football. when are they going to close the ground?

Palace fans jailed for punching, kicking and head-butting train passengers | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

animals

Crowd trouble mars Crystal Palace-Sheffield Wednesday drop decider


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

#dontthrowstonesinglasshouses you self righteous wankers


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> most missiles i have EVER seen thrown at a game was at selhurst park at millwall fans from the block B twits. when are the FA going to investigate this?



Was this the game when "the ultras" got a police escort at their own ground walking to the stadium 2 -2 ?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> Was this the game when "the ultras" got a police escort at their own ground walking to the stadium 2 -2 ?


it was boxing days years ago i think. the sky glittering with coins almost non stop, all from the nigels.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> Was this the game when "the ultras" got a police escort at their own ground walking to the stadium 2 -2 ?


still makes me


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Feb 20, 2017)

Despite a vast financial advantage, Leicester lost to a league one side down to 10 for most of the 2nd half.

Now they've registered a complaint that their fans took some verbal of excited wall fans. (And from what I saw from block 20, they were giving out as much as us all game). Time for them to stem the embarrassment and move on.

Spurs will be tougher, but we know the lord has a soft spot for us this year..


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2017)

and lets not forget the disgusting, constant homophobia leveled at Brighton fans.


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> Despite a vast financial advantage, Leicester lost to a league one side down to 10 for most of the 2nd half.
> 
> Now they've registered a complaint that their fans took some verbal of excited wall fans. (And from what I saw from block 20, they were giving out as much as us all game). Time for them to stem the embarrassment and move on.
> 
> Spurs will be tougher, but we know the lord has a soft spot for us this year..


THIS FROM THEIR SITE
////////////////////
*





 Letter to Millwall's Chairman*
From the Leicester forum, to be fair the bloke is getting loads of shit off his own.

https://www.foxestalk.co.uk/forums/t...alls-chairman/

I sent the following to Millwall's Chairman today

Dear Sir,

I was an away supporter at the Leicester game on Saturday. I have been a supporter of my team for over 50 years and attend most home and away games. This Saturday was an absolute disgrace in terms of behaviour by your fans, people could have got killed by the disgusting scum who support your team. I saw numerous fights break out (all instigated by Millwall fans). Your club needs to take a good hard look at itself before somebody gets killed or seriously injured. Our coaches had their windows broken (are you going to pay Woods Coaches for the repair? No? Thought not)

As for me, I will never again visit your ground and I will never again support my team away from home. Your fans have killed my love for the game. I hope you are very proud of yourself.

By the way, this is not sour grapes, good luck to you for your win. I sincerely hope Spurs beat you. You deserve to rot in League 1.


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> THIS FROM THEIR SITE
> ////////////////////
> *
> 
> ...


Like I said, they lost to a 10-man league one side. It hurts. But it's now time to stem the embarrassment and just move on


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2017)

Imagine if he had been at Hillsborough or Heysel
Do we REALLY want to get into the prem "somebody could have been killed"
over 129 years this club has been going and NOT 1 PERSON has ever been killed  some  may be shocked to know that fact
ffs with all the moaning  and sobbing about Trump and Brexit and  everything else we really are turning into a nation of fucking wimps
The feminisation of men is now at full blast , i wonder if he typed this with his pinny on while making his boyfriends tea
Can you imagine being in the trenches now with people like this
The  quality of men now the 2nd world war would have been over in 5 minutes


----------



## ffsear (Feb 20, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> and lets not forget the disgusting, constant homophobia leveled at Brighton fans.




cus you're such sweethearts ain't ya! 

Fans arrested after trouble breaks out at Albion v Millwall game


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> Imagine if he had been at Hillsborough or Heysel
> Do we REALLY want to get into the prem "somebody could have been killed"
> over 129 years this club has been going and NOT 1 PERSON has ever been killed  some  may be shocked to know that fact
> ffs with all the moaning  and sobbing about Trump and Brexit and  everything else we really are turning into a nation of fucking wimps
> ...


Hehe, spot on. Sorry, mate, I thought you were taking that clown's part! From what I saw Saturday and in the past, Leicester have got as big a quotient of fans who are game for anything as most. That makes his claims about never having anything like it complete bs. No wonder many other Leicester fans were embarrassed by him. Everyone could see that most of the people confronting them from the pitch were school age. He's let himself and his club down when they're already at a very low ebb.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

Palace fans digging out Millwall again-fucking yawn. About to be relegated with no legacy from the premier cash they are spunking. Ground falling apart, no academy, ten thousand day trippers looking for the next team to support,  Hipsters attacking a player, ultras attacking other fans, But hey lets brush that under the carpet and ignore it.

https://www.holmesdale.net/board_files/downloads/3127939_IMG_2514.JPG
Block E row 2 12 yo boy?


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

Chilwell 'scared' to take throw in


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> Marks and spencers  i think
> WHO did the bloke who abused Cantona with RACIST abuse support ?
> was he a C Palace fan or did he follow some other club


He was palace and a racist cunt to boot.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> ha ha this has been nicked off here and put on the spurs fan site


Probably from the Palace div on here that has log ins on other clubs forums.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> THIS FROM THEIR SITE
> ////////////////////
> *
> 
> ...


His own fans think he's a cunt and are ripping the piss out of him online.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

Tory boy on here having a dig at millwall again. He also wants chavs from new addington banned from Croydon town centre.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

billbond said:


> Was this the game when "the ultras" got a police escort at their own ground walking to the stadium 2 -2 ?


Even the ob was laughing at them.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

ffsear said:


> cus you're such sweethearts ain't ya!
> 
> Fans arrested after trouble breaks out at Albion v Millwall game


Crystal Palace fans accused of homophobic abuse in official report


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)

This is like a game of trumps. Difference being we know we have idiots that attach themselves to the club (as do most clubs) but these nigels are so pig ignorant and snobbish thinking that there shit don't smell.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 21, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> This is like a game of trumps. Difference being we know we have idiots that attach themselves to the club (as do most clubs) but these nigels are so pig ignorant and snobbish thinking that there shit don't smell.



Yea but you don't care!.....  right?


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2017)

billbond said:


> Marks and spencers  i think
> WHO did the bloke who abused Cantona with RACIST abuse support ?
> was he a C Palace fan or did he follow some other club


He was a palace fan during their premiership run than changed to Fulham during theirs.  



billbond said:


> Anyone know what  happened about this ?
> ffs he could have had a knife or something. banned/charged/club fined/games behind closed doors/games made all ticket/points deduction/   ???
> Not been much in papers etc
> OH of course family club and Prem sky lge (lets sweep that under the carpet gently does it)


Joking aside he could have had a knife. For those thinking I'm being silly I'm sure a female tennis player got stabbed on court during the 90s. Things have happened before with other clubs, more media attention but the story never goes past the weekend. I remember some club having a playoff game with Derby which was a different kettle of fish!



billbond said:


> Fair play
> Mad,  joking aside a few  family are charlton(married in ha) spoke at recent funeral and even they commented how some of the charlton support is changing
> See a few incidents ive mentioned , plus 1 fan charlton  twitterng recently he was so happy a young wall player Thompsons brother had died aged 15 !
> (little story his address was hacked and a few went to visit him ! took all his stuff off facebook, twitter etc and him and his girlfriend have not been seen )
> ...


As a Charlton fan the premiership plastics have clearly gone to Selhurst/West Ham leaving the proper fans and being a South London club that leaves more idiots. Don't think it's changed and I've been going for over 20 years, just what some people presumed is was isn't entirely true. Our support is a mix of the dorks of palace and the idiots of millwall and a lot of the middle like at both clubs.


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2017)

billbond said:


> THIS FROM THEIR SITE
> ////////////////////
> *
> 
> ...


Surely he would have witnessed it in League One with Leicester? Personally I and most adults just ignore the millwall fans in that block as I won't to watch the game! Sticks and stones and all that. I'm disgusted that one of our fans threw a flare that direction this season.


----------



## passenger (Feb 21, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> This is like a game of trumps. Difference being we know we have idiots that attach themselves to the club (as do most clubs) but these nigels are so pig ignorant and snobbish thinking that there shit don't smell.


Lol this greenhouse has no glass left  ....but calling us Nigels is not nice there our good and bad in all clubs as you say, it`s just the Nigel bit, it has so many connotations  even the song where making plans for Nigel  ffs


----------



## billbond (Feb 21, 2017)

bromley said:


> Surely he would have witnessed it in League One with Leicester? Personally I and most adults just ignore the millwall fans in that block as I won't to watch the game! Sticks and stones and all that. I'm disgusted that one of our fans threw a flare that direction this season.



TAKEN FROM CHARLTON LIFE
__________________________
8.52 Tonites game v Oxford united at the valley 21.2.17
"Some supporters fighting amongst themselves in the north west corner. Don't want to see #cafcfans fighting with each other"

"ffs shit crowds and fighting amongst ourselves all time low at the club"


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 21, 2017)

no to be fair Bromley, Charlton are absolute toilet


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

passenger said:


> but calling us Nigels is not nice there our good and bad in all clubs as you say,


You are right but these things stick just like the knuckle dragger thicko does with us. I know some of your older chaps and they are sound old school south Londoners. They don't like what palace has become and hate the Surrey/Sussex based middle class It workers that bring the Nigel tag.  In the same way im not keen on the young divs born and bread in Kent that follow us mainly because of our rep.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yea but you don't care!.....  right?


I will always defend my club unless we are bang to rights. You raised the subject for a reason as you know i will bite  .


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

bromley said:


> Surely he would have witnessed it in League One with Leicester?


If he ain't he didn't go much. The replies to his post says it all. I suppose he didn't see the shower of bottles thrown from there end either.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> Leicester have got as big a quotient of fans who are game for anything as most.


The baby squad in the 80's and 90's could hold there own with most mobs. They had a mob down on Saturday and tried a bully up at London Bridge on a few wall but declined a meet with our lot.


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2017)

billbond said:


> TAKEN FROM CHARLTON LIFE
> __________________________
> 8.52 Tonites game v Oxford united at the valley 21.2.17
> "Some supporters fighting amongst themselves in the north west corner. Don't want to see #cafcfans fighting with each other"
> ...


 What's your point, other than that you're obsessed with Charlton?


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

bromley said:


> other than that you're obsessed with Charlton?


Not even Charlton fans are obsessed with Charlton. But you are right it has no place here so can we get back to having a pop the mighty lions.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2017)

bromley, the anoraks need to step things up. No mass tennis ball shit. that crowd last night. it's not going to change is it with what you are doing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2017)

#blackpoolAsAModel


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Not even Charlton fans are obsessed with Charlton. But you are right it has no place here so can we get back to having a pop the mighty lions.


Exactly, first time that I had heard of it! The boycott really has made most of us numb to the games, thankfully we're massive and small obsessed clubs can keep us in the loop. 

Blackpool are also boycotting home games, but are doing a far better job than we are at it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2017)

i mean you could end up like blackpool, div 2.

who is going to want to manage charlton when KR inevitably gets teh boot?


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> who is going to want to manage charlton when KR inevitably gets teh boot?


Bromley could do a job.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Bromley could do a job.


wages tho


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2017)

might be worth putting yourself forward Bromley.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

EXCLUSIVE: Lewisham sets terms for Millwall land grab inquiry


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> wages tho



To be honest it's an irrelevance who manages us under this current owner.


----------



## sealion (Feb 23, 2017)

Millwall have published a letter written by CEO Steve Kavanagh to members of Lewisham Council


----------



## ffsear (Feb 23, 2017)

I see the fun has started already


----------



## sealion (Feb 23, 2017)

They are teaming up with Aberdeen casuals and a mob from Qpr   as well.


----------



## sealion (Feb 23, 2017)

http://www.millwallfc.co.uk/documen...all-club-on-the-council-inquiry98-3591273.pdf


----------



## bromley (Feb 23, 2017)

Perheaps Daniel Levy is linked with Renewal?


----------



## sealion (Feb 23, 2017)

bromley said:


> Perheaps Daniel Levy is linked with Renewal?


What is your thinking here ?


----------



## sealion (Feb 23, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I see the fun has started already



Spurs took a kicking from Gent's mob tonight. Not a great warm up for Millwall


----------



## bromley (Feb 24, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> What is your thinking here ?


I reckon he did the graffiti!


----------



## ffsear (Feb 24, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Spurs took a kicking from Gent's mob tonight. Not a great warm up for Millwall




LOL,  spurs seem to take a kicking every time they play a European team.


----------



## bromley (Feb 24, 2017)

We have Genk fans attending our games, not the sort of people to mess with!


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2017)

bromley said:


> I reckon he did the graffiti!


Nah mate that is his Secretary's hand writing


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2017)

bromley said:


> We have Genk fans attending our games,


Why


----------



## bromley (Feb 24, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Why


Belgians are weird!


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2017)

bromley said:


> Belgians are weird!


They do a blinding bit of Chocolate.


----------



## bromley (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## JTG (Feb 25, 2017)

bromley said:


> We have Genk fans attending our games, not the sort of people to mess with!


You know Genk and Gent are different clubs right?


----------



## passenger (Feb 25, 2017)

JTG said:


> You know Genk and Gent are different clubs right?


----------



## bromley (Feb 26, 2017)

JTG said:


> You know Genk and Gent are different clubs right?


Both love Charlton.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

Ams Letter to the Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government - The Association of Millwall Supporters


----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2017)

bromley said:


> Both love Charlton.




Who wouldn't?	0-1 losses to Oxford and Bury in the last week.   Exciting times!


----------



## bromley (Feb 27, 2017)

Claims not to care. Follows the results.


----------



## sealion (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 28, 2017)

The cunt above says Millwall want to make a quick killing to earn money. He and his cronies want to give Millwall 200,000 k for there land and offered 58k to someone else for there home/studio that sits on the land.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 28, 2017)

Filth, hoping he and Bullock will both get what they deserve


----------



## bromley (Mar 1, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> The cunt above says Millwall want to make a quick killing to earn money. He and his cronies want to give Millwall 200,000 k for there land and offered 58k to someone else for there home/studio that sits on the land.


 Complete cunt. How people like that can sleep at night is beyond me.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

never gentrification looks so stark. 

how will the area benefit from a load of 500k yuppie hutches?


----------



## sealion (Mar 1, 2017)

Notice his body language when been questioned. He is a fucking rat of the highest order.


BigMoaner said:


> 500k yuppie hutches?


I think you are being generous there mate. Prime land that will sooner or later be classed as zone 1. It will be a ghost town for Chinese and Russian money launderers.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Notice his body language when been questioned. He is a fucking rat of the highest order.
> 
> I think you are being generous there mate. Prime land that will sooner or later be classed as zone 1. It will be a ghost town for Chinese and Russian money launderers.


i've actually been avoiding teh whole thing because it could actually make me ill if i read too much about it. i note the fight going on by the AMS for which i am thankful. but yep, i can't read too much about it. #stress #bloodboils


----------



## sealion (Mar 1, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> i've actually been avoiding teh whole thing because it could actually make me ill if i read too much about it. i note the fight going on by the AMS for which i am thankful. but yep, i can't read too much about it. #stress #bloodboils


I get you mate. It is fucking horrible watching communities getting turned over and shipped out by these bent corrupt cunts. Thankfully with social media we can at least document and highlight this stuff and fight back.


----------



## billbond (Mar 10, 2017)

* The Dulwich Hamlet and West Ham Trap*
I don't like this new found attention from the guardian and the london liberal press types. I feel like we're losing our edge.we ain't as nasty as we was and like Vermin or Shoreditch.When that happens there's always middle class liberal types willing to swoop in and co opt u as their own.

When the vermin lost their edge.Suddenly they became this play thing of the BBC/FA..these lovable cockney cheeky chaps.The press are trying to do that to us aswell..bring us into their fold if we play their game.(Liberal/PC/no trouble) Because we are from inner London.We've done good for the local NHS and had a stadium fight against corporate types..suddenly we've become more trendy in the eyes of the Dulwich hamlet types and that's wrong.

We ain't getting good press for being us(they still don't give a fuck about the white working class) .We are getting good press cause it makes these types feel edgy to on the ground floor of gentrification as something goes from bad to good(in their eyes) and they can claim to be the first to have unearthed it.I don't want them to have their paws on wall at all.I hate them tempting our fans with the promise of good headlines if only we sell more and more of our identity away.No one likes us we don't care seems a distant memory now.Our fans seem to want to be loved now by the media.Liverpool esq. 

If u don't believe me.There's a headline in today's paper *Millwall – the football club that neutrals are starting to like*

Imagine that 10 years ago ? A lion should bite. it's just wrong.For me. The real heart of this club isn't being part of "the club" or like everyone else.It's upsetting the apple cart and not being part of the premiership lot.I don't want to be liked.I partly blame Ambler being in the FA for getting this ball started


----------



## sealion (Mar 11, 2017)

billbond said:


> I feel like we're losing our edge.we ain't as nasty as we was


Not in the ground (where you can get turfed at for farting) were not. 


billbond said:


> The press are trying to do that to us aswell..


They are wasting there time because it will never happen.


billbond said:


> suddenly we've become more trendy in the eyes of the Dulwich hamlet types


I very much doubt it. 


billbond said:


> Our fans seem to want to be loved now by the media.Liverpool esq.


Don't be daft


----------



## Wailin' Wall (Mar 13, 2017)

billbond said:


> * The Dulwich Hamlet and West Ham Trap*
> I don't like this new found attention from the guardian and the london liberal press types. I feel like we're losing our edge.we ain't as nasty as we was and like Vermin or Shoreditch.When that happens there's always middle class liberal types willing to swoop in and co opt u as their own.
> 
> When the vermin lost their edge.Suddenly they became this play thing of the BBC/FA..these lovable cockney cheeky chaps.The press are trying to do that to us aswell..bring us into their fold if we play their game.(Liberal/PC/no trouble) Because we are from inner London.We've done good for the local NHS and had a stadium fight against corporate types..suddenly we've become more trendy in the eyes of the Dulwich hamlet types and that's wrong.
> ...


I think you're right about what's being attempted: to force Millwall into bland conformity with the mainstream. And it's an effort that's just in its infancy, which will only gather strength as Bermondsey, Deptford, Peckham become more and more trendified. The chances of it succeeding, though, imo, are low.
FCOYL


----------



## bromley (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## cantsin (Mar 13, 2017)

bromley said:


>




the drunken barmies might be daft as,   but I'd take  sore head ( in all senses ) compared to what 'Mr Peaky Blinders with a half decent right hook' now has on his plate....


----------



## bromley (Mar 13, 2017)

He'll be hard to identify from that footage.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2017)

My mate shot that video. Seems incredibly dense to me to be throwing punches around with so many cops and cameras about.


----------



## pocketscience (Mar 13, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seems incredibly dense to me to be a mouthy wanker so close to a firm of away fans


fify


----------



## pocketscience (Mar 13, 2017)

cantsin said:


> the drunken barmies might be daft as, but I'd take  sore head ( in all senses ) compared to what 'Mr Peaky Blinders with a half decent right hook' now has on his plate....



You'd be a mug if you would. You'd need to grass up Mr Peaky - thereby getting yourself nicked for hate speech/ insulting behavior... just on the off-chance plod ever find the bloke and prove it was him all from that blurry video...

Seems like the bloke has some sense knocked into him:


> A spokeswoman for the Metropolitan Police said: "The Met is aware of the video circulating on social media, and the video has also been reported to police.
> 
> "No victim made themselves known to officers policing the football match, and police are aware a man, believed to be the one in the video, declined assistance from London Ambulance Service.
> 
> "At this time there has been no substantiated allegation has been made to police, should the victim do so it would be dealt with as appropriate."


newsshopper


----------



## cantsin (Mar 14, 2017)

bromley said:


> He'll be hard to identify from that footage.



as long as he had cap on . head down, all the way up from Kent, across public transport, up the Seven Sisters etc, with not much previous.

anyway, seems our staunch barmies are keeping schtum / fairplay to them


----------



## cantsin (Mar 14, 2017)

[QUOTE[/QUOTE]


----------



## sealion (Mar 14, 2017)

cantsin said:


> all the way up from Kent,


Any proof of that ?


----------



## cantsin (Mar 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Any proof of that ?



yep, sworn afadavit, PMing you with it now


----------



## LiamO (Mar 15, 2017)

bromley said:


>




Much prefer the longer video. The one that shows Flatcap's theatrical scan for plod.


----------



## passenger (Mar 16, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Much prefer the longer video. The one that shows Flatcap's theatrical scan for plod.


Very suriel almost looks like its  staged, I  am sure cloth caps will saw in price


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> I think you're right about what's being attempted: to force Millwall into bland conformity with the mainstream. And it's an effort that's just in its infancy, which will only gather strength as Bermondsey, Deptford, Peckham become more and more trendified. The chances of it succeeding, though, imo, are low.
> FCOYL


Could you define what you are looking to keep in the face of this supposed threat of  "bland conformity"?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Could you define what you are looking to keep in the face of this supposed threat of  "bland conformity"?


A 90 percent working class support.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2017)

Millwall is far more than a football club.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2017)

Wailin' Wall said:


> I think you're right about what's being attempted: to force Millwall into bland conformity with the mainstream. And it's an effort that's just in its infancy, which will only gather strength as Bermondsey, Deptford, Peckham become more and more trendified. The chances of it succeeding, though, imo, are low.
> FCOYL


Be aware of the big scarfs and horn rimmed glasses.  The stattos and the word "guys". The "they've got a terrible selection of ales" brigade.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> A 90 percent working class support.


How does this _working class-ness_ manifest itself on the terraces?


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)

passenger said:


> saw


.
It's 'soar'


----------



## passenger (Mar 17, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> .
> It's 'soar'


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)

passenger said:


>


You have been Nigelled.


----------



## passenger (Mar 17, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> You have been Nigelled.


Thanks but spilling is not my strong point.


----------



## LiamO (Mar 19, 2017)

passenger said:


> Very suriel almost looks like its  staged, I  am sure cloth caps will saw in price



and 'surreal' too


----------



## passenger (Mar 19, 2017)

LiamO said:


> and 'surreal' too


ffs


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

About time..
Independent inquiry into Millwall CPO deal gets green light to begin


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 10, 2017)

Millwall have just been awarded EFL Family club of the Year


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Millwall have just been awarded EFL Family club of the Year


Rightly so, they've long done great work on the community side.

Last game of the season could be interesting if we keep winning mind


----------



## co-op (Apr 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> You have been Nigelled.





You haven't been properly Nigelled unless the word "actually" has been deployed.

Actually.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 13, 2017)

Speaking of Nigels - did anyone cop the photo from this article...

0http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/croydon-asylum-seeker-attack-eight-more-face-court-after-17yearold-left-fighting-for-life-a3507131.html

Typical Palace fan!


----------



## sealion (Apr 13, 2017)

alfajobrob said:


> Speaking of Nigels - did anyone cop the photo from this article...
> 
> 0http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/croydon-asylum-seeker-attack-eight-more-face-court-after-17yearold-left-fighting-for-life-a3507131.html
> 
> Typical Palace fan!


A few palace have been charged for this. Scabby cowardly cunts.


----------



## co-op (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah we knew there were a couple of Palace in this group, pretty much inevitable if you have a group of a dozen lads from Shrublands that there will be a Palace fan or two in there.


----------



## co-op (Apr 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Scabby cowardly cunts.



Yep, what 20-25 onto one? And he was just a boy really. Disgusting. 

I think they are probably quite lucky the police came when they did or they would be looking at a murder charge.


----------



## bromley (Apr 14, 2017)

co-op said:


> Yeah we knew there were a couple of Palace in this group, pretty much inevitable if you have a group of a dozen lads from Shrublands 20-25 onto one that there will be Palace in there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2017)

Its a good job we are not tarring the whole club over the few, isn't it


----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Its a good job we are not tarring the whole club over the few, isn't it


Well said mate. The nigels have gone very quiet of late.


----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2017)

co-op said:


> Yeah we knew there were a couple of Palace in this group, pretty much inevitable if you have a group of a dozen lads from Shrublands that there will be a Palace fan or two in there.


More than a couple i believe.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 14, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Its a good job we are not tarring the whole club over the few, isn't it



That one sentence speaks volumes.


----------



## JTG (Apr 14, 2017)

JTG said:


> Rightly so, they've long done great work on the community side.
> 
> Last game of the season could be interesting if we keep winning mind


We didn't keep winning, Millwall nearly out of reach for us

Hope you go up


----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2017)

JTG said:


> We didn't keep winning, Millwall nearly out of reach for us
> 
> Hope you go up


Thanks for the good wishes. You had a good go considering it's your first season back in this league. Decent home form but maybe to many draws have done you.
It's touch and go if we make the play offs or not. A few tough games yet to play and Southend are pushing us all the way with a softer run in (on paper) than us.


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. You had a good go considering it's your first season back in this league. Decent home form but maybe to many draws have done you.
> It's touch and go if we make the play offs or not. A few tough games yet to play and Southend are pushing us all the way with a softer run in (on paper) than us.


Invincible home form but... had a wobble that wasn't a wobble after the Snake fucked off (draws against Sheffield United, Scunny, Bradford, Rochdale, Bolton not bad results in themselves but if only we'd had a goalscorer); too many defeats away against shit teams (Coventry, Bury, Chesterfield, Shrewsbury, Gillingham); bizarre pair of hidings from Charlton considering where they are in the league.

Three promotions in a row was probably asking too much and top ten is about as good as we hoped for!


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2017)

Sticker in the away end bogs at Gillingham: "Millwall stole my heart, Bobby Moore stole my bracelet"

I larfed


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2017)

JTG said:


> too many defeats away against shit teams


Too many draws against shit teams for us 
But that is why we are in the third division. Good players but can't do it consistently and if they could they wouldn't be here.


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2017)

JTG said:


> Bobby Moore


Funny enough we have a few chirpy songs about good old Bobby


----------



## co-op (Apr 15, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Its a good job we are not tarring the whole club over the few, isn't it



To be fair over on the Millwall/stereotype thread you got Palace and West Ham fans defending Millwall, so that doesn't usually happen on this board. But off here, yes you are right, I can imagine the finger-pointing if these wankers had been 'wall.


 eta just noticed we're on the Millwall/stereotype thread, thought we were on the Palace one...too early in the morning


----------



## co-op (Apr 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Well said mate. The nigels have gone very quiet of late.





We're in total limbo here, you can't type while you've got all your fingers crossed. No one wants to tempt fate by talking about safety as we are still very close to relegation and it would be a tragedy for us, we have a lot of decent players at the moment, we should be doing quite well. 

Plus we have dared to start hoping after the Chelsea and Arsenal games and this is obviously stupid and dangerous if you are a palace fan...everyone remembers Oldham 1993


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2017)

We've sold put our briz rovers allocation


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2017)

Out


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2017)

co-op said:


> We're in total limbo here, you can't type while you blow up Balloons . No one wants to tempt fate by talking about europe as we are still very close to relegation and it would be hilarious, we have two decent players at the moment, we should be 7th bottom.
> 
> Plus we have dared to start hoping after the Chelsea and Arsenal games and this is obviously stupid and dangerous if you are a palace fan...everyone remembers  two administrations  and Ian Dowie



Fixed for you


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> We've sold put our briz rovers allocation


Some blinding goals scored yesterday mate


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> We've sold put our briz rovers allocation


Think we only have around 1800 tickets left on sale for our bits so that's over 10k tickets sold already. Should be a good afternoon


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 15, 2017)

JTG said:


> Think we only have around 1800 tickets left on sale for our bits so that's over 10k tickets sold already. Should be a good afternoon



Oi cant read.  Oi can't write....Oi can drive a tractor...I'm a Bristol Rovers\City fan O'im a fucking wanker....

Oh - those halycon days


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Some blinding goals scored yesterday mate



Thanks. Brilliant. Ibwas there but down the other end.

Monday is like a sub play off play off or something! Wish I was going.


----------



## passenger (Apr 16, 2017)

alfajobrob said:


> Oi cant read.  Oi can't write....Oi can drive a tractor...I'm a Bristol Rovers\City fan O'im a fucking wanker....
> 
> Oh - those halycon days


Is that really true ?


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2017)

passenger said:


> Is that really true ?



No - oi can't drive a tractor..


----------



## co-op (Apr 17, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Fixed for you




 Yeah har har, but we have got players I think anyone can see are a bit better than the average Palace squad; Zaha, Benteke, Townsend and Cabaye as a front 4 are as good as anyone outside the top 5, the first two goals against Arsenal were beauties



Plus Mamadou Sakho who we have on loan from Liverpool (but apparently he's on his way out) is as classy a centre half as I have seen at Palace ever, and we've actually had some decent ones over the years. 

That's 5 genuine top draw players. It would be gutting (and fucking incompetent) to get relegated with that. But we still have Man U. Man City, Tottenham and Liverpool to play so we easily could get nil points for those, just leaves us 2 other games to make our self safe with.


----------



## sealion (Apr 17, 2017)

co-op said:


> Zaha, Benteke, Townsend and Cabaye as a front 4 are as good as anyone outside the top 5,


----------



## sealion (Apr 17, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Monday is like a sub play off play off or something! Wish I was going.


Give me a shout if you need away tickets in the future.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2017)

JTG said:


> We didn't keep winning, Millwall nearly out of reach for us
> 
> Hope you go up


I am retracting this statement until further notice


----------



## co-op (Apr 18, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



It's true 'waller. Suck it up, Palace have elements of genuine class about their first 11 at the moment. I am savouring every moment, it won't last long.


----------



## bromley (Apr 18, 2017)

co-op said:


> It's true 'waller. Suck it up, Palace have elements of genuine class about their first 11 at the moment. I am savouring every moment, it won't last long.



and a bonus  for 'waller.


----------



## sealion (Apr 19, 2017)

co-op said:


> Palace have elements of genuine class about their first 11 at the moment.


So do we. It's just the other nine that are shit.


----------



## sealion (Apr 19, 2017)

co-op said:


> Palace have elements of genuine class about their first 11 at the moment.


Classy enough to get you into a relegation battle


----------



## co-op (Apr 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> So do we. It's just the other nine that are shit.





Lol


----------



## co-op (Apr 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Classy enough to get you into a relegation battle



I know I know this is the whole tension, right here. I've seen Palace get relegated from the top division 4 times and I could only really say we were unlucky to go down one of those times and even then we were borderline in terms of quality, it just took until the last game of the season so it felt a bit rough, you can wipe that grin of your face bromley , look where you are now.

But with the first 11 we have now we shouldn't be in the bottom half let alone getting sent down


----------



## bromley (Apr 20, 2017)

co-op said:


> I know I know this is the whole tension, right here. I've seen Palace get relegated from the top division 4 times and I could only really say we were unlucky to go down one of those times and even then we were borderline in terms of quality, it just took until the last game of the season so it felt a bit rough, you can wipe that grin of your face bromley , look where you are now.
> 
> But with the first 11 we have now we shouldn't be in the bottom half let alone getting sent down


The only joy we get from this season is from others failing.


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2017)

JTG said:


> I am retracting this statement until further notice


OK, you can have my best wishes again now

Couldn't help laughing at us going 4-0 down while all the other play off contenders were chucking points as well


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 26, 2017)

remember when some barnsley fans and millwall fans throw some bottles at each other outside wembley and it was on the back page of nearly every national?

Shocking moment 'Arsenal and Man City supporters brawl' at Wembley


----------



## bromley (Apr 26, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> remember when some barnsley fans and millwall fans throw some bottles at each other outside wembley and it was on the back page of nearly every national?
> 
> Shocking moment 'Arsenal and Man City supporters brawl' at Wembley


Most shocking part is the full grown man in a jester hat. Are you palace in disguise?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 30, 2017)

Wrists like popodoms

FULL TIME REACTION - WE FUCKING DID IT!! - YouTube


----------



## sealion (Apr 30, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Wrists like popodoms
> 
> FULL TIME REACTION - WE FUCKING DID IT!! - YouTube


Our lot go mad when the winner went in


----------



## JTG (Apr 30, 2017)

Congratulations 

Your first came from a corner that shouldn't have been given
Your second was hilariously offside
Your third was a handball

The fourth may have been proper, no idea, down the other end.

Good limbs for all of them. You've got proper fans, hope you do Fleetwood.

Don't get me wrong mind, end of season, we didn't care. Quite enjoyed scoring three goals when we clearly had our flipflops on but it was good to not have the pressure on at that stage for the first time in four years.

Good luck


----------



## sealion (Apr 30, 2017)

JTG said:


> You've got proper fans,





JTG said:


> Good luck


Cheers mate. Scunthorpe have hit a bit of form and we are erratic so fuck knows what will happen.


----------



## JTG (Apr 30, 2017)

Ah, hadn't seen a table, thought you were gonna have Fleetwood.

Honestly? You'll have to play better than you did today against some shoddy defending from us. But who knows how the play offs ever pan out eh


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> Zaha, Benteke, Townsend and Cabaye as a front 4 are as good as anyone outside the top 5


You *do* know that you're only keeping Wilf warm for us, don't you?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2017)

face on him


----------



## bromley (May 8, 2017)

Jesus! 

I think Lions TV can rival arsenalfans TV!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2017)

bromley said:


> Jesus!
> 
> I think Lions TV can rival arsenalfans TV!


Nothing can rival that fuckwit turnout.


----------



## bromley (May 8, 2017)

Seriously though, why would you film yourself during a moment like that? I doubt any of us would come across as normal!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2017)

bromley said:


> why would you film yourself during a moment like that?


He is doing a live broadcast.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2017)

Congrats Millwall,though as per thread title you did conform to stereotype a bit there with the first pitch invasion at the new Wembley


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2017)

Excellent season for Millwall good cup run and promotion , well done.


----------



## bromley (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations, you bastards!


----------



## ffsear (May 20, 2017)




----------



## T & P (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations to the Lions!


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

ffsear said:


>



Is that the best you can do ? No trouble, no body killed or kidnapped you must be gutted. A few pissed up over excited fans got on. They didn't attack any players like one of yours did recently. Fuck off.


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

Its funny that week in week out there is aggro at premier games but it never makes the press. Spurs and chelsea battering each other, west ham fans fighting stewards and each other, united attacking mobs week in week out and fuck all. Palace fans wrecking there own team bus  Pitch invasion and no punches thrown- FRONT PAGE NEWS and pricks on the internet play holier than thou.
No one likes


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2017)

We were at Wembley last week and must say impressed people managed to get on the pitch. No harm done so can't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

JimW said:


> Congrats Millwall,though as per thread title you did conform to stereotype a bit there with the first pitch invasion at the new Wembley


We are more renowned for having a scrap. There was pitch invasions a plenty on the last day of the season at most grounds. Hardly conforming to stereotype.
Also, the divs that did run on got roundly booed and told to get off by our own. But of course that is not what the press are after.


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

JimW said:


> We were at Wembley last week and must say impressed people managed to get on the pitch. No harm done so can't see what the fuss is about.



We was three rows from the front and yes that is some jump and obstacle course. As usual the stewards stood and watched and once the fans got on they put up more fencing and barriers


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

Disgusting. Shut that club down.


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

Twitter is in meltdown   Fans from a certain premier club that has killed rival supporters want Millwall shut down for a pitch invasion.


----------



## sealion (May 20, 2017)

Another thought, Maybe wembley shouldn't sell beer at £5 a pop to people already drunk. Even better don't let drunk people through the turnstiles as it's illegal to do so.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Another thought, Maybe wembley shouldn't sell beer at £5 a pop to people already drunk. Even better don't let drunk people through the turnstiles as it's illegal to do so.


I made a point of not spending any money in there, forty quid for a non-league play-off the cheeky fuckers.


----------



## BCBlues (May 20, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Spurs and chelsea battering each other



I thought it was Spurs battering Spurs  after the semi.

Anyway, all that aside, well done Millwall. The Championship is gonna be a great league to play in next season. There's some big names in there, Villa, Forest, Wolves, Leeds, the Sheffield clubs amongst other big names from the past. Add into that a visit from Holloway with QPR  (if he's still there) and a couple of London derbies. A much better set of fixtures to look forward to.

Like I say, well done, the late goals at Rovers, Scunthorpe and today couldn't have done your nerves any good Sea Lion BigMoaner and the other Lions on here.


----------



## oryx (May 21, 2017)

Had no idea Jazzie B's son played for them. At least I know who Jazzie B is, unlike my partner who had never heard of him and when I said 'You know, Soul II Soul!' replied 'Who are they?' 

#livingunderastone

Well done Millwall and good luck in the Championship.


----------



## JimW (May 21, 2017)

oryx said:


> Had no idea Jazzie B's son played for them. At least I know who Jazzie B is, unlike my partner who had never heard of him and when I said 'You know, Soul II Soul!' replied 'Who are they?'
> 
> #livingunderastone
> 
> Well done Millwall and good luck in the Championship.


You making it for the Trophy final?


----------



## oryx (May 21, 2017)

Yes! Will report back on the National League thread. Meeting up with my bro and nephews so it should be a good day out regardless of the result.


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Another thought, Maybe wembley shouldn't sell beer at £5 a pop to people already drunk. *Even better don't let drunk people through the turnstiles as it's illegal to do so*.


Steady on!


----------



## mod (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations Millwall. Very pleased to see you back in the Championship.

mod (fulham fan)


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

JimW said:


> I made a point of not spending any money in there, forty quid for a non-league play-off the cheeky fuckers.


£104 for me and my son  and no concessions for students or under 18's.


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

mod said:


> Congratulations Millwall. Very pleased to see you back in the Championship.
> 
> mod (fulham fan)


Ta mate, We will struggle big time i think due to lack of funds, but we will have a go. Some nice derbies to look forward to and hopefully Holloway is still at qpr when we play them.


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

bromley said:


> Steady on!


There weren't many steady bods around wembley yesterday


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2017)

How to pitch invade properly!


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> £104 for me and my son  and no concessions for students or under 18's.


 I hope that was for hospitality? Explains why the ground wasn't full, Bradford are a well supported club at div 3 level.


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

bromley said:


> How to pitch invade properly!



Animals close the club down.


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

bromley said:


> I hope that was for hospitality? Explains why the ground wasn't full, Bradford are a well supported club at div 3 level.


No it wasn't. Four rows from the front just along from the corner flag. I think we sold 27k and had slightly more there than Bradford. Must have cost them an arm and a leg if you add on there train fares.


----------



## JTG (May 21, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> £104 for me and my son  and no concessions for students or under 18's.


Christ, really? Was that standard prices or what? Was surprised that both Bradford and Millwall took so few yesterday but this sort of thing explains it.

Anyway, many congratulations


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

I see that dirt rag the sun are outraged at us "animals and scum". These are the people that hack into dead peoples phones. Stay classy you cunts.


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2017)

JTG said:


> Was that standard prices or what?


Cheapest tickets up in the gods was £30 plus a booking fee. You could have paid up to £80 or more for club Wembley.


JTG said:


> Was surprised that both Bradford and Millwall took so few yesterday but this sort of thing explains it.


It is a costly day out if you have kids to take as well. Some Bradford were put off going because it was us ( yet it was there tramps that were looking for a row outside) they took a kicking and then hid behind the ob pointing out those horrible Millwall fans for defending themselves and there kids.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 21, 2017)

bromley said:


> How to pitch invade properly!




Still the guvnor of pitch invasions


----------



## J.C.Decaux (May 21, 2017)

.

There's a clip up on youtube of violent Bradford hooligans beating up two innocent millwall fans.






I hope that the full force of the british law catch up with these knuckle dragging neanderthals

It looks like that they're also stamping on the innocent millwall supporter when he's on the floor  pppffffffffffffffffffffffft! wotta bunch of cowards!


.......


.


.

.


----------



## bromley (May 22, 2017)

The police were effective weren't they.


----------



## J.C.Decaux (May 30, 2017)

.

The two  innocent millwall fans recieved injuries  by these scumbag bradford thug's.

Millwall fan, 21, will need facial reconstructive surgery after attack by Bradford fan - Southwark News


.


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2017)

At least he didn't lose his jumper. I do wonder how they knew he was a millwall fan and more importantly why the police just sat back and watched?


----------



## sealion (May 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> I do wonder how they knew he was a millwall fan


He didn't look like a tramp and had a southern accent.


bromley said:


> why the police just sat back and watched?


It's what they do at football. Let you have it while they film it like perverts and nick you at a later date.


----------



## LiamO (Jun 1, 2017)

bromley said:


> I do wonder how they knew he was a millwall fan



He was wearing this get up over his jumper







and eating jellied eels... and kept yelling "Gawd Bless yer guv'nor" as they kicked him.



bromley said:


> and more importantly why the police just sat back and watched?



wot sealion sed


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 1, 2017)

.


.





sealion said:


> He didn't look like a tramp and had a southern accent.
> 
> It's what they do at football. Let you have it while they film it like perverts and nick you at a later date.





I now live over the over side of the Thames, so I go south bermondsey - Ldn Bdge - Angel, anyhoo, after the Leicester at home game  i was with my nepthew, and the Police let us up onto the platform, we got surrounded by Leicester city fans, tho as luck had it, we got talking to them with regards to football, and I laughed, one shot on goal and yep, one tasty feckin goal and showed them my betting slip for a 1-0 'wall win. we were chatting and I we got invited to a watering hole over at Kings X for a pig's ear with them but I had to decli decline their offer,  when we arrived at Ldn Bdge I walked down to the underground escalater where there was officers dressed in public order fatigues, I asked for what reason are you waiting there for? are you setting up easy nickings?

.


----------



## sealion (Jun 5, 2017)

Sadly one of our fans is in hospital after being stabbed several times. He was in London bridge when those fucking scum went on there rampage. He was defending people getting attacked and steamed in only to get badly knifed around his body and hands. He has had surgery today and hopefully recovers fully, asap.

Get well soon Roy.


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 6, 2017)

^^^^


*A Miiiiiiiiwaaaw fan conforms with  resilient, stoic and heroic stereotype................*


Battlecry of hero hailed Lion of London Bridge after fighting off terror trio


.[/SIZE][/b]


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 6, 2017)

.

Good luck to Willow Winston on Thursday Millwall fans back artist in election campaign fighting regeneration well


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 6, 2017)

J.C.Decaux said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> *A Miiiiiiiiwaaaw fan conforms with  resilient, stoic and heroic stereotype................*
> ...



and here... Football fan fought London terror attackers with his fists shouting 'f**k you, I'm Millwall'
*London attack: Football fan shouted 'F*** you, I’m Millwall' and took on knife-wielding terrorists with his bare fists*

Is this not 'Peak Millwall' (Peak 'Wall) ? Where do MIllwall fans go from here? Is this like Man City post AGUERO (they will never have it as good as this)?


----------



## ffsear (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 7, 2017)

https://usatthebiglead.files.wordpress.com/2017/06/gettyimages-693014632.jpg


----------



## sealion (Jun 7, 2017)

LiamO said:


> He was wearing this get up over his jumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an eastender.


----------



## LiamO (Jun 8, 2017)

sealion said:


> That's an eastender.



Yes. My deliberate display of regional prejudice and ignorance was in response to your own, yew Kent caaaahnt/soft southern Jessie..



sealion said:


> He didn't look like a tramp and had a southern accent


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

J.C.Decaux said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> *A Miiiiiiiiwaaaw fan conforms with  resilient, stoic and heroic stereotype................*
> ...


“I didn’t think of my safety at the time. I’d had four or five pints — nothing major.

I can handle myself. But I was out with an old person and it was out of order."

Wonderful understatement.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2017)

anyone not going to dartford on the 8 July, Millwall XI are playing local rivals Fisher in Bermondsey on the same day. Mcgregor v mayweather's got nothing on this game, should be a good un. Fisher finished the season with a 10-1 mauling of erith town with 8 different names on the score sheet!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2017)

J.C.Decaux said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> *A Miiiiiiiiwaaaw fan conforms with  resilient, stoic and heroic stereotype................*
> ...



The hero of London Bridge caught on camera launching racist tirade

Hero Milwall fan in 'actually a cunt' shocker.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 6, 2017)

He's definitely Millwall.

Needs a proper fucking kicking too.


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

Riklet said:


> He's definitely Millwall.


No shit sherlock.


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2017)

This comes as no surprise to anyone who has followed the progress of the report. The terms of reference were set by Lewisham council, the report paid for by Lewisham council and all evidence given in private.

https://newbermondseysurreycanalind...ondsey-inquiry-executive-summary-nov-2017.pdf


----------



## pocketscience (Nov 28, 2017)

whitewash!
time to look into Dysons offshore business dealings?


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> whitewash!
> time to look into Dysons offshore business dealings?


I'm sure they will but it change things. Stitch up from Labour in favour of developers with off shore bank accounts.


----------



## agricola (Dec 21, 2017)

The CPO is back on, it seems:



> Lewisham council is still seeking a compulsory purchase of land leased by Millwall around the Den, according to an email sent by the borough’s deputy mayor.
> 
> Plans to seize the club’s leasehold land were abandoned at the start of the year after widespread outcry at a scheme Millwall say threatens the club’s future at their current home. In January this year Lewisham’s mayor, Steve Bullock, gave in to public pressure and announced that the CPO would “not proceed”.
> 
> ...



An absolute scandal if true.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 21, 2017)

Pricks.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2018)

Millwall confirm Cahill capture

Despite him being a toffee I always had a soft spot for Cahill.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 1, 2018)

> *A Miiiiiiiiwaaaw fan conforms with resilient, stoic and heroic stereotype................*
> 
> 
> Battlecry of hero hailed Lion of London Bridge after fighting off terror trio
> ...


‘Lion of London Bridge’ avoids jail after racist rant (click for more)






*Brixton resident Roy 'Lion of London Bridge' Lerner will submit to a rehabilitation requirement for anger management and diversity awareness, and he is banned from attending Neil Coyle MP’s office for two years.*​


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 21, 2018)

Fine.

If Cuntyboy Smith still wants a CPO, I reckon that we're still up for a scrap.
If they were uncomfortable last time around, then the word can be redefined.

And let's stop calling it an 'Independent Inquiry'
1. Renewal paid for it & LBL set the Terms of Reference, so not 'Independent'
2. Legally speaking, it was an Internal Review and not a Public Inquiry

Wall is Coming.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2019)

Danny Baker apologises for ‘racist’ royal baby tweet as he swiftly deletes monkey picture


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)

Danny can do one.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 9, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Danny can do one.


He's just been sacked by 5Live radio according to his Twitter.  I should unfollow him, I know, but watching him squirm this morning is way too much fun.  What a dickhead.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2019)

I fucking LOVE Danny Baker.

Definitely one of the good eggs in life. The pic was a bit nuts, but the thought it was racist to him, is one of the most inaccurate and unjust portrayals I can think of.

I'm a bit shocked tbh. Probably deserves its own thread, too.


----------



## hash tag (May 9, 2019)

Baker fired over 'stupid' royal baby tweet

"The 5Live presenter was accused of mocking the duchess's racial heritage."


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 9, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> I fucking LOVE Danny Baker.
> 
> Definitely one of the good eggs in life. The pic was a bit nuts, but the thought it was racist to him, is one of the most inaccurate and unjust portrayals I can think of.
> 
> I'm a bit shocked tbh. Probably deserves its own thread, too.



I'm shocked too, but seriously there's no way he didn't know that tweet was racist.  Like I said on the royal baby thread, he's definitely not that naive.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> I fucking LOVE Danny Baker.
> 
> Definitely one of the good eggs in life. The pic was a bit nuts, but the thought it was racist to him, is one of the most inaccurate and unjust portrayals I can think of.
> 
> I'm a bit shocked tbh. Probably deserves its own thread, too.


He is obviously a genuine racist who knew what he was doing and deserves this. The Boston bomb tweet was another disgusting right-wing dog whistle.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> He is obviously a genuine racist who knew what he was doing and deserves this. The Boston bomb tweet was another disgusting right-wing dog whistle.


Boston Bomb tweet?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 9, 2019)

I don't know what to think on this. Obviously out of context it looks fucking appalling.

He's has a thing for years on his radio show about monkeys dressed in various uniforms or as posh people, he was pissed watching the football, and he deleted it, said he had missed the context and apologised immediately. Plus I hate Twitter dogpiles. He's a loudmouth controversialist but I have genuinely never heard anything racist from him before and he's always been a lefty (not that lefties can't be racist). I find it hard to believe that even pissed you wouldn't see the problem with that image, but I'm also inclined to give people the benefit of the doubt when they immediately take responsibility and I don't think people should lose their jobs over social media outrage.

Obviously if there's a lot more out there about him I haven't seen I'd change my mind. There's a limit to benefit of the doubt.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2019)

That people can think he chose that picture because the baby is mixed race is just flabbergasting.  

There are lots better ways to commit career suicide.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2019)

I've always liked him and yeah I can see it fits with his "monkeys dressed as famous people" theme he's been doing for years but come on. He cannot be unaware of the monkey chants that still go on in football, he cannot have been unaware of the connotations of that image.

It's beyond just naive stupidity.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've always liked him and yeah I can see it fits with his "monkeys dressed as famous people" theme he's been doing for years but come on. He cannot be unaware of the monkey chants that still go on in football, he cannot have been unaware of the connotations of that image.
> 
> It's beyond just naive stupidity.



So you think it was a deliberate choice?  He sat there and thought "you know what, now is the time to let the world know I'm a massive racist so I'm going to destroy my career and make everybody hate me just so I can make a racist joke on twitter".

Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Fucking hell. Mental gymnastics from the apologists here.

Judges are going to give you straight 6's.


----------



## planetgeli (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> So you think it was a deliberate choice?  He sat there and thought "you know what, now is the time to let the world know I'm a massive racist so I'm going to destroy my career and make everybody hate me just so I can make a racist joke on twitter".
> 
> Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?



I think ‘career’ is a strong word for the famous anti-racist Danny Baker. May have peaked with those Daz commercials in the 70s.

Or you think the sausage sandwich game is high culture?

He knew what he was doing. And if he didn’t know what he was doing, that’s just as bad. 

In Australia they’d call him a “bloody idiot”. And they’d be right.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?



Fan of a racist club. Doesn't bother him.
Generally a bit of a cunt.
Totally aware of racial connotations of chimp photos as a result of being a steward at a racist club.

He did it out of plausible deniability maybe. Who cares what his excuse his. He's got himself sacked before for being a cock. Anyone remember the "You are the cunt" strip from Viz that dealt with that?

He should go back to doing Win, Lose, or Draw. On his own. In a basement.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> So you think it was a deliberate choice?  He sat there and thought "you know what, now is the time to let the world know I'm a massive racist so I'm going to destroy my career and make everybody hate me just so I can make a racist joke on twitter".
> 
> Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?


Sorry but if I as a middle aged white woman with a passing interest in football who has not gone through the experiences such as Rutita1 mentioned earlier can see it's racist then you're telling me that someone who has, however tangentially, witnessed such experiences can't see the racial connotations of that image?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> So you think it was a deliberate choice?  He sat there and thought "you know what, now is the time to let the world know I'm a massive racist so I'm going to destroy my career and make everybody hate me just so I can make a racist joke on twitter".
> 
> Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?



Do you seriously think he didn't realise the connotations of the picture he tweeted?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 9, 2019)

He'll be snapped up by Virgin, Talksport or LBC before long.

Or advertising Daz.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

BBC defends Danny Baker’s anti-Irish tweet in wake of Boston bombing

C U N T


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2019)

And, like I said, I was a Danny Baker fan, I liked listening to his show, I really, really wish he hadn't done this but he has and it's right he was sacked.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> That people can think he chose that picture because the baby is mixed race is just flabbergasting.
> 
> There are lots better ways to commit career suicide.


That people like you are so quick to blame us who think he does know and could have done better isn't even flabbergasting anymore it just the same old apologist nonsense.

DB isn't your old gran or parent from a bygone time when it was alright to link Blackness and monkeys  many here are quick to use as an excuse. He is culturally and media savvy. He will also have been aware of the dodegy as fuck racist stuff that has already been posted online because MM is mixed.


That he didn't think about it is no defence. He didn't think because he doesn't care says all it needs to.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Do you seriously think he didn't realise the connotations of the picture he tweeted?



He has just spent ten minutes on James O'Brien's LBC programme playing the victim ... which included a claim that _he was unaware that the Duchess of Sussex / Meghan Markle is of mixed race / bi-racial_.


----------



## TopCat (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Fan of a racist club. Doesn't bother him..


Shit stirring cunt


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Shit stirring cunt



Fuck off. Millwall IS a racist club and fuck you if you think it's "shit-stirring" to bring that up.
It isn't.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Do you seriously think he didn't realise the connotations of the picture he tweeted?



Yes. Pretty obviously, tbh.


----------



## TopCat (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Fuck off. Millwall IS a racist club and fuck you if you think it's "shit-stirring" to bring that up.
> It isn't.


You know fuck all.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 9, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Yes. Pretty obviously, tbh.



But he's extremely media-savvy.  He's also been going to football all his life.  How on earth wouldn't he realise that tweet was racist?


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

TopCat said:


> You know fuck all.



Gr8 post m8!


----------



## Ax^ (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> So you think it was a deliberate choice?  He sat there and thought "you know what, now is the time to let the world know I'm a massive racist so I'm going to destroy my career and make everybody hate me just so I can make a racist joke on twitter".
> 
> Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?



Shane he could not blame ambient eh


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> He has just spent ten minutes on James O'Brien's LBC programme playing the victim ... which included a claim that _he was unaware that the Duchess of Sussex / Meghan Markle is of mixed race / bi-racial_.


 Fucking lol.  A fucking coward as well as being a fucking liar.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

It's almost as if I went to Millwall once and saw a fan jumping up and down on the "Kick Racism Out" billboard.

Oh, wait. I did see that. It really happened.


----------



## planetgeli (May 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> He has just spent ten minutes on James O'Brien's LBC programme playing the victim ... which included a claim that _he was unaware that the Duchess of Sussex / Meghan Markle is of mixed race / bi-racial_.



He’s probably never followed the news on his employers station Radio5Live-the news and sport station. Neither of which cover his shit show.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 9, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> He’s probably never followed the news on his employers station Radio5Live-the news and sport station. Neither of which cover his shit show.


Everyfuckingone knows MM is mixed race. Why is he even being interviewed here? Just chuck him off the airwaves. For good.


----------



## planetgeli (May 9, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Everyfuckingone knows MM is mixed race. Why is he even being interviewed here? Just chuck him off the airwaves. For good.



Do you miss my sarcasm deliberately lbj? You seem to do it a lot.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> But he's extremely media-savvy.  He's also been going to football all his life.  How on earth wouldn't he realise that tweet was racist?



Because he's an idiot and/or made a mistake.

I do not think he is a racist. It has never been a feature of a career that I have followed closely, (albeit only relatively recently).

I am coming round to the understanding he needed to be fired, and similarly understand the instinctive pile-on from people without context, but it's a shit state of affairs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> He has just spent ten minutes on James O'Brien's LBC programme playing the victim ... which included a claim that _he was unaware that the Duchess of Sussex / Meghan Markle is of mixed race / bi-racial_.



Coming back to this...it's a masterclass in why he shouldn't lie like this to cover his arse. Who is he now gonna say he thought Meghan's mum Doria is? Her maid? Keep digging cunt.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 9, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Do you miss my sarcasm deliberately lbj? You seem to do it a lot.


Appears I did miss it, sorry.  Not deliberately. I don't deliberately miss sarcasm. 

good chance for Pickman's to like a post having a go at me, though. Well done, pickers.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Appears I did miss it, sorry.  Not deliberately. I don't deliberately miss sarcasm.
> 
> good chance for Pickman's to like a post having a go at me, though. Well done, pickers.


i am Pickman's model
i am not Pickers
some people seem to have great difficulty telling two posters apart
i'm not surprised you're one of them


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Fuck off. Millwall IS a racist club and fuck you if you think it's "shit-stirring" to bring that up.
> It isn't.



Sadly, there are a lot of racist Millwall fans (as they're are at many clubs). But there are many who aren't, and a fair few who are dedicated antifascists.  I don't think it's accurate to describe Milwall as a racist club (and that's from a Luton fan, with no love lost for Millwall).


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> Sadly, there are a lot of racist Millwall fans (as they're are at many clubs). But there are many who aren't, and a fair few who are dedicated antifascists.  I don't think it's accurate to describe Milwall as a racist club (and that's from a Luton fan, with no love lost for Millwall).



I think it is fair. It's woven into their DNA more than any other English football club. Sorry for the nice fans but decades of their overt displays of racism by a visible and sizeable minority means they have to put up with the label.


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Regarding Baker, I guess we'll never know for sure what he was thinking, but, at the very best, he was incredibly crass.  And the ridiculous claim that he didn't know she was mixed race makes him look stupid.  I'd say a sacking was in order.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> Regarding Baker, I guess we'll never know for sure what he was thinking, but, at the very best, he was incredibly crass.



He was thinking "this is plausibly deniable". Fuck off everyone pretending he was confused or tired or drunk or whatever.


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I think it is fair. It's woven into their DNA more than any other English football club. Sorry for the nice fans but decades of their overt displays of racism by a visible and sizeable minority means they have to put up with the label.



Judging a group of people by the worst actions of a minority within that group. 

And what does labeling the club that way acheive.  By ignoring the good work of antifascists, you're effectively surrendering the club to the enemy.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Okay. When the good work of anti-fascists overtakes, supplants, and replaces that of the racists, I'll reassess accordingly. At the moment, not convinced.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I think it is fair. It's woven into their DNA more than any other English football club.



What do you mean when you say 'woven into their DNA'?


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

oryx said:


> What do you mean when you say 'woven into their DNA'?



It's been a fundamental part of the club's fanbase, image, behaviour. More so than any other English club - a bit of competition there but Millwall the winners.


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Okay. When the good work of anti-fascists overtakes, supplants, and replaces that of the racists, I'll reassess accordingly. At the moment, not convinced.



How do you measure the contribution of the vast majority of people at Milwall who don't engage in racist behaviour?


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> How do you measure the contribution of the vast majority of people at Milwall who don't engage in racist behaviour?



Don't know that to be a fact and don't give a fuck. Heard _literally_ the majority of the stadium singing Hillsborough songs so think they're cunts anyway.


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Don't know that to be a fact and don't give a fuck. Heard _literally_ the majority of the stadium singing Hillsborough songs so think they're cunts anyway.



I don't believe you.

And, Munich songs anyone?


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> And, Munich songs anyone?


It's true so fuck you. And so what?


----------



## 8ball (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> ...and the ridiculous claim that he didn't know she was mixed race makes him look stupid.




If he didn't know she was mixed race, I want some tips from him regarding how to completely avoid all coverage and mention of the Royals!


----------



## BCBlues (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Fuck off. Millwall IS a racist club and fuck you if you think it's "shit-stirring" to bring that up.
> It isn't.



It is. Same with the crap you came out with about "Nazi Chelsea" in the other thread while most people were celebrating a great football game.

As stated above people like you gift it to fascists by stating that certain clubs are racist or nazi. You have no interest in anything these clubs do to counter racism and no thought for genuine fans who have to constantly explain that no, they're (we're) not racist.

You sound like a Sun reader who doesnt need much information to pass opinions, just a little shock horror headlined article.


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> It's true so fuck you. And so what?


And you're a bullshitting, hypocritical glory hunting 'fan' looking down on decent fans who support their home-town club, by branding them all according to the worst behaviour of a few arseholes.  Which is a cunt's trick.


----------



## 8ball (May 9, 2019)

It's nice how football brings people together.


----------



## klang (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> And, Munich songs anyone?


----------



## Maggot (May 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> So you think it was a deliberate choice?  He sat there and thought "you know what, now is the time to let the world know I'm a massive racist so I'm going to destroy my career and make everybody hate me just so I can make a racist joke on twitter".
> 
> Seriously?  He weighed up the pros and cons and decided to go for it?  How does that make any sense?


Exactly. He has absolutely no reason to make a deliberately racist tweet. He's not  racist.


TBF I had no idea that Megan was mixed race until fairly recently, it's not obvious.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)




----------



## klang (May 9, 2019)

good grief!


----------



## klang (May 9, 2019)

FOR MONTHS ON END THE PRESS WAS ON ABOUT MEGHAN BEING MIXED RACE.
A BBC PRESENTER TWEETS ABOUT HER GIVING BIRTH TO A MONKEY.

wtf else is there to say?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Exactly. He has absolutely no reason to make a deliberately racist tweet. He's not  racist.


Maggot
What is an actual racist? Someone who identifies as one?

Racism isn't a final destination type of thing. People who don't identify as racist can and do/say racist things.

People who are otherwise sound, who you look up to for other reasons, who you love, your friends, who you drink with, who have Black partners and colleagues and think of themselves as anti-racists can and do say a wide range of things that are racist.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

8ball said:


> It's nice how football brings people together.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> More so than any other English club - a bit of competition there but Millwall the winners.



Speaking from personal experience I have been to The Den about eight times (most recently last year) and never heard or seen anything racist. Now only an idiot would deny there's racism among some Millwall fans - there was a particularly nasty incident recently. But I have seen racist things at other clubs, including a gut-wrenchingly ugly incident at Wembley concerning Leeds fans, which was directed at an entirely innocent and uninvolved passer-by.

That doesn't mean I think all Leeds fans or the club are racist, just that a minority of supporters at a worryingly large number of football clubs are racist morons.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> And you're a bullshitting, hypocritical glory hunting 'fan' looking down on decent fans who support their home-town club, by branding them all according to the worst behaviour of a few arseholes.  Which is a cunt's trick.


Want the match report from the day of the game of Hillsborough chants? What's happened in recorded. Not a liar so fuck off.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

It always just a minority isn't it? Apologists. You're happy going there and singing along with them though.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> It always just a minority isn't it? Apologists. You're happy going there and singing along with them though.



What makes you think I 'sing along with them'?

Which paragon of a non-racist club do you support, BTW?


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

oryx said:


> What makes you think I 'sing along with them'?
> 
> Which paragon of a non-racist club do you support, BTW?



Ha!

I'm a Liverpool fan but I've been in Madrid 10 years now.

I have a season ticket for Rayo Vallecano, and I chose them because I liked the neighbourhood and lived there, and I couldn't stick being in a ground with the fash at Real and Atleti. Rayo is very left-wing indeed and actively anti-racist. Very much part of the club's identity. An absolute paragon of a non-racist club.

Liverpool had their issues like most clubs in the 80s. Letters to John Barnes from racist fans etc.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Liverpool had their issues like most clubs in the 80s. Letters to John Barnes from racist fans etc.



In the 80s? This is Liverpool that openly supported Suarez when he racially abused Patrice Evra (in 2012)?

But I guess you support a non-racist Spanish club, so that makes it alright.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

oryx said:


> In the 80s? This is Liverpool that openly supported Suarez when he racially abused Patrice Evra (in 2012)?
> 
> But I guess you support a non-racist Spanish club, so that makes it alright.



Okay. Fair point there. I should have thought of that. But Millwall fans always do this. What if was a member of the Ku-Klux Klan? Doesn't have anything to do with Millwall's problems does it? Deflect all you like but your club are scum.

e2a Liverpool's support of Suárez was wrong, but it's not the same as being a historically racist club - the most famously racist club in the whole country - one which has problems every single season.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Okay. Fair point there. I should have thought of that. But Millwall fans always do this. What if was a member of the Ku-Klux Klan? Doesn't have anything to do with Millwall's problems does it? Deflect all you like but your club are scum.
> 
> e2a Liverpool's support of Suárez was wrong, but it's not the same as being a historically racist club - the most famously racist club in the whole country - one which has problems every single season.



Millwall aren't really 'my' club - they're actually my boyfriend's club and the local team here.

While Millwall undoubtedly have some racist shithead fans, I'm not aware of the club itself backing an openly racist player, although I accept you have said it's wrong.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

oryx said:


> Millwall aren't really 'my' club - they're actually my boyfriend's club and the local team here.
> 
> While Millwall undoubtedly have some racist shithead fans, I'm not aware of the club itself backing an openly racist player, although I accept you have said it's wrong.



Well. I'm sure you're a nice person. Most on Urban are. It's justified that I hate Millwall and understandable that its fans stick up for the club. Good place to leave it until the next time there's an incident from the "tiny" minority.


----------



## Favelado (May 9, 2019)

Athos said:


> And you're a bullshitting, hypocritical glory hunting 'fan' looking down on decent fans who support their home-town club, by branding them all according to the worst behaviour of a few arseholes.  Which is a cunt's trick.



What's the bigger crime?

Being a 6 year old who chose Liverpool for a bit of glory?
Or sticking with a very racist club when you're an adult, all in the name of convenience, because it's closer than some other non-racist clubs?
Also, pretending it's a FEW arseholes when it's a hell of a lot more than that.

I think I can forgive 6 year old me, ta.


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Well. I'm sure you're a nice person. Most on Urban are. It's justified that I hate Millwall and understandable that its fans stick up for the club. Good place to leave it until the next time there's an incident from the "tiny" minority.



I'm sure you are too. We'll just have to agree to disagree about whether Millwall are an inherently racist club.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2019)

You _were_ warned ...



GarveyLives said:


> A dose of reality soup?:
> 
> _
> 
> ...









*One of the images seen by the entire world shortly before 1.00 p.m. UK time, Wednesday 8 May 2019*






*The response of twitter user (with half a million followers) and veteran broadcaster Danny Baker (who "did not know who had had the 'Royal Baby'") approximately five hours later.*​


> _"Baker’s tweet perpetuating the *image of black people as sub-human* says so much about race relations in Britain today ..."_



Danny Baker's Tweet Makes It Painfully Obvious The Royal Baby Won't Solve Racism In The UK



> _"But whether or not his intentions were pure is beside the point. We live in a world that has *habitually dehumanised black people*, and relied on comedy as a crutch to do so. Danny Baker lives in that world too. It isn’t something he can dismiss or ignore. His choice to seek out, upload and tweet that photo without apparently pausing to think speaks to that much bigger, more dangerous phenomenon ..."_



Danny Baker’s excuses don’t cut it – the impact of racism is inseparable from the intent


----------



## Athos (May 9, 2019)

Favelado said:


> What's the bigger crime?
> 
> Being a 6 year old who chose Liverpool for a bit of glory?
> Or sticking with a very racist club when you're an adult, all in the name of convenience, because it's closer than some other non-racist clubs?
> ...



I think the six year old you was a cunt,  and so is the current you.

People support the clubs that are part of their community. It doesn't mean they agree with all the views of every other supporter.

I know loads of antifascist Milwall.   It's bollocks to say it's a racist club.


----------



## Favelado (May 10, 2019)

Athos said:


> I think the six year old you was a cunt,  and so is the current you.



That's a good comeback! Credit where it's due. I laughed.

I'm sure there are some nice Millwall fans. 
Good luck with the mental gymnastics though. Can't be easy.


----------



## Favelado (May 10, 2019)

This article is a good read for anyone on the thread.

‘No one likes us’ is a millstone for Millwall and those who do care | Daniel Taylor

n Mel’s cafe on Ilderton Road the posters on the wall declare “Lions have Pride not Prejudice”. Millwall have positive links with groups such as Show Racism the Red Card and have embraced local projects such as the Save Lewisham hospital campaign. There are plenty of people connected to the club who will argue there is more good than bad, that the media need to change the tune and that a lot has changed since the days when BBC Radio 5 had an advertising poster for “Earthquakes, Wars and Millwall reports as they happen”. And, to a degree, it is true. Millwall are not always the sap in football’s family tree. It is just difficult sometimes to accept this sugarcoated version of events when there is also mobile‑phone footage from that Everton game of the home supporters in the Dockers stand singing: “I would rather be a Paki than a scouse.”

Millwall’s chief executive, Steve Kavanagh, subsequently talked about the club being damaged by 30 to 40 people. It looks and sounds like more. “This isn’t just a Millwall thing,” Kavanagh said. “This happens across society ... we can’t be responsible for educating the whole of south-east London.” Maybe, but it is difficult to imagine the same happening at, say, Charlton or Crystal Palace and Kavanagh was pushing his luck when he said it would be untrue to say this kind of chant had not been heard at other football grounds this season.* A simple call to Kick It Out confirms there have been absolutely no reports of anything similar happening elsewhere.
*


----------



## Athos (May 10, 2019)

The idea that it's hard to imagine that shit happening at Charlton is bollocks; I was their this season, and there was loads of it.

And I've heard it at e.g. Leeds, Cardiff, Bristol Rovers, Chelsea, West Ham, all in the last couple of years.

There's cunts at every club.  But clubs shouldn't be surrendered to them, and the fact that most fans aren't like that forgotten.

I guess part of the reason I feel so strongly about it is that I've been in a battle for my club; and we're winning - you'll no longer hear anyone chanting racist songs


----------



## [62] (May 10, 2019)

I've only ever met two Millwall fans. One was an SWP member and the other was a solidly left-wing woman who was a union rep at Lewisham Council. Apart from Danny Baker, the only fan in the public eye I know of was Bob Crow.

Sorry to hear they're all racists.


----------



## LiamO (May 10, 2019)

[62] said:


> I've only ever met two Millwall fans. One was an SWP member and the other was a solidly left-wing woman who was a union rep at Lewisham Council. Apart from Danny Baker, the only fan in the public eye I know of was Bob Crow.
> 
> Sorry to hear they're all racists.



500 likes for this post


----------



## GarveyLives (May 10, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> He has just spent ten minutes on James O'Brien's LBC programme playing the victim ... which included a claim that _he was unaware that the Duchess of Sussex / Meghan Markle is of mixed race / bi-racial_.



I see.

Revealed: Danny Baker tweeted about royal baby two days before posting 'racist' monkey tweet - _despite trying to claim he 'didn't know it was Meghan who had given birth'_


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Exactly. He has absolutely no reason to make a deliberately racist tweet. He's not  racist.
> 
> 
> TBF I had no idea that Megan was mixed race until fairly recently, it's not obvious.


In the (paraphrased) coined words of Jonathan Swift... "There are none so blind as those who will not see"


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> In the (paraphrased) coined words of Jonathan Swift... "There are none so blind as those who will not see"


Why do you think he did it?  Was he sitting there thinking 'I know, I'll throw away my 40 year career in broadcasting by making a racist and offensive tweet.' 

The idea that he could keep his racism hidden throughout all those 40 years of writing and TV and radio presenting, and then suddenly let it out in the most offensive way possible, is pretty ridiculous. Or has he only just become racist?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Why do you think he did it?  Was he sitting there thinking 'I know, I'll throw away my 40 year career in broadcasting by making a racist and offensive tweet.'
> 
> The idea that he could keep his racism hidden throughout all those 40 years of writing and TV and radio presenting, and then suddenly let it out in the most offensive way possible, is pretty ridiculous. Or has he only just become racist?



Maggot Why are you talking about racism as if it can only ever be one thing and manifest in one way>



Rutita1 said:


> Maggot
> What is an actual racist? Someone who identifies as one?
> 
> Racism isn't a final destination type of thing. People who don't identify as racist can and do/say racist things.
> ...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Why do you think he did it?


I think he forgot not to be racist.


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Maggot Why are you talking about racism as if it can only ever be one thing and manifest in one way>


I don't understand your point. All I am saying is that he was not deliberately trying to be racist. Do you think he was?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> I don't understand your point. All I am saying is that he was not deliberately trying to be racist. Do you think he was?


I didn't think he did it deliberately, until I saw those other tweets. Now there's no doubt in my mind that the guy's racist.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 17, 2020)

Meet 55-year old former British Transport Police and now Tesco delivery driver *Bryn Male*, who is reportedly an "avid" Millwall FC fan with a club tattoo on his leg ...









... on Saturday 13 June 2020, *Mr Male* was one of a large number of pro-Racism 'protestors' who travelled to central London in response to 'Black Lives Matter' protests the previous week, in order to 'defend' statues.  Apparently, Mr Male's 'defence' of the statues concerned included telling other members of the public near the Royal Festival Hall _"F*** Black Lives Matter"_.  

Apparently this did not go down too well with other members of the public ...






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Fortunately for ex-Detective Constable (and reported Millwall "fanatic") Male, Patrick Hutchinson, a personal trainer and grandfather, had formed a group with four of his friends, who are part of London-based close protection group Ark Security, to protect young Black Lives Matter protesters from getting caught up in the violence at the protests. According to Mr Hutchinson "I wasn't thinking, I was just thinking of a human being on the floor. It wasn't going to end well had we not intervened," Mr Hutchinson said. "I had no other thoughts in my mind apart from getting to safety."*


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 55-year old former British Transport Police and now Tesco delivery driver *Bryn Male*, who is reportedly an "avid" Millwall FC fan with a club tattoo on his leg ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This story just gets better and better.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 17, 2020)

He's just another one of a tiny, tiny minority. It's SO unlucky that these things often have a Millwall angle.


----------



## petee (Jun 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Mr Male*




​


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2020)

I liked the way the story in the Mail stressed that he'd got incensed about the attack on the statues. Incensed he was.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I liked the way the story in the Mail stressed that he'd got incensed about the attack on the statues. Incensed he was.



incensed as a newt, by the sound of things...


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 18, 2020)

Favelado said:


> He's just another one of a tiny, tiny minority. It's SO unlucky that these things often have a Millwall angle.


It was the fact that it turns out he's an ex-copper that caught my eye, (OK, yeah BTP are third division filth, but they are still filth) TBH, I feel sorry for decent Millwall fans.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 19, 2020)

Favelado said:


> He's just another one of a tiny, tiny minority. It's SO unlucky that these things often have a Millwall angle.



Go fuck yourself again.

If you want to stereotype then let's go you thieving, murdering, whining, victim, doley cunt.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 19, 2020)

I may have to start checking the Liverpool echo.

I'm sure it is all roses.

Salt of the earth.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 19, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Go fuck yourself again.
> 
> If you want to stereotype then let's go you thieving, murdering, whining, victim, doley cunt.



Typical.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 19, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Typical.



What conforming with stereotypes


----------



## Favelado (Jun 19, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Go fuck yourself again.
> 
> If you want to stereotype then let's go you thieving, murdering, whining, victim, doley cunt.



Excuse me. Millwall does has a genuine historical problem with racism.

Liverpudlians do not have a historical issue with being those things.

Would you like to take that back please?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 19, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> What conforming with stereotypes



So clever. If you dismiss racism at millwall as an unfair stereotype it says a lot about you.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Excuse me. Millwall does has a genuine historical problem with racism.
> 
> Liverpudlians do not have a historical issue with being those things.
> 
> Would you like to take that back please?



No


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> No



It's fine. Repeat the lies of the Sun and Boris Johnson on a left-wing forum because you're upset because it hurts because you know the insults about Millwall are true.

The worst incidence of mass racism I've ever seen in my life happened at The Den.

We've had testimony from stewards at Millwall on this thread about the racism.

Time and time again we've seen evidence of a SIGNIFICANT section of Millwall fans absolutely mad for racism. The photos, the videos, the absolute stone cold fact that it's ture.

That hurts you so you have to counter with lies from people from Liverpool and throw the C-word around.

Diddums. You have to live with it.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

I dont


Favelado said:


> Excuse me. Millwall does has a genuine historical problem with racism.
> 
> Liverpudlians do not have a historical issue with being those things.
> 
> Would you like to take that back please?



Historical problem.

Please show me an example of the club being racist.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> I dont
> 
> 
> Historical problem.
> ...



Read the thread.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> It's fine. Repeat the lies of the Sun and Boris Johnson on a left-wing forum because you're upset because it hurts because you know the insults about Millwall are true.
> 
> The worst incidence of mass racism I've ever seen in my life happened at The Den.
> 
> ...



We have gone through this already and obviously you are still upset.

Some fans are racist cunts.

Most aren't.

You little hubcap thieving fuckwit.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Apologies to any Liverpool fans btw.

Just trying to get a point across


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> We have gone through this already and obviously you are still upset.
> 
> Some fans are racist cunts.
> 
> ...



Millwall has the highest percentage of overt racists in its ground at a home game than any other game in the English league.

A fact.

Your sad little hubcap jokes are irrelevant. There's the truth and there's digs.

You know I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Apologies to any Liverpool fans btw.
> 
> Just trying to get a point across



But you can't win the debate because you're not making a point.

What is your point?

Stereotypes?

Millwall is historically racist.

Scousers aren't historically thieving murdering scum. 

You're not making sense.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Millwall has the highest percentage of overt racists in its ground at a home game than any other game in the English league.
> 
> A fact.
> 
> ...



Show me your "fact" then.

Got any stats?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

I bet most Liverpool fans would be ashamed of you supporting them.

A fact!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> I bet most Liverpool fans would be ashamed of you supporting them.
> 
> A fact!


gr8 post m8!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> But you can't win the debate because you're not making a point.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> ...





Favelado said:


> gr8 post m8!



W8ting for fax


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

I'll never give up on this thread because all Millwall fans have got is strawmen and tantrums. Going to stand shoulder to shoulder with England's most overtly racist support week after week - defending it with classist jibes about other fans, tantrums, strawmen, denials, and the fig leaves of community schemes.

But they all know the truth when they log off the forum. And that's what upsets them.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I'll never give up on this thread because all Millwall fans have got is strawmen and tantrums. Going to stand shoulder to shoulder with England's most overtly racist support week after week - defending it with classist jibes about other fans, tantrums, strawmen, denials, and the fig leaves of community schemes.
> 
> But they all know the truth when they log off the forum. And that's what upsets them.



You are a fucking weirdo mate 

Do you live in a little bubble?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Still waiting for your facts!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Apologies to any normal scousers/Liverpool fans btw!

I was trying to make a point.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Still waiting for your facts!



Read the thread.

It's documented with real life experience. There are stats on here, and to be honest - it's so well documented that it's not like I'm making an outlandish claim. You've  just thrown insults around.

Even 2 weeks before lockdown there was a problem with Millwall fans shotuing racism at a Birmingham player. It happens around the country but it's SO consistent and so obvious with Millwall. It's deep in the DNA. Even go back one page on the thread and read what Kick it Out said in 2019.

Stats. Personal experience. Common knowledge.

It's all there. You figure it out. But you don't need to because you know really.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Apologies to any normal scousers/Liverpool fans btw!
> 
> I was trying to make a point.



You are deluded. They will see you for what you are.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> You are deluded. They will see you for what you are.



Fine.

We do have our fair share of scumbags. I'm not pretending otherwise.

I didn't start supporting Millwall because it's a "racist" club.  A bit like all the other fans I know.

i don't give a fuck what you think tbh. That is the good thing about Millwall.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Read the thread.
> 
> It's documented with real life experience. There are stats on here, and to be honest - it's so well documented that it's not like I'm making an outlandish claim. You've  just thrown insults around.
> 
> ...



Deep in the DNA?

What my family DNA. My mates?

Still waiting for your "facts" not anecdotal "Stats"

You little weasel fuck.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Fine.
> 
> We do have our fair share of scumbags. I'm not pretending otherwise.
> 
> ...



More than your fair share. And you must sit there and accept all the racism going on around you. Or maybe you just conveniently don’t hear it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Go fuck yourself again.
> 
> If you want to stereotype then let's go you thieving, murdering, whining, victim, doley cunt.


Calm down


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

I will regret saying this.

I'm sorry a bad man scared you on the train. I'm even more sorry if he was Millwall.

I am even sorrier you never got a proper pasting mind because you sound like you deserve one.




B.I.G said:


> More than your fair share. And you must sit there and accept all the racism going on around you. Or maybe you just conveniently don’t hear it.



Hoho fucking ho.

No, I've never ever stood up and shouted at some cunt who was taking the piss. I have never had words with mates and East Side upper about it etc.

Never!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> I will regret saying this.
> 
> I'm sorry a bad man scared you on the train. I'm even more sorry if he was Millwall.
> 
> I am even sorrier you never got a proper pasting mind because you sound like you deserve one.


Ah come on. You don't mean that. You've had a few.

Let's come back tomorrow and disagree but better.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Ah come on. You don't mean that. You've had a few.
> 
> Let's come back tomorrow and disagree but better.



I actually did

I do regret it now so am sorry 

I get agitated though because  it's not the club's or majority of fans like that. We have a rep and although deserved it isn't a racist one really. It's everyone we give stick to.

It is sort of self perpuating as mostly everywhere you go you get "oh Millwall"  OB with batons/dogs. Every other club wanting to have a little pop.

It can be slightly disconcerting for the fan that just wants to go away have a few in the local pubs etc.

All the time it's your "fucking Millwall" and you just want a pint..

I haven't been for a while so this has made me reminisce.

You do get a load of cunts. But every other club has them and a few extra attach themselves for rep on big game days.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Last thing.

I didn't choose Millwall either. I wanted to support Tottenham as they had the glamour team with Hoddle, Ardiles, Villa etc.  

I didn't have a choice though as it was a family decision and after being abducted to the Den a few times that was it.

Happy about it though as sod being a Spurs fan!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> More than your fair share. And you must sit there and accept all the racism going on around you. Or maybe you just conveniently don’t hear it.



Last last thing. There is no racism going on all around in the ground.

That is a load of shit.


When did you last beat your missus btw?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Last last thing. There is no racism going on all around in the ground.
> 
> That is a load of shit.
> 
> ...











						FA investigate racist chanting at Millwall vs Everton FA Cup tie
					

A section of the home support was filmed shouting racist abuse as their side progressed in the FA Cup




					www-mirror-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> FA investigate racist chanting at Millwall vs Everton FA Cup tie
> 
> 
> A section of the home support was filmed shouting racist abuse as their side progressed in the FA Cup
> ...



That was me..about 20 years ago.

It was just a laugh. Any stats yet?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

I do remember bad chants.

Simon Weston was vile. But only against Cardiff who kept chanting about Argentina.

I also remember chants about Dave Jones.

Oi Dave Jones leave those kids alone.

Also Graham Rix Sex Offender for the full 90 as well.

Fat cunt is a virgin at some gobbby porcine chap  who was giving us the slit throat which was obviously hilarious. He left after half time as a few got near. 

You can't read. You can't write.u can drive a tractor your a Bristol rovers in fan you are a fucking wanker.

Go down the pub, drink ten pints get absolutely plastered. Go back home beat the wife. Dirty Northern Bastard.

It wasn't about race.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

What was the council house chant racist to both Koreans and to the scousers.

Here we go.

"Park, Park, wherever you may be, You *eat* dogs in *your* home country, *Could be worse*, *could be Scouse*, *Eating rats in your council house *

Lock all those dirty racist Mancs up*!*


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

There we have it then. Told you.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2020)

The clumsy labelling of certain clubs as being racist and therefore all supporters of those clubs as being racist due to the actions of a minority does nothing to assist those who are fighting the racists at those clubs .


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2020)

Strawman in there. Can you spot it?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Favelado said:


> There we have it then. Told you.




Arseholes yes, definitely at times.

Racists in the crowd as well. Of course.

You should be able to recognise that as you seem to live up your own arse!

I take my earlier comment back and am sorry you didn't get a proper slap tbh.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Arseholes yes, definitely at times.
> 
> Racists in the crowd as well. Of course.
> 
> ...



Another unpleasant character tolerated on this forum.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Another unpleasant character tolerated on this forum.



I am deeply unpleasant person and did try for a banning last night tbh.

I never have claimed to be a paragon of virtue mind.

What's your excuse?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

PS mods.

Feel free to permaban me. I won't bother trying to sneak back in.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2020)

oh is this a flounce


props on the old skool stylings


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> oh is this a flounce
> 
> 
> props on the old skool stylings



Just can't be bothered to argue the toss with dickheads like Fave and BIG.

I thought the Kinahan thread would get me the push tbh.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

It still might. 

A lot of defamation and speculation about some very litigious and dangerous characters.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2020)

aye my family is from the north side of dublin so staying the fuck out of that thread


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2020)

lets keep it that way


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> lets keep it that way



just as an aside look up pj judge and the westies 


i won't talk about them either


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

I have worked out how to sort it.

Gets on Vegigans thread.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Just can't be bothered to argue the toss with dickheads like Fave and BIG.
> 
> I thought the Kinahan thread would get me the push tbh.



How small do you have to be to get yourself banned rather than leave. Exposing yourself as a racist on the way.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Just can't be bothered to argue the toss with dickheads like Fave and BIG.
> 
> I thought the Kinahan thread would get me the push tbh.


If you don't want to post here any more, just fucking leave rather than trying to trash a joint you've had free use of for many years. Show some fucking respect.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> How small do you have to be to get yourself banned rather than leave. Exposing yourself as a racist on the way.



It's like a fucked up addiction. It's wierd.

Exposing myself for telling the truth that I sung shit songs 20plus years ago that I now find unacceptable.

Fine.

Enjoy your bubble.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

editor said:


> If you don't want to post here any more, just fucking leave rather than trying to trash a joint you've had free use of for many years. Show some fucking respect.



Just ban me. 

Sorry.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Just ban me.
> 
> Sorry.


Go into your profile. Type in a new password that you'll never remember, log out and you're done. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the fish.

Sorry for being a PITA


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 20, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Just ban me.
> 
> Sorry.



What the fuck you playing at, Rob?

Wind it in a bit and take a break if you have to but this is silly.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 20, 2020)

The suggestion of kicking Millwall out the league is utterly ridiculous to be fair, but I don't think there is any point in engaging Fav over it as his decision is well and truly made.

Ten minutes on the City forum tells you there is an undertone there for some people and some people blatantly out there. There's also the other side to that as well and it's usually challenged both at games and here.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 20, 2020)

Was good to see an antifascist Millwall banner on the BLM demo the other week: a rampant lion shredding a swastika.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2020)

eoin_k said:


> Was good to see an antifascist Millwall banner on the BLM demo the other week: a rampant lion shredding a swastika.



Except that Millwall fans booed players taking a knee today inside the ground on the first day back.

Just a few bad apples of course.









						FA and EFL condemn Millwall fans for booing as players take a knee
					

The Football Association and the Football League have condemned Millwall fans who marked their return to the Den by booing as players took a knee before the match against Derby




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2020)

It sounds like almost everyone  who was there. Very loud for such a small crowd.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2020)

Cunts


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2020)

The former Nottingham Forest and Cardiff player Greg Halford said: “What am I seeing at the Millwall game… The EFL have to be strong and take serious action against this. Every time I’ve played there I’ve heard a form of racist abuse.” 

Every time.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 5, 2020)

This is just appalling. They should have been booted out before play was allowed to continue.


----------



## Athos (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd rather players stopped 'taking the knee'.  It changes nothing, whilst giving racists something to rally around - I expect to see more and more booing at other clubs - against which it's hard for the clubs to push back; they can't ban people for booing, becuase it has 'plausible deniability' as a non-racist act i.e. people who are motivated by racism can claim that they're booing beause the BLM movement isn't just anti-racist, but has other political demands which they reject e.g. defunding the police.  There's so much more than this gesture that fans, clubs, and the footballl authorities could - should! - do to seriously tackle racism; an area in which many have woefully failed for far too long.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> This is just appalling. They should have been booted out before play was allowed to continue.



I don't know how a non-racist can stand there week after week and be happy with the situation at Millwall. I don't buy the 'it's just a minority' line for a few reasons, but would you even be happy going as some kind of apologist majority? I wouldn't.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 5, 2020)

Athos said:


> I'd rather players stopped 'taking the knee'.  It changes nothing, whilst giving racists something to rally around - I expect to see more and more booing at other clubs - against which it's hard for the clubs to push back; they can't ban people for booing, becuase it has 'plausible deniability' as a non-racist act i.e. people who are motivated by racism can claim that they're booing beause the BLM movement isn't just anti-racist, but has other political demands which they reject e.g. defunding the police.  There's so much more than this gesture that fans, clubs, and the footballl authorities could - should! - do to seriously tackle racism; an area in which many have woefully failed for far too long.


It was a player-led initiative. tbh I think just about the opposite of this - the fact that there was booing today was a fucking disgrace, but they can't really stop doing it now because of the booing.


----------



## Athos (Dec 5, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was a player-led initiative. tbh I think just about the opposite of this - the fact that there was booing today was a fucking disgrace, but they can't really stop doing it now because of the booing.



Yeah, it'd be hard to stop now, which is why it's a bit of a hostage to fortune, if more racists feel emboldened to boo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 5, 2020)

Millwall have been booing and attacking the very existence of Black people/players for as long as I can remember. I worked at the club as a steward in the early 1990's. I wasn't even safe in the family enclosure. The Kick it out campaign was started in 1993.


----------



## Athos (Dec 5, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Millwall have been booing and attacking the very existence of Black people/players for as long as I can remember. I worked at the club as a steward in the early 1990's. I wasn't even safe in the family enclosure. The Kick it out campaign was started in 1993.



Kick It Out has become a fig leaf for the FA's (and some club's) sorry lack of any serious committment to tackling racism.  We need lifetime bans for players and fans caught racially abusing enyone, and stiff punoshements for clubs and national federations that's don't do enough to stamp it out - it wouldn't take many punitive relegations/expulsion from competitions before the non-racist majority in every club told the racists to fuck off (albeit it's sad that it takes that).


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2020)

Very pleased that there was no booing at Stamford Bridge and even a bit of clapping . Unfortunately we are 1-0 down .


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2020)

Athos said:


> Yeah, it'd be hard to stop now, which is why it's a bit of a hostage to fortune, if more racists feel emboldened to boo.



If it worked at Stamford Bridge, we're probably going to be fine. It's going to be Millwall that is the only problem, or the main problem.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2020)

Athos said:


> Yeah, it'd be hard to stop now, which is why it's a bit of a hostage to fortune, if more racists feel emboldened to boo.


Or anti racist supporters can organise against the racists and try and set the tone


----------



## Athos (Dec 5, 2020)

Favelado said:


> If it worked at Stamford Bridge, we're probably going to be fine. It's going to be Millwall that is the only problem, or the main problem.



I hope you're right, but I fear it'll be more widespread.


----------



## Athos (Dec 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Or anti racist supporters can organise against the racists and try and set the tone



I hope so. And I know there's some committed anti-fascists at Millwall.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2020)

Athos said:


> It changes nothing, whilst giving racists something to rally around


racists always have something to rally around whether you give it to them or not


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> racists always have something to rally around whether you give it to them or not


Totally. I don't get the defeatist attitude tbh. It doesn't seem to amount to much more than 'don't do anti-racism cos it will upset racists'. They need confronting, not placating.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 6, 2020)

Athos said:


> I hope so. And I know there's some committed anti-fascists at Millwall.



big boulder, massive hill


----------



## Athos (Dec 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> racists always have something to rally around whether you give it to them or not



There's some truth to that, but why make it easy for them? 



littlebabyjesus said:


> Totally. I don't get the defeatist attitude tbh. It doesn't seem to amount to much more than 'don't do anti-racism cos it will upset racists'. They need confronting, not placating.



I guess part of it that it's become an automatic gesture, such that it's not 'doing anti-racism' in any real sense.  I'm so for confronting racists; I just don't think that continuing with the knee thing is the best tactic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2020)

Minister fails to condemn Millwall fans who booed players taking a knee
					

Kick It Out chair chides George Eustice for ‘lazy conflation’ and providing cover for racists




					www.theguardian.com
				




Don't know why but this surprised me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2020)

Is that this?


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Totally. I don't get the defeatist attitude tbh. It doesn't seem to amount to much more than 'don't do anti-racism cos it will upset racists'. They need confronting, not placating.



I think it’s simply a matter of what works. The vast majority of football fans, whatever their wider views, have absorbed the message that racism is unacceptable and vanishingly few white fans wouldn’t cheer on any black player doing well for the team.

But many people are uncomfortable with taking the knee. They see it as a form of subservience, of being demonstratively told what to think and often that gets the opposite reaction. It’s sometimes hard to reconcile this view because it often comes with much received nonsense, like black people get special treatment etc. But ultimately if it does become a flashpoint and one that the clubs can’t win it won’t be good. Is it the right confrontation is the question? Is any useful dialogue emerging?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is that this?
> 
> View attachment 242014


Yes


----------



## two sheds (Dec 6, 2020)

He'd respect people booing tory ministers then, because they're a political movement too. 

Some sort of movement anyway.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 6, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 55-year old former British Transport Police and now Tesco delivery driver *Bryn Male*, who is reportedly an "avid" Millwall FC fan with a club tattoo on his leg ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Favelado said:


> He's just another one of a tiny, tiny minority. It's SO unlucky that these things often have a Millwall angle.






*Yes, so unlucky*​


----------



## A380 (Dec 6, 2020)

Millwall risk group racist?


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 6, 2020)

What Derby players did at half time following pre-match booing from Millwall fans - Fan Banter
					

In this article, we look at what Derby players did at half time following pre-match booing from Millwall fans at The Den on Saturday. Several Rams players were left angered by what they and Millwall players were greeted to prior kick-off in what was the first match with fans since March. The...




					fanbanter.co.uk
				




Along with some good words on the incident from Millwall player Mahlon Romeo


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2020)

Labelling all Millwall supporters as racist doesn’t actually help anti racist Millwall supporters .


----------



## TopCat (Dec 6, 2020)

Some decent reporting here. 








						Millwall 'dismayed' by fans' booing
					

Millwall say they are "dismayed and saddened" after some of their fans booed players taking a knee at the start of Saturday's game against Derby.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Favelado (Dec 6, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Yes, so unlucky*​




SOME OF MY BEST FRIENDS....


----------



## Favelado (Dec 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Labelling all Millwall supporters as racist doesn’t actually help anti racist Millwall supporters .



They might as well be pro-Semite Nazis.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm just watching the rugby - england v france - about 5 England players and staff refused to take the knee. One or two of them not white too..

I do think the messaging could use a bit of a tweak. 'Stand up to racism'. And then kneeling down.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He'd respect people booing tory ministers then, because they're a political movement too.
> 
> Some sort of movement anyway.



bowel ?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 6, 2020)

Millwall got battered when they came to Maine Road and spent the few hours before the game going on a racist stampede in a largely Black and Caribbean area.

Stewards let all the boys in at the end of the game for some payback.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> They might as well be pro-Semite Nazis.


You have a bad day visiting the Den years and years ago and you are still crying.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 6, 2020)

Statement from the Millwall Supporters Club:


----------



## Favelado (Dec 6, 2020)

TopCat said:


> You have a bad day visiting the Den years and years ago and you are still crying.



It was 2004.  You're right -  'years and years ago'.  Things aren't getting better though.
When will things get sorted out to the point where this isn't an issue? 2050? It's not going to be any time soon is it?


When there are no more incidents, the thread dies. Seems fair enough.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 6, 2020)

> Why, to paraphrase Mario Balotelli, is it always them? Millwall. Always Millwall. Despite the attempts of many good people to soften the club’s features, to give them a more friendly face, there is always a knucklehead element dragging them down. ’Twas ever thus for the club with the longest rap sheet in football.
> 
> Do you know how long it took for the Den to be closed down because of fan unrest after it opened in August 1920? Less than two months, after fans threw missiles at the Newport goalkeeper, John Cooper – and then, for good measure, punched him when he climbed into the crowd. Millwall’s stadium was shut again in 1934, 1947, 1950, 1978 and 1994. They have probably got off lightly.
> 
> ...











						Toxicity on show at Millwall goes beyond the club and football | Sean Ingle
					

The booing of players taking a knee in support of the fight against discrimination is a reflection of modern politics in Britain and beyond




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> View attachment 242077



What do you think about this?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> What do you think about this?






Jay Park said:


> Millwall got battered when they came to Maine Road and spent the few hours before the game going on a racist stampede in a largely Black and Caribbean area.
> 
> Stewards let all the boys in at the end of the game for some payback.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2020)

Fair enough.  Just seemed like the pic merited some kind of comment.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Fair enough.  Just seemed like the pic merited some kind of comment.



I’ve seen the cunts putting families’ windows through in Moss Side and shouting vile racial
abuse at the same time.

I also smelt the fear when every bad boy from South Manchester turned up where the Gene Kelly stand was, we got offskis immediately. Apparently every cell in Greater Manchester was occupied that night.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## TopCat (Dec 8, 2020)

Millwall won't take knee before QPR match
					

Millwall and Queens Park Rangers players will stand arm-in-arm before Tuesday's Championship fixture in a "show of solidarity for football's fight against discrimination".




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Millwall won't take knee before QPR match
> 
> 
> Millwall and Queens Park Rangers players will stand arm-in-arm before Tuesday's Championship fixture in a "show of solidarity for football's fight against discrimination".
> ...





> The Millwall Supporters' Club said the booing was not motivated by racism, but instead in opposition to the political views held by the Black Lives Matter organisation.


LOL.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 8, 2020)

So the booing has won? Have I missed something here? That's an awful response. _People booed, which is not acceptable, but our response is to stop doing the thing they were booing?_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So the booing has won? Have I missed something here? That's an awful response. _People booed, which is not acceptable, but our response is to stop doing the thing they were booing?_



UKIP have come out in support of Millwall too, encouraging the booing so at least we all still know where we are.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 8, 2020)

Like the kind of non apology you'd get from a tory.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 8, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> UKIP have come out in support of Millwall too, encouraging the booing so at least we all still know where we are.


Well yeah, it's like what John Barnes said, that the monkey chants may have stopped but the racists are still there. But tbh racists feeling that they need to keep quiet is still progress.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well yeah, it's like what John Barnes said, that the monkey chants may have stopped but the racists are still there. But tbh racists feeling that they need to keep quiet is still progress.


yeh well afaics we're not talking about silence


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2020)

Millwall apologists on this thread painting themselves into an ever smaller corner.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

A bit of light relief


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

FLAF statement






						If you’re offended by players ‘Taking The Knee’ you’re part of the problem – Football Lads & Lasses Against Fascism
					






					t.co


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 8, 2020)

Cheer up Slavoj Zizek. oh what can it .... mean?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 8, 2020)

Squires.









						David Squires on … the booing of footballers taking a knee
					

Our cartoonist on demoralising scenes at Millwall, angry old white men and unlikely Marxism




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Athos (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm not sure they've thought this through.   Opposition players will still do it, and some Millwall fans will still boo.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2020)

Athos said:


> I'm not sure they've thought this through.   Opposition players will still do it, and some Millwall fans will still boo.


The day has to come when Millwall gets its act together, and the excuse and apologies stop. This could be sorted out with enough will. Ban the people who booed. Punish the club with points deductions. A time limit to root out the racism or the club gets kicked out of the league. Magically things would get better. Or they wouldn't and the most racist club in England would cease to exist. Either way it's a win.


----------



## Athos (Dec 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> The day has to come when Millwall gets its act together, and the excuse and apologies stop. This could be sorted out with enough will. Ban the people who booed. Punish the club with points deductions. A time limit to root out the racism or the club gets kicked out of the league. Magically things would get better. Or they wouldn't and the most racist club in England would cease to exist. Either way it's a win.



There's not a chance in hell that will happen, because of the 'plausible deniability' issue i.e. those who booed can claim that they don't disagree with the sentiment 'black lives matter', but they reject the political movement Black Lives Matter, because they reject its aims e.g. defunding police.  If the club banned someone, he'd become a martyr, and probably sue and win, all of which would embolden other racists.

Similarly, that 'plausible deniability' would afford the club a defence against any disciplinary action by the FA.

It would've been better to have finished with the knee thing already, rather than give a hostage to fortune, and ending up here.  Not least of all because it's become somewhat of an automatic gesture; it would've been better to replace it with more meaningful actions e.g. all players agree that, as soon as one of them hears a racist remark, they all - both teams - walk off the pitch, regardless of which club's supporters, or whether or not they're winning or losing.  It wouldn't take that happening too many times before clubs, and, more importantly, other fans, put a stop to it.

I competely agree about clubs being punished for their fans' racist behaviour, though.  I just don't think that booing the knee is the right battleground - not because I disagree in principle, but becuase it's doomed to fail.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2020)

Athos said:


> There's not a chance in hell that will happen, because of the 'plausible deniability' issue i.e. those who booed can claim that they don't disagree with the sentiment 'black lives matter', but they reject the political movement Black Lives Matter, because they reject its aims e.g. defunding police.  If the club banned someone, he'd become a martyr, and probably sue and win, all of which would embolden other racists.
> 
> Similarly, that 'plausible deniability' would afford the club a defence against any disciplinary action by the FA.
> 
> ...



Over the years the club itself often seems to find an excuse for its fans, instead of squaring up to them, as has happened in this case. What are they worried about? It it just a loss of revenue from season tickets? This is a genuine question. I don't know the answer.

Re - the knee - maybe it's a good thing that it carries on - let's see who is a dickhead out in the open?  Why do we have to modify our behaviour to appease the ignorant? This is getting a lot of attention - Millwall won't be happy at the amount of comment. It might even cause change at the club (might).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2020)

not sure what the answer is.

while i'd hope it's obvious i'm not in favour of racism and broadly in favour of challenging racism, at what point does something like this become "little more than good PR" (to quote les ferdinand) ?

snag is now that if any club stops it, or if the FA / EFL stops it, that's going to be seen by some racists as a victory, like the way some dickheads rushed to congratulate companies that didn't immediately add 'BLM' to stuff when it became a big thing a few months ago.

blargh.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure what the answer is.
> 
> while i'd hope it's obvious i'm not in favour of racism and broadly in favour of challenging racism, at what point does something like this become "little more than good PR" (to quote les ferdinand) ?
> 
> ...



I suppose - but fuck the racists. Ultimately this as about principles, and they need facing down, regardless of any vistories that they might claim for themselves.


----------



## Athos (Dec 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Over the years the club itself often seems to find an excuse for its fans, instead of squaring up to them, as has happened in this case. What are they worried about? It it just a loss of revenue from season tickets? This is a genuine question. I don't know the answer.
> 
> Re - the knee - maybe it's a good thing that it carries on - let's see who is a dickhead out in the open?  Why do we have to modify our behaviour to appease the ignorant? This is getting a lot of attention - Millwall won't be happy at the amount of comment. It might even cause change at the club (might).



The club is clearly willing to tolerate it to a certain extent (though I'm sure they'd claim they are doing all they can); I suspect it's beacuse they don't want to piss off a sizeable and vocal section of their fans, not least of all becasue they need the money.

I'm not sure the 'value' in allowing dickheads to out themselves outweighs the cost of emboldening them (and others) to do this more and more.

I'm not proposing appeasement; my point was that it'd have been better to have replaced the knee with something more meaningful well before football found itself in this predictable bind.

I'd like to see players freezing out the club; going public _en masse_ to say they'd not sign for the club until it sorts its act out.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2020)

Interesting thoughts. I like the player freeze-out idea a great deal.


----------



## strung out (Dec 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Over the years the club itself often seems to find an excuse for its fans, instead of squaring up to them, as has happened in this case. What are they worried about? It it just a loss of revenue from season tickets? This is a genuine question. I don't know the answer.
> 
> Re - the knee - maybe it's a good thing that it carries on - let's see who is a dickhead out in the open?  Why do we have to modify our behaviour to appease the ignorant? This is getting a lot of attention - Millwall won't be happy at the amount of comment. It might even cause change at the club (might).


I'm glad it's carried on at least until fans are back in stadiums. Feels like a bit of an empty gesture if there's nobody watching.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

Well ...from the BBC ‘No boos after Millwall fans asked to respect QPR players who take the knee’ 
Wonder if O’Neil , Fox and Embery were flogging the Spectator outside the ground


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

Lead by example :’  PSG and Istanbul Basaksehir players have walked off the pitch after they have accused the 4th official of being racist. Football is changing.’  This is the correct response to racism.’  ( can’t cut and paste always from Twitter.)
Apparently the official is alleged to have called one of the Basaksehir coaches what was politely described in translation as ‘black guy ‘ but others have said was ‘negro’


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

Haha QPR scored and the players celebrated


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2020)

Not meaning to detract from the Millwall debate...this has just happened PSG v Istanbul Basaksehir: Both teams walk off pitch as match temporarily suspended - PSG and Istanbul players walk off


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Not meaning to detract from the Millwall debate...this has just happened PSG v Istanbul Basaksehir: Both teams walk off pitch as match temporarily suspended - PSG and Istanbul players walk off


Going to be replayed with another fourth official . There’s some great footage with Demba Ba arguing with the case .


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2020)

An official being responsible
Both teams walking of
A European match


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> An official being responsible
> Both teams walking of
> A European match


You get racism in Europe as well as the UK


----------



## Flavour (Dec 8, 2020)

Shows why taking the knee is not at all some sort of empty PR gesture


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 9, 2020)

4th official apparently said ‘this black guy’ when identifying a certain player or something. We’ve all heard people do that right? If the person is white their ethnicity isn’t mentioned.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 9, 2020)

He apparently used the word 'negro'


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He apparently used the word 'negro'


----------



## TopCat (Dec 9, 2020)

A decent report of last nights match. 








						Millwall fans applaud anti-racism gesture before draw with QPR
					

Millwall made a statement before their 1-1 draw at the Den and QPR replied with one of their own, with their players taking a knee




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2020)

There were lots of interviews with Millwall fans on the radio last night. We are not racist. We support the thought but not the politics.

Millwall fans these days are pussycats in comparison to the times I went to the den


----------



## Favelado (Dec 9, 2020)

Another one. Oh good.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 9, 2020)

(Source: as stated in image)

*'Marxists' Ilias Chair (right) and Bright Osayi-Samuel (left) celebrate Queens Park Rangers' goal in yesterday's 1-1 draw against Millwall.*






*Saturday 13 June 2020: Pro-Racism 'protestor' ex-Detective Constable (and reported Millwall "fanatic") Male, rescued by 'Marxists after telling other members of the public near the Royal Festival Hall "F*** Black Lives Matter".*​


> _"To boo across the top is an act of violent disrespect totally out of kilter with the gesture itself, a handshake met with a punch to the throat. Not to mention a pretty good way of keeping the gate numbers down for the foreseeable future *in a borough where 47% of people are black British or other minority ethnic group* ..."_



Booing those that kneel is an act of violent disrespect, a handshake met by a punch


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 10, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Shows why taking the knee is not at all some sort of empty PR gesture



no gesture could be considered empty after being sustained for so long and with all the historicism behind it. I know of someone quite high up in class war and that who see’s the knee thing as subjugation to the white power structure - which I agree with in parts - but it all came from Colin K refusing to stand for a stupid anthem. So if that’s the stance people adopt then who am I, or who is he, to deny or argue against that.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

By stopping players taking the knee, Millwall have handed racists a victory
					

Those who booed the race equality protest should not be pandered to, especially since the club have such a history of bigotry, says author Emy Onuora




					www.theguardian.com
				




This article makes mention of bananas being thrown at black players at The Den thirty years ago. Monkey chants etc.

I was a regular fixture at The Den thirty years ago. Never ever saw this happen. No bananas. Never heard of it happening either. Is the writer confusing us with Chelsea?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

The BNP made two appearances at the Den as I recollect. One time attempting to sell Spearhead in 1985, they got a kicking and had to be rescued by the police. Another in 1988 handing out hang the IRA leaflets and most threw the leaflets in their face.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> By stopping players taking the knee, Millwall have handed racists a victory
> 
> 
> Those who booed the race equality protest should not be pandered to, especially since the club have such a history of bigotry, says author Emy Onuora
> ...



Thirty years ago? So, 1990.

That was when I was working at Hammersmith Council with a Millwall season ticket holder. Gentle giant, lefty, soft as shit, wouldn't harm a fly. Never forget him telling me of his pure embarrassment at his own club's fans who booed a young black guy out of the club. Quite literally, Millwall sold him on as his career was being halted by the abuse from the fans. He couldn't touch the ball without his own fans erupting in hate against him.

I've never forgotten that story (or my mate Colin). 

So, with Colin in mind, who was born and bred around Millwall, not all Millwall fans are racist.

But fucking loads certainly were and still are.

Why whitewash it? What purpose is being served here?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

Which player?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Which player?



I'm sorry, it was 30 years ago, Millwall isn't my club and I don't remember his name. But I know for sure it was 1990, because I know where I was working and who with. Please don't even try and suggest (not that you have yet) that I'm just making this up. It definitely happened, and it definitely happened in 1990 (or at the least, the back end of 1989).


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I'm sorry, it was 30 years ago, Millwall isn't my club and I don't remember his name. But I know for sure it was 1990, because I know where I was working and who with. Please don't even try and suggest (not that you have yet) that I'm just making this up. It definitely happened, and it definitely happened in 1990 (or at the least, the back end of 1989).


I can recollect a few players who were loathed by the support and who got stick. 
But you assert I think that this player got stick because of racism?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> But you assert I think that this player got stick because of racism?



Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. I didn't think I was being coy about that.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. I didn't think I was being coy about that.


Well does anyone have any idea about which player then?


----------



## Athos (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Well does anyone have any idea about which player then?


Got a feeling it might be Steve Antrobus.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

Athos said:


> Got a feeling it might be Steve Antrobus.


He scored loads of goals for us. He was with the club a while. He did get booed a lot by some. Including ugly racist shit once at Selhurst I think. Loads loved him though inc me.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

My memory ain't what it was. I checked and he was at Millwall for four years and scored four goals. A bit better than Goddard.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

Athos said:


> Got a feeling it might be Steve Antrobus.


Thanks.


----------



## Athos (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> He scored loads of goals for us. He was with the club a while. He did get booed a lot by some. Including ugly racist shit once at Selhurst I think. Loads loved him though inc me.



I'm pretty sure he was booed out by racists, as planetgeli suggests.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

Athos said:


> I'm pretty sure he was booed out by racists, as planetgeli suggests.


He certainly was loathed by much of the support inc many who expressed that in a racist manner. 

The problem with labelling Millwall a racist club is, apart from the fact it's not true, it gives an impression to racist cunts that they will have a welcome there making it harder to tackle.


----------



## Athos (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> He certainly was loathed by much of the support inc many who expressed that in a racist manner.
> 
> The problem with labelling Millwall a racist club is, apart from the fact it's not true, it gives an impression to racist cunts that they will have a welcome there making it harder to tackle.



I'm not saying Millwall is a racist club. I know more than one committed anti-fascist who is a season ticket holder.  And I agree that it's a tactically poor idea. But, equally, let's not pretend it hasn't had a long and ugly history of a significant racist element, some of which persists to a greater extent than it does in some other clubs.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> He certainly was loathed by much of the support inc many who expressed that in a racist manner.
> 
> The problem with labelling Millwall a racist club is, apart from the fact it's not true, it gives an impression to racist cunts that they will have a welcome there making it harder to tackle.


The volume of booing for players taking the knee sure sent out a loud welcoming message to racists, though.

I'll be honest: if Millwall was my club and this kind of shit was going on in 2020, I'd stop going.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

editor said:


> The volume of booing for players taking the knee sure sent out a loud welcoming message to racists, though.
> 
> I'll be honest: if Millwall was my club and this kind of shit was going on in 2020, I'd stop going.


What just give up? Leave them unchallenged?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2020)

editor said:


> The volume of booing for players taking the knee sure sent out a loud welcoming message to racists, though.
> 
> I'll be honest: if Millwall was my club and this kind of shit was going on in 2020, I'd stop going.


Frankly speaking this week has been shit for the club. I really felt for our black players reading their reactions over the last few days. 

It makes me more likely to go to the football. Get a ticket for block 19 and see what happens.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> What just give up? Leave them unchallenged?


Mate, this is going on for _decades_ and what happened recently was fucking rock bottom. It wasn't the odd bad apple. It sounded like a substantial part of the crowd - all season ticket holders -who think it's OK to boo an anti-racist statement. I can't think of any reason why I would want to spend money and listen to that kind of shit on a regular basis. I just wouldn't enjoy the experience.

And the sad thing is that I know the club has tried really hard to kick out the racist cunts, but there comes a point where I'd go: 'I'm out.'


----------



## Favelado (Dec 13, 2020)

TopCat said:


> He certainly was loathed by much of the support inc many who expressed that in a racist manner.
> 
> The problem with labelling Millwall a racist club is, apart from the fact it's not true, it gives an impression to racist cunts that they will have a welcome there making it harder to tackle.



A place where racist things have been happening for 50 years, where monkey chants have been heard regularly into the 21st century, a place where I saw fans jumping up and down on the "kick racism out" hoarding, where a steward here says it wasn't safe in the family stand, where taking a knee gets booed. 

If it isn't a racist club, it's one that's still got a racism problem so noticeable and so persistent that it's clearly not going to get solved.

Just give up yeah. The alternative is carrying on supporting them, and they clearly aren't worth it. Do you want another couple of decades of this?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Mate, this is going on for _decades_ and what happened recently was fucking rock bottom. It wasn't the odd bad apple. It sounded like a substantial part of the crowd - all season ticket holders -who think it's OK to boo an anti-racist statement. I can't think of any reason why I would want to spend money and listen to that kind of shit on a regular basis. I just wouldn't enjoy the experience.
> 
> And the sad thing is that I know the club has tried really hard to kick out the racist cunts, but there comes a point where I'd go: 'I'm out.'



Thank you.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 14, 2020)

TopCat said:


> What just give up? Leave them unchallenged?



nah just be prepared when they come to town, like Moss Side was in 1998


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 19, 2021)

Presumably, he will not be engaging in the support of any pre-trial rituals on the terraces signifying opposition to racism:

_Teenage_ football fan admits _racially abusing_ Jewish man after Euro 2020 match


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Presumably, he will not be engaging in the support of any pre-trial rituals on the terraces signifying opposition to racism:
> 
> _Teenage_ football fan admits _racially abusing_ Jewish man after Euro 2020 match


You never reply but I have to ask, what the fuck has this to do with Millwall you shit stirring wanker?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You never reply but I have to ask, what the fuck has this to do with Millwall you shit stirring wanker?



FYI: 


> When questioned by District Judge Susan Williams, the defendant – a Millwall fan – said that over the course of the evening different groups of fans had been singing different chants, including those associated with Tottenham Hotspur.
> 
> “I didn’t really think through (the comment), it just came out, and I just left and ran,” he said.
> 
> ...





> He was granted bail on the condition he does not attend or loiter outside any stadium where either Millwall or England are playing, and not to attend or loiter outside Wembley Stadium regardless of the event taking place inside.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 20, 2021)

Athos said:


> I'm not saying Millwall is a racist club. I know more than one committed anti-fascist who is a season ticket holder.  And I agree that it's a tactically poor idea. But, equally, let's not pretend it hasn't had a long and ugly history of a significant racist element, some of which persists to a greater extent than it does in some other clubs.


millwall is not a racist club in that they demand from their fans to sign up to ukip, or hte national front. millwall is a multicultural club, with legions of black players passing through its ranks, and millwall has loads of black fans, many of which known throughout the crowd and loved (Tiny, is one example). Most millwall fans grew up in multicultural areas and have more black mates than most of the white liberals who just put them in the racist catagory. Go to any millwall pub and you will see black and white mates. I probably hear one or two racist comments a year down there, normally in the bogs where about 1k of folk are crammed in having a fag. Is that any different from a sample of any other london club i could choose?  if it was a seeting cess pit of racist slurs and hatred, i would have stopped going 35 years ago. the booing is happening up and down the country and it's horrible. but i refuse to put the _club itself _in some sort of far right cess pit catagory - because it just isn't. very few people understand millwall unless they are supporters. they are a club built around old white working class communities based around SE london. it is not a club of fair weather fans or day trippers. you're either all in or not. the last thing that club is built around is some sort of sick "white idenity" bullshit. it's built around the communiteis that (once - although many still live locally) existed around the ground. All the accents are the same. everyone knwos the same pubs. Millwall football club is loved by lefties, righties, black, and white - why - simply because of one reason - they were highly likely born into it. and they know it like the back of their hand. they know all the strange memes, and history and culture that surrounds it. it's a truly beautiful thing and i hope to god it'll be in existance for the another 100 years. Don't Kill the Lion.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 20, 2021)

documentary about millwall's non white fans.


----------

